# I walked my dogs!!



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Yay! Way to go Lumi, Pammi and Amala! Keep it up, so proud of you all.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Happy for you. May you have many more great, fun walks.


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Having a dog is so good for one's health and happiness! Congratulations on a successful and memorable first walk! 

Although I don't suffer from anxiety, I can identify with your worries about how people might judge you as a dog-owner. I was doing great when I only had one dog, but since getting my second one, who arrived with all kinds of issues, I have not had time to work on his leash skills which are HORRIBLE. He literally screams at the sight, scent, or bark of another dog and sometimes a person, and then my first dog, who used to be fine on the leash, will join in. To say nothing of the pulling. Needless to say it is mortifying. Getting a bit better as I have started to work consistently on it, but still ridiculous. I walk them daily, but I can only imagine what other people must think, especially other dog owners whose dogs induce this hysteria even if they are just walking calmly along. Anyway tonight I said hello to a stranger who looked at us and she smiled and said, "They're not screaming." It was only because we had been walking for 40 minutes and they were calming down, but I was grateful all the same. : )

I am sure your beautiful babies will be the belles of your neighborhood and I wish you many more exhilarating walks!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations to all of you! It sounds as if both dogs did you proud, and I do hope it inspires you to try again. I loved your description of getting giggly instead of embarrassed when things went wrong! Sounds like the poodles are helping you realise that things (and dogs, and people) don't have to be absolutely perfect to be wonderful...


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I have the same problem with anxiety... Every day I tell myself I have to go for a walk, and every day I chicken out...

I would love to take Storm to agility, but watching videos and seeing all the people there, I break out in a cold sweat...

I don't know how to get this anxiety/fear to go away..


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh great news! 

and great, too that I'm not the only one suffering with this. You survived and enjoyed it, I may have to try someday!

Thanks for sharing. 

THis is wonderful for you all. I am so pleased for you.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well done!! I am sure you will find soon that things just get easier and more fun. 

I'm not good about talking to people, so that was a problem for me when we had the cutest little pup, but now a year on I am happy to stand and chat with pretty much anyone!

Baby steps... keep up the good work!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

That's awesome! And may I say that Lumi sounds like people only would have been watching out of fascination because she's so cute, not for any other reason. My dogs have done strange things in public several times (like one time Indy leapt backward into my legs as I was running and I fell, tearing my pants, and my knees and elbows were bleeding...very embarrassing! I had to walk home 3 k like that. Or the time she pooped out a green glove!) and people seem to be very kind about it. I always think, well, at least hopefully it added to the dogs' socialization, ha,ha.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Bravo you beautiful, good soul! I'm sure all who saw you smiled and await an encore. Hope you'll feel up to one soon, and often! Think back on this happy experience whenever you begin to doubt your own wonderfulness as a poodle owner. I hope you can feel the well-deserved admiration you have from many here. When you're out walking Lumi and Amala, know lots of us are by your side in spirit every step of the way. _You go girl!!_ :thumb:


----------



## TheMawz21 (May 16, 2013)

That's sounds like so much fun, I wanna walk my Bella but she is only 10 weeks, can't wait though, congrats on this accomplishment, 2 dogs at once is not easy!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

That is great!! I am proud of you!! I don't take Lou for walks in the neighborhood. I'm afraid of other dogs and other people walking them. (She has been exposed to several dogs in a safe environment so she is cool with other dogs)
I am especially afraid of this huge mastiff one block away that apparently has an "invisible fence" or maybe he is just loose which is terrifying, I don't trust him. So Lou doesn't get to go for walks here :-( but that's why I chose this house with a HUGE yard to get exercise 
But I have anxiety too, and when I have to drive Lou anywhere I worry worry worry so much that something bad could happen when we get there, its exhausting.
I really enjoying reading your post, you should be proud of yourself!!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

That's great news! Hooray! Good job!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is a real breakthrough. It is hard to surmount obstacles we place in our own path. I have always been the kind of person who just does things and the h with what other people think but I do care and push myself past it. When I try something I am not comfortable with I have a negative self talk going on in my head that I am fat, lazy, stupid ect. I totally get people who are agoraphobic. Early on I realized this about myself and just force myself to challenge myself and do it anyway. It is a great feeling to push past it as you have done and each time you challenge yourself that way it becomes easier. I am sure you know logically that your dogs are better behaved than probably at least 90% of the dogs out there but that doesn't matter, what matters is how you perceive yourself and them. Isn't it odd how we can be so forgiving of others but so hard on ourselves? Congratulations PammiPoodle, you are on a great path.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Congratulations, keep up the good work. Hopefully, it will get easier the more you get out and walk. Since I've retired, I could easily become a hermit, but Remy is responsible for me getting out, meeting people and doing things specifically so he gets the exposure. I'm surprised how many people stop and talk to me and want to meet Remy. I definitely wouldn't be talking to so many people if it wasn't for him. 

By the way - I've been working on loose leash walking. And picture this -- I've been walking in the neighborhood with a wooden spoon with peanut butter spread on the spoon. I'm holding it down to treat Remy for walking next to me. I've seen neighbors slowing down in their car to see what was going on. For some reason, I find that I don't care what people think when I'm working with Remy.

I want you to know how much I appreciate your posts. You have been an inspiration to me and have helped me in ways as I'm raising my first tpoo puppy..


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Way to go! I bet anyone who saw you actually thought, "How nice to take her dogs for a walk!"  plr's peanut butter thing is great. I can picture you with a puppy in one arm, Lumi on the ground striding purposefully forward with a stick of peanut butter. I would smile if I saw you thinking how cute it all was. I hope you walk then again soon! You might even meet some poodle friends.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Wow!!!! Look at you and the girls!!!! First walk with two dogs is a tall order indeed. But you did good. She'll manage left turn in no time, you'll see!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

plr said:


> By the way - I've been working on loose leash walking. And picture this -- I've been walking in the neighborhood with a wooden spoon with peanut butter spread on the spoon. I'm holding it down to treat Remy for walking next to me.
> 
> I want you to know how much I appreciate your posts. You have been an inspiration to me and have helped me in ways as I'm raising my first tpoo puppy..


In one of her wonderful Lumi grooming videos, I recall Pammipoodle placing a dab of peanut butter on the grooming arm post to help keep Lumi focused. Ingenious, isn't it? Amazing how many good uses there are for peanut butter, and how clever and helpful Pammi is!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you so much, everyone!! It's so nice to have a support system that totally gets it. : ) If not the anxiety, necessarily, you all still understand how much my dogs matter to me and how exciting it is to be able to take them for a walk and see them enjoying themselves! 

*Lou, *I also worry about loose dogs. When I had only Lumi, I felt reasonably safe know that I could just scoop her up and still have an arm free to shield her or fend off an attack. In some ways I worry more for my small dogs, because so many dogs could end her with just a bite or a shake. But, on the other hand, I can lift her up and throw her over a fence or something, anything, because she's little. When I walked my Yellow Lab, I knew if he got into trouble we would be in it together, no way I could hide or scoop him up. However, now that I have two dogs, I am a bit concerned about how I could protect them both. I've got my eye on a backpack style dog carrier that should be large enough to hold them both in a pinch. I'm only waiting because I need to save up the money for it. I figure that will be comfortable and easy to just make a regular part of my walking get-up and serve as a good emergency back-up system. For now, I prefer to walk the dogs along a nearby road that runs along an airport. Not a lot of houses there, and a lot of wide open space to prevent surprise dogs (or lions, tigers or bears!). Maybe you could protect Lou by getting her a big spiked vest and collar. Anyone who tries to bite her is going to get "bit" right back! : P Honestly, I'd rather take the girls out of town and go for a hike or check out parks, but for now it's easier to learn close to home, so we can always get right back to our "safe space" if any of us get stressed. Lumi can be a bit reactive, too. It's not just me! : P Although, I'm pretty sure I taught it to her!

*CT Girl, *I know exactly what you mean about having different standards for yourself vs. the rest of the world! My family always tells me Lumi's one of the best behaved dogs they know (and I'm sure Amala will soon be included in that statement, once everyone gets to meet her!). But to me, it's not good enough. And it's not perfect behavior I'm after so much, as a perfectly comfortable and relaxed dog. When Lumi barks my family will say "It's okay, she's a dog and dogs bark." But I'm thinking "She's barking because she's upset and insecure, and that's *not* okay!" And, of course, I care for other people's dogs who are upset and barking, too, but considering I really have no control over helping that dog, I don't feel responsible and guilty.
*
Plr, *that's a great method! One of my dogs' favorite rewards is peanut butter delivered on a chop stick. I just have some in a dish and this way I can give them a dab at a time. If I try to offer them any larger amount for a lick, they just frantically try to bite the whole blob before I pull it away. : P


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

On the heels of this success, Amala just had her first "sleepover" and was a perfect houseguest! : ) Family came to visit from out of town, and we all gathered at my brother's house. I brought both dogs and thought I'd stay for a few hours and have a couple drinks. We like to get silly in our family. : P However, they were expecting me to have more than a few drinks and sleep over, as I usually do when we get together. I hadn't thought Amala was ready to spend the night somewhere. I didn't know if she'd be too fussy about going to sleep in a new place, or be spooked by the noises or the goofy behavior around her. Well, after a few hours it was pretty clear she'd made herself right at home! She slept on my lap most of the time, (as in, not trying to snatch food from the table or my fork, not chewing on her harness or whining to get down), she just slept or played with a toy on my lap, and when I needed to be up I would either tether her nearby or place her in her pen. She was an angel! Lumi was also a "different dog" according to everyone there. They couldn't believe how calm she'd become. She was always a "party girl" and happy to stay there, but just a bit *too* happy and darting around and soliciting attention or getting into anything she could. Last night she slept at my feet most of the time, or was content to be penned or tethered at any time, like when we were cooking and I needed to be sure they weren't getting underfoot or in danger. They were both amazing! Both did all their pottying outside, and Lumi was significantly less reactive to the neighborhood barking dogs or car doors that would usually frighten her. Anyway, all of this made me decide to just stay the night. When it was time to go to bed, I just put Amala's crate on the bed next to me, plopped her in it, and she passed out without a second thought. In the morning, my brothers both came in to say good morning while I was still in bed with the dogs. Both times the dogs jumped up and danced and wiggled and got to lick hellos (Amala through her crate bars), and then they just curled right back up to sleep some more when I didn't get out of the bed. Eventually, they both just continued to snooze as people came in and out of the room cleaning up (it was a party, after all!). I was SO happy for them! They were just both so relaxed and comfortable with whatever was going on. *That's* what I've always wanted for my dogs! It was so awesome. I can't wait for my brother to get back to my home town and "report" to the rest of my family. I've been telling my mom over the phone how wonderful things are going since Amala moved in, but you really have to see it to believe it!

There were some especially cute highlights of the night. I told one of my brothers he could give Lumi a pretzel, expecting he'd give her the whole thing as a treat. Nope. He lovingly broke it into little quarter inch bites and handed each one to her as she sat in front of him, baby-talking her all the way. It was so sweet! Next, my other brother, who's very flinchy about giving dogs treats for fear of feeling their teeth decided to give himself a "training session" with my dogs. For about ten minutes he just handed them treat after treat after treat while they were both lying on my lap. (Don't worry, they're healthy treats and I break them up *very* small! My brother could barely hold them!) The girls thoroughly enjoyed helping him through his fear! Later, Amala and my non-fearful brother had a wrestling match. Amala was just a little fur-bomb barking and jumping and rolling all over and around my brother, all while not using her teeth! Keep in mind through all of these stories, my brothers are grown men. When I first got Lumi they would be embarrassed to so much as hold the leash, and now they'll pick her up if she gets cold or scared on a walk. Hahaha

It was such a fun time for all! I was on the fence about taking my dogs to my Mom's for Memorial Day weekend. It's about a four-hour drive. Now I'm thinking it should be a great trip! Plus, my mom just got some new baby chicks. I'm dying to see baby Amala surrounded by baby chicks! : P


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, we took two walks today. : ) One was outside my house. I did the same one-dog-at-a-time method and we had a nice little walk. The second walk was in a different neighborhood. I'm feeding my friend's cat while she's away, and it seemed like a good time for a stroll while we were there. I let them both walk at the same time. They did so good! I can't even describe how awesome it felt to look down and see the two little girls walking shoulder to shoulder beside me! But I'm sure many of you know the feeling. : ) 

Lumi has been getting sooo much new exposure to the world in this past month by tagging along during Amala's socialization period. She is getting so comfortable outside now. After our walk I let them play in the backyard a bit (a really good idea since Amala was less obnoxious being a little more drained, so Lumi had more fun with her), and I just settled down in the grass to watch. When they were done playing they came over to lie with me. Lumi would usually curl into a ball on my lap, or be in a typical "down" position. She rarely lies on her side or her back. Today she lied down on her side next to me, and when I started to pet her she rolled over for a tummy rub. When I removed my hand she just stayed that way with her eyes closed, either sleeping or close to it! She's NEVER been that relaxed outside! Actually, she's rarely that relaxed anywhere other than in my bed for the night. I could barely believe it. After a few minutes I moved my legs to block the sun so she didn't burn on her tummy. : P I'm not being too paranoid, the sun really was beating down at the time! We all ended up in the shade shortly after.

So, yea, more walking success! I really do enjoy being outside when I have a dog to take some of the attention off of me. Provided that the dogs are enjoying themselves, too. And now Lumi is really getting there! Amala is already there. Haha She's just happy all the time, pretty much. : P


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

YAY!! Sounds like a great day.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love your description of your dogs helping to counter condition your brother. It sounds as if Amala is helping both you and Lumi to relax and enjoy the world - I'm smiling at the picture of the three of you lazing in the sun (and just a bit envious at the thought of having sun to laze in - it's yet again cold and drizzling here!).


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

It does sound nice. We having lots of rain with just short periods of fine.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well done!! I think most poodle owners can pretty much assure you that once you are out and about - especially with your gorgeous girls - no-one will take any notice of who is on the other end of the lead... 

Keep up the great work!! And I am also jealous of your sunshine... wet and cool and breezy here :-(

Manxcat


----------



## Sadie Girl (Jun 17, 2010)

Congratulations to both you and Lene! You remind the rest us not to take things for granted. Glad all the puppers are doing the walk. I believe I could take Sadie clad in only my birthday suit and NO ONE would notice. All eyes are on Sadie... and that's just the way she likes it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How wonderful for you. Life is so much better for us when we let our dogs help show us the big world. We can have lovely lives at home with them, but getting out and about and showing them the greatest variety of experiences enriches us and them.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Brilliant! That is great. There is nothing better than just taking a nice stroll with your babies. This is only the beginning.... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Two walks again today. : ) One dog on the ground at a time today, Amala was very infatuated with biting Lumi's leash! And I have to say, with just a little practice Lumi is walking so nicely I see what a fool I was for not going on a thousand walks with her when she was my only dog. The minute the puppy hits the ground it's sooo much more work! : P But seeing how well Lumi's doing now is the light at the end of the tunnel when I'm working with Amala. One day they'll both walk so well! Amala is actually really good, it just only lasts a few minutes and then she's ready for something else. Honestly, I think she just gets tired and wants me to carry her! : P I still love those baby legs!


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

My Gracie was 7 before she had her first walk. I always had a back yard and she thought she was a Pyrenees not a Bichon. I'm very happy for you. It will only get better and more joyful. Gracie loves her walks now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

That's fantastic, PammiPoodle.... I've always only had one dog, and I'm so glad you posted this thread, so I could get the courage up to go walking with Storm...

It's quite strange here, that almost every house has at least 2 dogs, but you rarely see them being walked... I might see 1-2 people each day taking their dog/s for a walk, and these people are never the same, and it always seems that it's the dog/s taking their owner for a walk, rather than the other way around...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

When we walk in our neighborhood, we rarely meet other dogs walking, but are often being barked at like mad from behind closed doors and curtains. I often think those dogs wouldn't bark at us if they themselves got walks. I tend to think they are trying to say to Lily and Peeves "let me come too" or "I am so jealous of you."

Walking two is definitely more work than walking one. I do a few things to make it nicer. First is I make them potty before we leave so that I don't have to worry about picking up poo while still trying to manage the two dogs. I also play in the yard to take some energy off before we leave. Last (and I know some people will disagree) they both wear a pinch collar along with their regular collar. They never pull against it. It just says mind your manners.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, no official walks yesterday or today, but we did spend time outside each day. Yesterday I worked so we just had little breaks between dogs to go out and play. Today I had a no-show so spent a few HOURS outside in my FRONT LAWN with the girls!! That's a big deal! Not only can Lumi see more things to react to there, but all the things can see us! : P I picked them both up and ran into the house a handful of times. But, Lumi had some real breakthroughs today! She ended up lying on her back again half asleep. At one point a noise worried her and she remained sprawled on her back, eyes closed and woofed and growled. I had to laugh. She reminded me of a mom trying to relax while her kids are getting rowdy, saying "If I have to get up, you're going to be in big trouble!" Still, several people walked by without eliciting one bark, while other times she would just make a quiet bark and look to me for guidance (guidance = treats!). In the past, she would bark, loudly, at the sight of any person, at virtually any distance. Sometimes it's hard to see progress when you're in the middle of it, but I realized there are now lots of things that don't interest or concern her at all which used to elicit immediate and extreme barking and growling. For example, neighborhood dogs barking in the distance. I also realized that many of these neighborhood dogs are barking endlessly for hours. Makes me wonder at how silly I am to feel mortified when my dog gets her handful of barks out before I settle her down! 

Anyway, it was a really nice "outing", if I may call it that. I trimmed down a sorely neglected shrub whenever I wasn't focusing on the girls. It took me hours. I have nine of these overgrown beasts blocking one half of the face of my house. We have many front lawn hours ahead of us. As my dogs shape-up, so will my curb appeal! : P

*Lene, *I'm glad I posted it, too. All the support and understanding is inspiring me right back out the door! : )

Here are some sleepy-Lumi pics from today!


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

That dog has found Nirvana, LOL. 

Congratulations on all the progress you and the girls are making, incl. the gardening! You always have great training ideas!


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Pammi... Do you have a fenced front yard?

My back yard is fully fenced, but my front yard is open, like most yards on my street...

We used to have a lot of loose dogs around here, but apparently not so many any more..


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a brilliant way of helping Lumi chill out around people and noises - and it's obviously working!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You are doing a world of good getting out and about,* PammiPoodle*!_ Good for you!!_ Great "multitasking," dog training and gardening at the same time. Lumi could not look more relaxed. (You may have to get her a hammock!)  I think you're in a "positive feedback loop" with one another, reinforcing each other in feeling calm and more comfortable with new experiences. Your posts continue to inspire lots of people. Keep 'em coming! (Oh, and maybe wear some sunscreen when you're out in all that sunshine!)


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the sleepy pictures of Lumi. You have made huge strides with Lumi. Not only is she barking less but she is comfortable enough to sleep with it all hanging out. There is something inherently relaxing and rejuvenating about gardening. This looks just like a little slice of heaven.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! : ) 
*
NorthJerseyGirrl, *your comment made me laugh, and then almost cry! I'd love for Lumi to be that happy and peaceful all the time. : )

*Lene, *no, it's not fenced. I had the girls tethered to their crates. Again, privileges of owning a small dog - easily portable crates! I bring the crates out so Lumi has some comforts of home, but I suppose they would also be a good way to protect them should a loose dog show up. The only one I ever see, though, is my neighbor's dog. And she's always close behind trying to wrangle him. : P


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

What a good idea - taking their crates out and tethering them to it. Bet it makes Lumi feel more secure when you are gardening.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a ground stake and long cable that I use when I garden out front as a way to have Lily with me. It is a nice way to hang out with her.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Today I tried to do more work on the hedges, but my shears quit on me. So, I took the girls to Lowes! Amala learned that wet cement is just as safe and walk-on-able as dry cement, and sliding doors are not the enemy. Lumi learned that her little sister is silly, as clearly the only *real* dangers in this world are slamming car doors in the distance and wind chimes. : P 

When I checked out the cashier pointed to the treat pouch I was wearing and said "I kind of thought you were a dog trainer with that thing." And I said "I kind of am!" Hahaha He then went on telling me how smart Poodles are! : )


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

My local Lowes told me to leave when I put my little girl in a buggy. They don't like dogs here.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Myfluffyjoia, * what a shame! I seriously consider sometimes moving to a more dog-friendly town, or country! My local Home Depot has a "No Pets" sign. So I only go to Lowes. The only place I've had to compromise and go without my dogs is the grocery store. : ( I do run into restaurants to grab take-out while my girls are in the car, though. But I'm usually back before they even finish their treats! And that's only *if* I can't get delivery instead! : P I love having my dogs with me.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Most places here in Australia are 'no dogs allowed'... I was picking up a script from my doctor once, and I walked there with my GSD, and they said I couldn't have him there...

With Storm, I'm going to try different places...


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

On the same theme, Lene, I walked down to my doctors one day to pick up a script and there was nowhere outside for me to tie the dogs, so I picked up one under each arm and went in. What a fuss was made. Everyone wanted to say hello and talk to the girls. I told the Dr's they need a hitching post if they wanted to encourage patients to walk more.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have a Lowe's that has a no dogs sign, but I have taken Lily there many times. I put her in the cart when she was little one time and one of the employees said something about bringing "killer in for protection (with a smile on his face when he said it)" so I bring her on leash now and they are always happy to see her. I almost always meet poodle people there too.

I guess it depends on the particular and its employees as to whether they enforce the policy.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I want to be accountable to all my "sponsors" and keep you posted, even though we've pretty much stayed inside the past few days. It's been various combinations of wet, cold, and windy, and that's not fun weather for Lumi. Amala doesn't seem to mind it, though! I'm bummed because I've been off today and yesterday and planning on getting lots of outside time with them. Tomorrow's supposed to be cold, too, but Monday should be nice and is still part of my long weekend. Crossing my fingers for Monday! : )


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

The first time I ever took a dog to Home Depot, I told them I was trying to find landscaping plants that would look good with her. That was about 12 years ago. I've been bringing dogs there ever since. The employees seem to enjoy it. Bug went with us to pick out roses today, he has a new member or two in his fan club.


----------



## 12489 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sadly my home Depot is just as bad. It's a shame that a 17lb dog poses such a threat to home improvers. She is very scary looking. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Big day today! We were in the front yard for quite a few hours. The neighbors came over to visit us several times, and I invited a group of passers-by to come say hello when they commented on how cute the girls were. : ) Many treats were eaten! The treat pouch was emptied and refilled and emptied again! There were several different neighbors in plain sight and earshot doing yard work, and most of the time the girls didn't even care. Wow!! That's SUCH a big change for Lumi!! But, by far, the "Grand Finale" was when one of my neighbors brought his three children out to learn to ride their new bikes directly in front of my yard. Passing back and forth, doing very strange things like tipping over, unpredictably swerving or changing direction, squealing, and basically being excited children. The girls watched the whole time, but only barked at one point. I was a bit buried behind a hedge when I heard Lumi speak up, so I quickly made my way out from the bushes to work with her, thinking "I should've known this would be too much for her!" What do I see? One of the children is about 5 feet into my yard, walking his bike back to the street. Lumi seemed to have already calmed herself as he was leaving (though, of course, she still got a cookie!). He must've wiped out! Well, it would still be nice if Lumi was less easily startled, but really, announcing that a person, or quasi-vehicle, is entering the yard seems perfectly appropriate to me! And, more importantly, not the behavior of a neurotic or insecure dog. She's been learning so fast that being outside is safe and even fun! I'm so happy for her! : ) Today she was really relaxed at one point and it felt just like we were inside the way she was playing around my feet, and then melting for cuddles when I picked her up. Amala's also doing great! It's just not so impressive from her. If Amala is the valedictorian, Lumi gets the "Most Improved" award! : P 

This was a really great day, especially considering that we got some outside time yesterday that was really disheartening. It was a very windy day and a bit chilly, and maybe that was effecting them. They were both so barky, I could barely get any calm behavior from either of them. I actually ended up feeling really upset and defeated at the end of the day and thought I was just going to stop trying. Today was such a good day, I'll have to keep reminding myself of it. "Progress isn't linear", right? One of my friends tells me that when I feel defeated by set-backs, and I need to make it my motto! I do have a tendency to dismiss all the good after just one bad experience. But the next great moment could always be just a moment away! : ) Thank you all for sharing this with me!! You're really helping us do this! Yesterday when I felt like quitting I was honestly agonizing over this thread. I thought "I can't just end it like this or all my Poodle friends will yell at me!" : P Hahaha Thank you all!!


Btw, this is a picture of the project that's making this all possible. Here I have pruned the two front corner shrubs, there are 8 more to go! I'm realizing that we wouldn't be spending so much time outside if it weren't for the hedges, as I feel embarrassed and awkward to just be sitting outside reading a book or something with my dogs. But with real, obvious work to do I feel like, even if the dogs bark, people would think "Well, what can she do? The yard work needs to be done!" If I were just reading a book I worry that when the dogs bark people are annoyed and thinking "Why is she even out here? Can't she read inside?!" So, now I'm realizing that if the girls are still nervous outside when the hedges are done, I'll *have* to start a flower bed or something, because knowing that I can only do this work outside is really helping me stay out there. However, when the dogs are peaceful and happy to hang out in the front yard, I think I'll be proud to play, train, and just chill with them out there. : ) Who could possibly be annoyed by that?


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks I needed that post. I had a discouraging walk on Sunday with Remy. He was barking at everyone and everything and not paying any attention to me - at least that's what it seemed like to me. 

We went out in the yard today for a quick game of fetch on a long leash. I was wondering whether I'd chance another walk on a nearby trail or just stay on neighborhood streets. You've reminded me that progress isn't linear and to make progress you have to keep at it. 

Thanks again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Plr, *I'm so glad the post helped you feel better. : ) And I almost didn't mention yesterday because I didn't want to sound whiny! : P So now your post made me feel better!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PammiPoodle said:


> Yesterday when I felt like quitting I was honestly agonizing over this thread. I thought "I can't just end it like this or all my Poodle friends will yell at me!"


The only loud noise you'll ever hear coming from me to you is a CHEER!:cheers2:
It's remarkable how introspective and competent you are. The mother in me can't resist suggesting you wear eye protection (safety glasses of some sort) while you trim those shrubs. I want your eyesight to be 100% when the day comes you're reading a good book in your front yard with Lumi and Amala lounging quietly nearby. :dog::dog:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It sounds like you've made tremendous progress. I'm glad you're stopping to worry about what the neighbors think. I like to think of it as....dogs love walks. Our walks are for the dogs mostly. So, I let them sniff and pee, investigate and stop and start pretty much how they like. It's not really that much exercise for me. If I want exercise, I go to the YMCA or go for my own walk, which means fast. Forget fast for Jose`. He stops very frequently. Anyhow, the walk is for him. Not me. Not my neighbors. When he's having fun and enjoying it, that makes me happy because I know he's getting to be a dog.

I usually do a little bit of training (not with my older dogs, but with a young dog) which gets incorporated into the walk. But most of the walk is for the dogs. I just don't go for pulling me on the leash. But they don't have to walk smack dab next to me or pay much attention to me. They enjoy paying attention to all kinds of things in their environment and that's good for them too. They can pay attention to me later. lol.

Anyhow, I'm rambling. It sounds like you're really enjoying your darling dogs and they are enjoying being with you. I think they're very lucky.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

We went to the pet store today. Amala's first time! They had lots of fun and pets and treats. Amala was scared of a clownfish. : P Lumi walked wonderfully by my side while my arms were full with all the goodies I got them, and the puppy who was done walking. Lumi was freshly groomed, Amala not so much. A groomer came right up to us and mentioned that Amala needed a groom then disappeared before I could say much of anything. She returned with a coupon to save some money if I decided to have them groom Amala, and I then explained that I was their groomer! She was still in training, so we had a nice little chat about what it's like being a groomer. I love talking shop, so that was nice. : ) Meanwhile, a customer scooped Lumi up while I wasn't looking (what are people thinking??!!). Lumi doesn't like being picked up by strangers, but she just stared right at me for help, which she immediately got when I told he woman Lumi wanted to be put down. Then Lumi got a shower of yummy treats for being so tolerant. : ) We also spent about 10 minutes in the car both before going in and after coming out, just cuddling and feeding treats as people and dogs walked by. Lumi is very friendly and rushes to greet people and dogs who are at close proximity in most settings. However, people or dogs walking by at a distance frighten her. So it's mostly the *getting to* the social interaction that is what we're working on. And she's doing so well! It's also really nice to be working on this with Amala present. At first I was worried a barky Lumi would create a barky Amala, but in most instances I can reward Amala for choosing to disregard Lumi's reactivity and make her own decision to be happy and relaxed. In the end, Amala's getting tons of reinforcement for trusting her own feelings and not just following the crowd. : )

*Chagall's Mom, *the mother in you would be a bit put out that even after your warning to wear sunscreen I got a burn from yesterday! :ahhhhh: My eyes are quite safe, though, since I'm clipping by hand and not using anything electric. Even though my neighbor kept reminding me that I could use her chainsaw-type trimmers, I prefer the old-fashioned hand snipping. Perhaps it's the groomer in me. : P These are just big, giant topknots as far as I'm concerned! 
*
Poodlebeguiled, *thanks. : ) I try to be the owner they deserve, so I hope they feel lucky!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's a fun idea for how you might clip that hedge!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The 'kids' sound like they are doing just fine! As they become more accustomed to the sights and sounds of their neighborhood the alarm barking will be less & less...at least that is what I found out with Molly! Because we live in an Apt. complex and out my back door is our patio, where she is let out on a longline she sees and hears a lot! As a youngster she was wary and barked at everything! but now she lies on the grass and peruses her domain .....she can see down both sides of my building including the comings and goings in our cul de sac and our parking lot! Nothing is barked at anymore, unless of course it's something 'new' but even then she barks once or twice, just to warn Mom !
The more relaxed you are, the more relaxed they will be!
Now...go sit in your yard for no reason at all! It's your yard and dogs bark and birds sing and cats meow and bees buzz and the world goes on! LOL!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sounds like these outings have been great for everyone. I can't believe someone just picked up Lumi. I would expect this of a three year old but not an adult! I like the old fashioned way of clipping bushes too, I probably would lop off an appendage if I used something with power, but protective eyewear is still a good idea. My glasses have saved me from injury when pruning.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

MollyMuiMa, you are so right about people relaxation leading to dog relaxation. We can never have enough reminders of how much we transmit our emotional state to our dogs. For myself, staying relaxed to encourage that state in my dogs has made me a much more easy going person.

Yes too, to protective eye wear.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I know, I try to be relaxed and then I realize that trying is the opposite of relaxing!! : P I kind of treat myself the same way I treat my dogs which is if something becomes unpleasant or scary, stop. Try again later or in a different way. And when that's impossible/impractical, distract yourself with food!! Hahaha 

I do agree that my attitude has a huge effect on theirs! I tend to think of all my relationships as mirrors. Lumi and I are so in tune with each other it's almost a curse! If one of us gets the slightest bit nervous, so does the other, and that makes the first get even more tense and we ping off of each other until insanity! : P It's why we've been so "stuck" the past few months and why I think adding a new puppy turned things around so quickly. She's totally interfering with old patterns. : )

Today we did some more yard work. I originally started them on a walk, but it was just so hot and muggy we barely made it down the driveway. : P So I decided to let them chill in the grass while I did some more yard work. I wonder how many hours this type of work would take someone who 1.) knows what they're doing, and 2.) isn't simultaneously training their dogs! : P Here are some pics from today. Lumi is happy in her "room with a view", and Amala is just happy!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I understand anxiety. I have a lot. and I am so proud of you for doing so much on your own

I'm signing up for the AKC canine good citizen class. And I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo anxious and nervous, because I would have to drive there with Lou by herself in her crate in the backseat (she gets anxious in car rides - "on the way there" - on the way home she sleeps.. LOL) 
She is a bit shy of new places and new situations. and I know that because I worry and freak out she gets more anxious too. So, I'm trying to get it together so we can go to the class. I may try to have my husband go with me, but I'm not sure if that will happen. LOL Wish me luck....

Ps. First time I met this trainer, she told my husband: "Lou doesnt need training, your wife does!" BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!
Because Lou acts totally cool with my husband and a bit nervous when with me...

She also train service dogs, so maybe she will teach Lou to make her momma chillax!! LOL


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I think you are primarily training your dogs, with the side-effect of getting some of that pesky yard work out of the way. Anyway - that's how I'd look at it. 

It rained here all day yesterday so no walk for us. Although Remy and I went to class. Remy was his normal hyperactive self, but I'm getting better at getting his attention and distracting him. He did everything he was asked to do, even the new stuff. I got a bunch of tips for attempting to control him on walks when he sees another dog or person. 

I put them to the test today on a walk. Amazing how something as simple as stepping on the leash makes a difference in help to get Remy's attention back on to me rather lunging on the end of the leash at the dog across the street, etc. Worked really well the first time when the dog wasn't paying attention to us, not so much the next time - but the Lab was reacting to him too. He did sit nicely eventually and made friends with a little boy walking home from the bus stop with his mom. We did run into GSD off leash without an owner in sight. :bolt: I scooped up Remy and turned up a side-street before he saw us. 

Thanks again for sharing your experiences - it gives me hope that with the help of knowledgeable trainers -- I can get Remy through his reactiveness.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I nearly finished off the hedges today. I'm a little sad about being done since this past week or so of hanging outside with the dogs has been really cool. So far two neighbors came over to offer me the use of their electric trimmers. I thought that was really nice. I like doing it by hand, though, so I hope it's not rude to decline! One neighbor came over to tell me the hedges look better than in previous years when I'd hired someone to do it. She also was thrilled to meet the doggies and told me that she knew I was a groomer, but didn't know that I had any dogs of my own! Someone driving by during one of our walks slowed down to ask about the girls and also said she knew I was their groomer, but not that they belonged to me!! Apparently I'm such a recluse that when my neighbors occasionally see me with my own dogs, they just assume they're one of my regular grooming clients getting a potty break! Gosh, I really need to get out more. : P Anyway, even when the hedges are done I now feel like it's okay to just be outside with them. I've seen such huge changes from spending this time out there with them. I feel like just settling down somewhere for a few hours is a great way to teach them to feel comfortable in that setting. I hadn't thought of that as a method before.

One of my neighbors came over with her little children and just sat in the grass with us for a bit. We were joking about how hard it is to do things while caring for kids and dogs, and I mentioned that this could probably have been a one day project if I wasn't constantly needing to tend to the girls. She said "I know! I see you, they make one little noise and you stop what you're doing and go sit with them and give them their treats. Every time!" Haha She said it in a nice way like it was admirable, not silly, and it was great to be able to say "Yea, and it's really working, isn't it? They're so much more comfortable now!" I'm so used to being criticized for my methods by my family and other trainers. Not even in a harsh way, my family is really nice and means well, but they're more old school and think a good stern "No!" is the best way to eliminate undesired behavior. My dogs don't even know what "No" means! And it's hard to feel confident in the face of criticism when we're still having reactivity issues. But now I'm seeing proof that this is working really well, I just needed to get up the nerve to go out and try! I can't wait for the next family get together when my girls are calm and well-behaved and everyone can see for themselves there's no need to yell at a dog, or to accept reactivity as "just a dog being a dog". : ) At one point, the neighbor with the little children was coming out of her house and my dogs started barking, so I walked them behind a hedge near my front door. My neighbor waved and asked if she could come say hi. I told her I was trying to keep the dogs from barking and she said "Oh, but I don't mind!" And I thought "Well, I do!" It's hard to say that, though, because I don't want to seem like I'm a dog Nazi. It just bothers me when they're upset, and I don't think most people recognize a distressed dog when they see one. I think she could tell that I wasn't budging, though, so she said bye and came back out later. Haha My neighbors must think I'm so weird, but I guess the girls are irresistible because they keep coming back over to see us! : P

*Lou,* that's impressive that you're going to a class! I went to kindergarten about three times with Lumi, and that was all I could take of classes. I think I would've felt comfortable taking Amala this time around, but then I didn't know what I'd do with Lumi. I currently don't leave my dogs alone, like, ever. I grocery shop as infrequently as possible, and anything else I do is with them! I understand the driving stress, too, btw. Lumi used to scream in her crate in the car. It was a huge factor in her lack of proper socialization. She would be pretty happy to go to new places and see new things, but she would scream the entire way there and back. So I passed up a lot of potential outings when she was a pup. I got her a car-seat that goes on the center console so she's buckled in but could still lean on my arm or get pets, and now she is a PRO at car rides! She just curls right up for a nap. : ) I bet Lou's a bit big to sit on the center console, though. But I'm sure she'd give it a try!! : P

*Plr, *Lumi and I also encountered an unleashed GSD, and it was *stalking* her!! I picked her up and hid behind an SUV, contemplating if I'd have better luck climbing on it, or making a dash for a nearby porch and hoping someone was home to let us in. Fortunately, something else grabbed the dog's attention and he dashed out of sight. I ran as fast as I could around the nearest corner. I wondered if my instincts were right or if the dog was just approaching us calmly and only seemed like stalking. I didn't walk that way anymore, to be safe. Several months later I got a new grooming client from my neighborhood, and she got to talking about how she lives next door to a an aggressive GSD who's always running loose and has attacked several dogs. Same dog!! It was her SUV I was hiding behind!! Moral of the story? Trust your instincts! So glad you are both alright!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

PammiPoodle said:


> Haha My neighbors must think I'm so weird, but I guess the girls are irresistible because they keep coming back over to see us! : P


No, Pammi. They want to be your friend. :act-up: You seem like a very nice person to me. I would probably want to go hang out with you and the girls and the bushes, too.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

PammiPoodle: I was lucky, the GSD didn't see us, so I scooped him up, went around a corner and watched to see if he came our way. That was the first time I saw a dog running loose around here. It's amazing how many people stop me to meet my dog or talk about him. I was startled today when a man stopped us, bent down to pet him and then picked him up. Remy handled it better than I did. 

Now you need to go out and sit with the dogs in the front and read a book or play fetch with them. I take Remy out on a 30 ft lead and play fetch, along with practicing recall. Although it is getting hot here now. . . I had worked up a nice sweat by the time we got home from our walk today.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm so glad you have found that just sitting out with the dogs is pleasurable for all of you, with the added bonus of friendly chats with neighbours, too! I suspect we often get hooked on the idea of socialising being an active thing - got to get the puppy to places to interact with all those dogs and people, got to get ourselves to a play, a concert, a party, a bar - and forget how much pups learn just watching the world go by in a friendly place, and how good for our own souls all the little, day to day, chats and kindnesses can be. I am very lucky - where I live we have several acres of shared grounds, and if ever there is a warm and sunny evening there will be a gathering of neighbours, relaxing over a glass of wine or a beer. And quite possibly an impromptu barbecue, too - those are Sophy's favourite days! And think how your example is showing all those future dog owners that there are better ways to train their dogs than shouting at them!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Being outside today was pretty eventful! While lounging in the backyard (Yup, that's something we can do now!!), the girls barked at the gate, which I wasn't facing. I turned to see a loose dog panting on the other side. It was my next-door neighbor's Lab, Luke. I put the girls inside and let him in the gate. I gave him a bowl of water, which he gulped down, and then got a leash on him and my girls and we all walked to my neighbor's. He wasn't home and the garage door was open. Must've been how Luke got out. Another neighbor was pulling in her driveway while I was standing with all the dogs, wondering what to do, so I went to talk to her about it. It was really cool to be able to do this with my girls being a normal level of relaxed on their leashes. If this had happened two weeks ago Lumi would've been darting back and forth under my legs and baying at any new movement or sound she noticed, and Amala probably would've followed Lumi's lead! (Not to mention, we wouldn't have even seen Luke if we were holed up inside.) Instead they were easily manageable and welcome co-adventurers. My neighbor and I put Luke inside and closed the door. I've never met Luke's owner before, only his young daughter who was in their backyard with Luke once while I was out. 

A little later I was chatting with a neighbor in my front yard when Luke and his owner came over to introduce himself, holding Luke by his prong collar and jerking it and scolding him for I don't even know what. It was really upsetting. He kept saying "Don't run!" and "Be good!" and telling us how bad he is, and eventually swatted at his face as he intentionally let his collar go. I said "What did he do? Why did you just hit him?" and he continued talking about how bad he is and how he might just run off. I asked if he would like a leash and offered him one of the girls' leashes since I could just carry my dogs. He declined and continued preemptively scolding Luke when he looked in the wrong direction, or sniffed one of my dogs for too long, or raised his hackles, or whatever his owner didn't approve of, all while trying to engage with my neighbor and I. It was really awkward and uncomfortable (at least, it was for me!), and the two of us excused ourselves into our homes pretty quickly. I felt bad for the dog when I found him loose earlier, but now I see that the situation really is pretty sad. I also found out after he walked off that my other neighbor has caught him loose, too. This isn't a country setting where that's relatively safe. We're on a side street, but only about two houses away from a busy, main road! Anyway, I have a third encounter with Luke a little later, but now the best part of our outside time today!

We went for the most "real" walk yet! Not a short, to-the-stop-sign-and-back-training walk, but several blocks away with a sniff-about at a nearby park and back. : ) I only walked one at a time, but that's really okay with me for a while! Gives my arms a bit of exercise along with my legs! : P Lumi walked out, and Amala walked back. Although, I also carried both of them for some bits on the way back, since Amala gets tired fast! But, still, they both blew me away! Lumi walked so nicely right next to me, and didn't bark or freeze *once* while we were walking!! She did bark at some people at the park, but we were just wandering and playing around, so I think she felt less secure or more impulsive, or both. She seems to feel really confident now when walking along by me. : ) Amala walked at my side like a pro and not at all like a 4 month old puppy who's only been on a handful of walks. I really wasn't expecting her to walk the whole way home, I thought she get silly or bored or scared at some point and sort of "be done with it" and I'd let Lumi walk the rest of the way, but she just kept on trucking right next to me! I picked her up when we crossed streets or before we got near potential spooky things like garbage cans, so she had lots of breaks. She did so great! At the stop sign a few houses from home I put them both down and prepared to try walking them together for the final stretch. Then my neighbor came out of his house with an unleashed and out of control Luke. He barreled straight for us like a cannon, and hovered intensely over my dogs, hopefully with the intent of playing with them but it was hard to tell. Lumi backed to the end of her leash, but clearly didn't want to run away from me and was easy to pick up. Amala, however, flung herself backwards like she just wanted to run for her life and flipped around a bit while I picked her up. We were standing right at the street so it was so scary that she could've wriggled free and ended up in the road! Or, being chased by Luke! Gah!! I think I'll be cinching up her harness like a corset next time, just to be as safe as we can be on the escape front. Of course, this might've been a learning experience for her, and maybe next time she, like Lumi, will realize that "up" is the safe haven in an emergency! Once she was up she was perfectly content to stay there, she just didn't know what was going on while I was trying to grab her! It was a shame that our walk ended with me carrying both girls the final stretch, all three of our hearts racing, but this is going out, right? Taking the good with the bad! Maybe in the future I will just carry the girls until we get a little farther from that neighbor. He only recently moved in, and I think he may be moving back out. That house is like cursed as tenants go! The previous family made a few enemies on my street as well as letting their little Dachshund run loose, and the person before them made an enemy in *me* (and that's hard to do) to the point of involving cops. I just want a normal neighbor there who cares about their pets! Sorry this turned into a mini rant! : P Mostly, being outside today was great and I'm glad I was able to get Luke home earlier, and taking the girls for that walk was AWESOME!!! : ) All of this relaxing, yet stimulating, time outside is also having a wonderful effect on our inside down-time. Lumi and Amala are so much more content to just nap while I'm busy doing things around the house!

*Outwest, *thank you. : ) That's so sweet! I try to be nice, but I think sometimes I'm rude when I get nervous outside and avoid eye contact/abruptly end conversations/duck behind shrubbery/etc.! : P

*Plr, *what is it with people picking up dogs they don't know?! I sometimes think of putting a vest on Lumi that says "Don't pick me up!" You'll be pleased to know I sat in my front yard for about ten minutes yesterday for no other reason than I felt like it! : ) I had just taken out the garbage, which is kind of big deal. I usually do that by cover of night so no one sees me, and with Lumi tucked under my arm so she doesn't bark at anything. Then I realized it was nice out so I just sat down under the tree in my yard and just looked around the neighborhood with the dogs. Someone was mowing their lawn, and some other people were taking out their garbage. All things that would definitely have had Lumi barking in the past. I feel like I have sooooo much freedom now!! : )

*Fjm, *you're so right about socializing just being a daily thing, and how important it is! And, yes, I hope that other people see they don't need to be harsh with their dogs to teach them. Actually, the two neighbors that come to talk with me the most both have dogs but don't bring them to say hi. One flat out told me hers doesn't come out because he needs training! Maybe seeing how well this is working for Lumi and Amala will give her some ideas for her own dog. : ) Also, Lumi barked at some dogs behind a fence the other day and then their owner started shouting and clapping to quiet them. I felt so bad the Lumi "got them in trouble"! Of course, I know it's not Lumi's fault, but I'd like my dogs to be well-behaved so they can have a positive influence on other dogs, too, not just their owners!

Here are some new pictures of the girls enjoying the great outdoors. : ) It's a lot of lounging, but they get some playing in, too!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

PammiPoodle said:


> Lumi barked at some dogs behind a fence the other day and then their owner started shouting and clapping to quiet them. I felt so bad the Lumi "got them in trouble"! Of course, I know it's not Lumi's fault, but I'd like my dogs to be well-behaved so they can have a positive influence on other dogs, too, not just their owners!


Oops, that should've said "Lumi barked at some dogs behind a fence the other day and when they barked back their owner started shouting and clapping to quiet them." The dogs actually did bark, and they started because Lumi did. That's what I mean by having her be calm and happy to not worry other dogs. : ) And, consequently, keep those other dogs out of "trouble" if that's how their owners would respond!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I feel so sorry for Luke. If the owner was hitting him in the face in public I hate to think of what goes on behind closed doors. How can people see this as acceptable? 

There are times you have to grab a collar/harness quickly and even roughly. My puppy trainer had us grab and treat at the same time. Most dogs startle on back away at this but if they are trained to associate this with getting a treat they lean into you and make it easier to do. 

On a more positive note you are inspiring me to get out more with Swizzle. I have a huge yard and generally stick close to home but will start walking Swizzle on some rails to trails walks to give him more exposure to new and different things. I love your pictures. The girls are so adorable. The one of them wrestling is especially cute. They are having a blast.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Sounds like a mixed bag of a day, but the girls handled it. Amala will soon know that up is the best place when she is scared. I need to teach Remy that. 

I love the pics - particularly the one with the girls wrestling.  Thanks for sharing. 

it is tough to see a dog treated like Luke when you know there is a better way. 

We met with trainer in a park on Friday and she help me work on Remy's reactiveness to people, bikes, dogs etc. I went back to the same park yesterday to get a walk in and continue the work. The park has big grassy areas with paths circling it - so we can stand far away from the action and work on getting him to not react. And it is kids on bikes, not guys on 10-speeds zipping by. He is getting pretty good at looking at something that would make him react and then looking back at me for a treat. We have to work at getting closer to the action and still not react.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PammiPoodle you are doing awesomely well! It is too bad your neighbor seems to be sort of a jerk with his lab, but maybe now that you are out in the neighborhood more some of your positive attitude will rub off on him by example.

Both you and plr are coming along marvelously, keep up the good work! Remember training is never finished. We can always be better with our dogs and we have to remember to adjust with them as they go through their life stages.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I took the girls to Rite Aid today since we ran out of Cheerios, our staple training treat! Around here we call them "Lumios"! : P I don't know how I forgot them on my grocery run, but I realized that Lumi might be up for the 10 minute walk to Rite Aid, which we couldn't do before without a bit of barking or at the least a very tucked tail. Lumi rocked it today!! A customer came out of a pizza place right as we were walking past the door and I prepared to quickly distract her and keep her moving along as she would typically be scared and bark at such a surprise. But what did she do instead? She wagged her tail a mile a minute as soon as she saw the person and rushed toward him for a happy greeting! She immediately assumed she had a new friend. I love that!!! That's the Lumi puppy I knew, and all this apprehension and fear at the beginning of greetings, or sighting of something in the distance is not the "true" Lumi, as far as I can tell. I did call her back to me and we just kept walking, mostly because it happened so fast that I didn't even recognize the opportunity to let her say hello and get a treat, but also because I thought I'd rather she walks away thinking "Well, he seemed so nice!" than attempt a greeting only to have her spook if he moved his arm suddenly or something random. And after today's walk, I see that she'll have plenty other opportunities to make new friends when I'm more sure she's going to remain confident and happy throughout. We had a jogger run past us on the same side of the road, and she didn't even seem to notice him. Well, not until he was a good 30 feet ahead of us, at which point she did freeze and woof at him, so we waited until he was almost out of sight before moving ahead again. It is so weird how she's scared of far away people more than close!! A couple of giggling and squealing teenage girls also passed us within a few feet and she managed to not bark, in large part, I think, because of the constant stream of treats! And she had another surprise person on the other side of a car we waked past who even said hello to her, though we kept walking. Lumi seemed a combo of startled and eager to greet him. I feel like I need a t-shirt saying "Sorry, we're busy training!", since I've been rather rudely ignoring everyone in our path so that I can keep my eyes on the dogs and help guide them through. That's actually been one of the big changes I've learned to make recently, just focus on myself and my dogs and let the rest of the world take care of itself. In the past I'd be trying to hold Lumi's focus while also trying to at least nod or wave or smile at the person we're near, since usually they're looking right at us and even trying to come over and see Lumi. Sometimes I'd have to shout "Sorry, I can't talk, I'm working with her!", and almost always that brief break from Lumi would result in her barking or just going a little further over threshold and halting or reversing our progress. Now, I'm more "show, don't tell". I just don't look at people. It's pretty obvious that I'm busy when my eyes are glued to my dog, and when I simply turn around and walk us in the opposite direction if someone begins an approach. Rude? Maybe. But I just started thinking about how "rude" it is to leave my frightened dog hanging when all she's asking for are my cues and guidance through a scary situation. I mean, who am I more concerned about, my dogs or some strangers who are (unintentionally) frightening them? My dogs!!! Someone even said they were so cute while she was getting into her car a few feet away from us. It was all I could do to keep them from barking with treats and praise, but I still managed a "Thank you!" without even turning toward the woman. I'm not being rude, I'm just busy! : P

Also, before we left for the walk, I thought about my goals and priorities to remind myself not to stress about the unimportant stuff. Important stuff is that my dogs (and myself!) are comfortable and happy, and that the experience will lend towards them being even more comfortable and happy next time we go out. Unimportant stuff is what bystanders think about us, how long it takes us to get there, or if we even get there at all!! Since this walk also had a "purpose" of buying Lumios, I had to be careful not to stress if we couldn't get to the store. There was a point when I was carrying them both since they had both gotten a little spooked when we reached a very wide open (and windy today!) section. They both seemed very calm after being in my arms for a bit, but then we were coming towards a house with a big dog barking on the porch, and being scolded by his dad. Lumi started quiet barks and growling in my arms and I thought I'd just carry her past. She'd probably bark a few more times and then feel safe again once we were past the place. Unfortunately, I haven't yet figured out how to dispense treats while I'm holding them both! Otherwise I probably could've distracted her through it. Then I thought, "Why keep going forward into a scary situation that she has no control over when I *know* she's going to be upset by it? We can either go back home, or try to work through this." So, I put her down and we walked away a bit until she seemed more calm. Then we walked forward a bit, rewarding with treats, and turned back again when she got tense. We did that several times, and I decided we'd do it as many times as needed, and if we never get to the store but instead go home, that's fine! The dog on the porch was barking the whole time, as was his owner! I almost felt embarrassed that they were watching me practically *taunting* their dog with our pacing back and forth outside his house. But I reminded myself that I'm just doing what my dog needs to feel safe, which is the very same thing they should be doing with their dog! In the end, Lumi walked right past that house without even turning her head toward the barking. : ) At that point I was feeling like "Well, I hope they *were* watching! Maybe they learned something!" : P Hahaha I'm on cloud nine with my clever little dogs. It was a beautiful day and a really nice outing with them, and when we came home we ran into my neighbors. Lumi and Amala got to meet their sweet Pit, Snoopy. 
*
CT Girl, *Amala was mostly, if not entirely, scared of Luke and balking away from him. She didn't even seem to realize what I was doing, she was just flailing like a loon! So, yes, we still need to practice quick grabs so that she'll recognize when I'm trying to pick her up and cooperate! : P Did you get to take any walks with Swizzle? 

*Plr, *that's great! Progress is progress, so if Remy's getting better, whether that's 50 feet or 10, then it's just a matter of time before he's comfortable along side these things. I'm sure you guys'll get there! : ) Thanks updating, too! 

*Lily cd re, *thank you!! You're right that training is life-long. And that means that so much of it is our attitude every day and our responses to new situations or behaviors. I feel like that's something I'm finally starting to get right! : )


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

PammiPoodle: Thanks so much for this thread and for continuing to keep us on progress. It has really helped me. You are an inspiration. . . 

Lily cd re: I just hope that training gets easier for me as I get more comfortable with what I'm doing. Still feel like I need three hands to manage everything along with eyes in the back of my head.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It has been raining so I haven't had a chance to go on a good long walk with Swizzle. I did run throughs with my agility instructor and some of her other students Sunday night. He was around several new dogs and we ran outside which he has only done twice before. He was very good. Between runs the dogs are left crated in the car and he was quiet. I have been working on that so I was happy.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

No walks today! I'm back to work so I only had a one hour window during the day, and while just wandering around the backyard before leashing up, Lumi started limping! She stopped after a few minutes, but I didn't want to chance it by walking her right then. She has luxating patella and occasionally limps from that, but this didn't look like the same kind of limp. She seems fine at this point so I'm thinking it was just something random. Fingers crossed!

But still, we did reap a benefit of their new outdoor confidence! We were just spending a little time in the backyard before my next appointment, when the client showed up early with her groom dog. Normally, I'd have gone back inside to greet her at the front door and then got right to grooming. But since the girls were happily playing and not in need of constant distracting and treating just to enjoy themselves outside, I called to my client and invited her and her dog, Scout, to spend a little time outside with us before the groom! It was wonderful! Scout got to play off leash since we were fenced in while his mom and I got to chat. It's nice to be able to just roll with things more now that the girls are more confident. : )

Finally, not walking but training related, I tried a new technique today to keep the girls from barking when groom dogs arrive. It seems promising, but the most exciting part was that I didn't feel silly explaining to my clients what I was doing with my dogs! Haha Our walking success may be going to my head.. : P


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love it that you and your girls have hit a virtuous cycle of mutual reinforcement. You are a wonderful example for others - do keep the stories coming!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

fjm, mutual reinforcement is a great way to describe what has happened here. I wish I could put copies of all the posts in this thread in the mailboxes of all my neighbors whose dogs are only heard and not seen. We walk past many homes with neurotic sounding barkers!

PammiPoodle, once you get in the groove it is like an addiction (but a good one). You've been at this all long enough now that it is a habit. Keep it up even when you work you can still get in the quick walk to the corner stop sign an back.

plr, you will get in a groove with it. Keep trying different ways to manage your training routine and you will find one that works for you. You mentioned feeling like you need three hands to manage everything. I have a couple of suggestions to help free up hands. I do not use a clicker (never could coordinate having it in hand the way I wanted to be effective with it). I use nice or good as a marker word for the behaviors I want and oops or something along those lines for "mistakes." I also use cheese, bits of chicken, cooked turkey burger bites and the like as rewards for very good work. Since these are edible for us too, I put a small amount in my mouth (hold in cheek like a chipmunk) to dole out when needed. Many people spit their food to treat, but I am not a good spitter and Lily isn't a good catcher of thrown or spit food. I hand her rewards to her otherwise they end up in her head fall.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> I think you're in a "positive feedback loop" with one another, reinforcing each other in feeling calm and more comfortable with new experiences.


*PammiPoodle*: I am literally repeating (and quoting!) myself here; the circle of "good" remains strong! Each positive experience Lumi has bolsters her confidence, which fosters calmness in you, which makes her feel even more self-assured, which encourages you to try more and more new things. This is so positively wonderful!! Life must feel like it's filled with :rainbow::rainbow: and :rose::rose:! (And nicely trimmed hedges.)  _And it is!!_ All because you found it in you to put one foot in front of the other and go forward. 

It's tough to see others mishandle their dogs. You can only hope they come to see a better way, and reflect on how kindly and fairly you treat and train your own. And how very rewarding and reinforcing that is, for you and your poodles. If only the more patient and positive-oreinted dog owners among us we were "the keepers" of our neighbors' dogs who aren't! 

I giggled at you saying, "Our walking success may be going to my head." I want you to know it's going to a lot of hearts, too. So proud of your inspiring poodle training-walking-out-and-about-connecting-with-others progress! Thanks again for sharing it. You are on a wonderful journey, one I'm pleased to sit by and watch as you walk on.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I just want you all to know that I just wrote a nice long reply and then Lumi deleted it ALL with one swipe of her paw. Not kidding! Apparently she's not a fan of me telling the whole world about her insecurities. : P I guess I'll have to re-type it later..when she's sleeping. : P Gah! I never should've let her take that computer class.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I walked them today and it didn't go very well. : / It was a little cold and windy, and that seems to make Lumi really uncomfortable and distracted and Amala just distracted. I think I really do need to factor in the weather for our walks. Lumi's just not in a good mood if it's chilly (such a delicate flower!), so we should just do settles and playing in the yard until she's less effected by it. Seriously, because now I'm in a crummy mood because of our "failed" walk, and that doesn't help any of us! Two people tried to talk to me after I'd decided we were just going back home, and I feel like I acted stupid with both of them because I was really stressed out and just trying to get back in my house. Oh, well, there'll be better days! : )

On a more positive note, our new routine for calm greetings with visitors is going well! And today Lumi actually stretched out on her side in her crate while I was working. It took months for her to even tolerate being crated while I work, and for a while now she's been curling up in a ball to nap. But I know when she's really relaxed she flops over. So nice to see her learning to chill while crated!! Meanwhile, Amala's a crate-sleeping boss, so I'm sure some of her attitude is rubbing off on Lumi!

Also, we did hang out in the backyard earlier today when it was warm and sunny and the girls played and had a lot of fun. Even while my neighbor was working on his motorcycle directly on the other side of the fence. That would *not* have been Lumi-approved two weeks ago. Today she completely ignored it! : ) So, even though today feels like a failure to me, I have to remember that we're still in a much better place than when we started!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I've sort of fallen off the walking wagon! : / Today was even a beautiful day and I was off, but inside we stayed. I've lost my momentum after that one weird walk, and another less-than-positive interaction with my next door neighbor (the owner of Luke the Lab) which makes me really disinclined to go outside. I keep rereading this thread to try to inspire myself to go back out!! 

However, there's still plenty of things we're able to work on inside, with Amala learning basic obedience and Lumi learning not to bark at visitors. The current method is still proving very effective!! : ) 

Just wanted to check in even though I don't have anything too exciting to report. How are my fellow walkers doing? I need inspiration! Honestly, though, while I feel discouraged by our most recent stressful walk, my main obstacle right now is trying to avoid my neighbor. He makes me really uncomfortable and I'm a big fan of following my gut. But, is my only option really to just stay inside forever? I'm frustrated and I want to get back into that "positive feedback loop"!!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

It sounds as if your neighbour is more of a problem than his lab. Is it possible to make a note of when he is there and when he is out, try just short walks at first then build up again perhaps you can go in a different direction at the start. Please keep it up we have all been so proud of your and Lumi progress! Hugs Sandy and Marula!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Salumk, *yea, it's definitely the human neighbor and not the dog I'm avoiding! I mean, the dog is a danger being so big and out of control, but so long as I can pick my girls up I wouldn't expect him to attack. I've been watching my neighbor's car to see when he's here and when he's gone, but there was a for sale sign on it the other day and I haven't seen it since. Either he keeps being out when I check, or he's sold it! His lawn and driveway are covered in furniture (not exaggerating, it's a really weird situation..), so I'm hoping that means he's moving out! I think we might just have to keep it to hanging out in the lawn again, this way I can always be a few steps from my door. Really, the girls get as much exercise as needed playing fetch and racing around inside, so walking isn't necessary on that front. And there's certainly still room for improvement when we're just in the yard as certain sites and sounds still get them barking. So, it'd still be a learning experience for them! I think I just figured out what we'll do - back to just settling in the yard for now! : )


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Think of us - walking out together across the fields is one of our great pleasures, but poor Sophy is on crate rest, and however hard I try to be upbeat, it is just not quite as much fun for me and Poppy without her. So please, take a walk with both your dogs for us!

Does your neighbour work? Or does he go out in the evenings? That would give you blocks of time when you know he will not be around. Have an exit strategy - an imaginary pan on the stove, or phone call you promised to make at a certain time, or bid to make on eBay - so that if he approaches you are able to cut any conversation short after a polite Good Morning with "Sorry, I have to rush, I need to ..." He may be thoroughly unpleasant, with lousy dog training skills, but he is not important enough in the great scheme of things to make you a prisoner in your own home, cut off from all the nicer neighbours you were beginning to get to know.

eta Just cross posted with yours - I hope he is moving out, and somebody really nice, with a small, friendly, well trained dog moves in!


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I have been following this thread from the beginning and have shared the ups and downs with enthusiasm or trepidation. I too have problems with getting out and about no less the fact that our house is on a hill and I can't walk up or down the hill with the dogs so walking the dogs mean we have to drive somewhere first ie down to the beach. Can you perhaps start taking your girls out in the car and walk them somewhere else in a different neighbourhood. My girls love going in the car. They don't mind if they don't get walks. It just changes their routine. If I go to our small shopping centre, I walk them down the sidewalk. It is good for them to get used to the attention they get. They behave beautifully. I don't let anyone touch them but I am always happy to talk to people about them. It is good for me too. If children show an interest in them I will always allow them to touch the dogs if they want. This keeps my girls in touch with children so that when we go to visit the grandsons they are not skittish.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Well furniture all over his driveway and front yard are a good sign and probably means he is moving very soon. I think you have been given excellent avoidance techniques and even if your neighbor is around there is a good chance he will be too busy with his move to bother you. I think walk outings are a good idea. We have been sticking pretty close to home trimming bushes ect. On the first sunny day we are going to hit the rails to trails path. Lots of bikes, roller skates, kids and dogs so it is a great way for Swizzle to get more socialization as our street is very quiet. The yard is great and there is no harm to sticking to that for a while but don't forgo walks. A toy can get all the exercise they need in the house and yard but they love all the sights and scents they experience on walks. 

I am feeling a little down as my training Swizzle has hit a rough patch. We had our second class outside in agility and he was very distracted. This is stressing me out because I sent in an entry for early July. I keep having visions of Swizzle just flipping me off in the ring. That may well happen as he could shut down as he tends to do when stressed. Well if that happens I console myself with the knowledge that I won't be the first and I won't be the last person this happens to. I also think back to a u tube video someone posted on this forum. This lady's dog would just run around the ring doing whatever it wanted. She would calmly get the dog back and complete the course. This happened over and over. At the end of the video they scrolled through the many titles the pair had won. I have decided that they will be my inspiration and it the worst happens I am going to dig deep, embrace my inner yogi, and try to deal with what happens calmly and with a sense of humor. We all hit bumps in the road. I am sure you will work through yours.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> I also think back to a u tube video someone posted on this forum. This lady's dog would just run around the ring doing whatever it wanted. She would calmly get the dog back and complete the course. This happened over and over. At the end of the video they scrolled through the many titles the pair had won. I have decided that they will be my inspiration and it the worst happens I am going to dig deep, embrace my inner yogi, and try to deal with what happens calmly and with a sense of humor. We all hit bumps in the road. I am sure you will work through yours.


I think this is the video you recall. I admit to watching it at least once a week! 
Teddy the Runaway - YouTube

*PammiPoodle*: You have it in you to overcome the "obstacle" of your neighbor, and anything else put in your path. Don't be dispirited. You are farther along in your journey than you may at times see. It would be so nice if we could pick our neighbors, all of mine would have poodles and love Beatles music.  Try to take the control afforded you; drive somewhere else to walk as suggested, be readily armed with "excuse me, gotta go!" excuses. I'll keep my fingers crossed your neighbor relocates soon, and far, far away! Just don't get down on yourself or give up, you've come so far and you're the parade leader for many others. :creep::dog::dog:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Hi,
Not posted on this thread for a while, but have been following your amazing journeys with interest and awe!

You are all amazing with how you are working on overcoming your fears and your babies' fears and getting out there! Life is full of set-backs and obstacles, but don't let them stop you doing what you are doing. You've made a fantastic start towards your new lives and need to not beat yourselves up over having bad days.

I want to share an inspirational story with you, nothing to do with dogs, but just to show what you can do once you make a decision to change your lives for the better...

As a "giving back" to life, I teach adult literacy on a voluntary basis, one to one (not my "paid" job!). My student this year started in September because he could not spell and due to lack of schooling had no idea of grammar and could not do script writing - it was all in capitals - but in order to get on in his job he had to take some exams... and he was terrified. He is 39 years old. It quickly became obvious that he was not stupid, as he'd always been told, but he was tested and diagnosed as dyslexic. He can read well, but could not translate what he wanted to write onto paper, so we got to work.

My most treasured possession is a Christmas card from him, with a short message to me, in "joined up" writing, painstakingly written just two months after starting to learn script for the first time in his life.

Last month he took not only his work exams but two English papers which (if he has passed and I'm sure he will have done) will give him a basic qualification in English Language. It will be his ONLY qualification. Next year he is thinking about doing the same for mathematics with another tutor.

But the reason I am telling you this is to show what can be done if you want it badly enough. He overcame the biggest hurdle simply by coming to college. It was a HUGE thing for him, as it is for all the students, just reaching out for help and taking that first GIANT step. He can now help his young sons, and his older one helps him! It's a family thing! His success was not down to me, it was his hard work and determination to at least try and he has surpassed everything he set out to do.

You guys are doing the same! You've started on your path to changing your lives and are doing fantastically well!!!! You are amazing!! Yes, you will have set-backs, but don't give up now you've come so far!

You are inspirational, be kind to yourselves and give yourselves a big pat on the back for what you have achieved!!

love
Manxcat
x


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for the encouragement everyone! You guys are so awesome!! : )

*Fjm,* I'm having trouble figuring out his schedule, but I'm trying! I suppose my "out" could always be my dogs! If they bark or show any discomfort I can excuse myself because "Sorry, they're afraid, we have to go back inside now", and if they are welcoming I can excuse myself because "we're practicing calm greetings, this is to exciting for them". Finally, if they calmly stand by my feet, I can tell him "That was wonderful! Better end on a success, time to go back inside!" Hahaha
*
Qarza,* walking around my house is the best idea at the moment to keep me less anxious. But, what I can do is carry my girls a few houses or a block and then set them down. This way if I need to hurry into my house, I can just go right back in without worrying about getting the girls' attention or picking them up. : )

*CT Girl,* I love that video! It's so helpful to have heros to inspire us. : ) Mine is Kiko of Kikopup. She reminds me that it's never "too late" to socialize Lumi and that I don't need to feel rushed to see progress yesterday. We'll get there when we get there. I need to go really slowly because of *my* anxiety! If I try to do too much too fast and see Lumi get nervous or afraid of something, I tend to panic and want to give up. Lumi recovers faster than I do! : P 
*
Chagall's Mom, *thank you for posting the video, and for the vote of confidence! : ) While I am feeling a bit defeated on the walking front, I'm not altogether down about training. Today Lumi didn't bark even once when my last grooming client arrived! Wow!! I am soooo excited at the prospect of eliminating the only daily stressor that I'm not able to protect her from with management. And I know I owe this progress to the confidence I gained after all our success outside. : ) So that certainly hasn't been in vain, even if we're on a bit of a walking hiatus!
*
Manxcat, *thank you for sharing that story! You're right, succeeding at anything really just comes down to how bad you want it. I've thrown in the towel a thousand times, but because I really, really, REALLY want happy, confident, dogs with rich, full lives I keep ending up back in the ring. The biggest lesson I still have yet to learn is to take the set-backs in stride and skip the "quitting" phase. : P Still, we make progress because I'm keeping at it, it just would be quicker and more fun if I didn't feel failure so often, and unnecessarily. : P I do see a trend of more success and less "failure" though. It feels like we pick up momentum the longer I keep my attitude positive. : )


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I want to share a story about neighbours. My male neighbour is a nosey sorry telltale type of person, while his wife is one of the nicest people out and one of my best friends. Not long after we got Poppy I was having trouble with both dogs barking down at our gates which happened to be nearest his bedroom. I tried my best to stop the dogs and it did bother me. But one day Mr Nosey rang me up and in no uncertain terms he complained. I was in tears and the end result was I had to get an anti barking collar immediately or he was going to report us to the council. His wife had no idea of this call. I did get the collar and the girls did stop barking within a week. Then about 6 month later the he got new neighbours on the other side of him with two wee papillons. They spent all day out on a balcony and barked all day non stop. It even annoyed me. After about 6 months more I could not understand why Mr Nosey had not complained. His excuse was that he was moving in 3 months so would put up with it. I visited the people and it was a young Mum and she was unaware that anyone else could hear the dogs. Once I pointed out the everyone could, she started keeping them inside and all was quiet. Yes if only you could pick your neighbours.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

LOL Think my new neighbours are thinking that about us! We're gradually getting Pippin to stop barking at them when they walk out into their gardens - she hears them even if she cannot see them - but I've a feeling they must have thought "OH great... a noisy dog just moved in, bang goes the neighbourhood"!!!

I've just grovelled and apologised... and they can see we're working on her!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My most embarrassing time was when Poppy went through a phase of slipping the few yards across my garden and pooing on my neighbours' porch, right where it would get tracked into the house and over their cream carpets! It happened several times, how I don't know as I would swear she was never out of my sight. Abject apologies, carpet cleaner, wine and flowers soothed things down, and I kept her on a lead outside for weeks until I'd broken the habit. It took even longer to teach her that trying to nip the postman's bum was likely to land both of us in a lot of trouble...

So your two are already by comparison models of probity and polite behaviour, PammiPoodle - you are just adding the final polish to their skills!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

We went in the backyard today! : ) We just chilled out there for about ten minutes. I think it's been a week or more since I've even opened the back door, and the girls were sooooo happy to visit the yard again! They ran in big joyful circles for several minutes. Usually only Lumi does that, and not for quite so long. But today they were both thrilled to get to tear around out there. The fresh air was really nice, too. That's all, just a baby step (or puppy step?) today! : )

*Fjm, *can you bring Sophy on your walks in a carry bag so that she can at least see and smell with you two? Or maybe it would be too exciting or frustrating for her. : /


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Well done!!! Sounds like you all had a fabulous time!

Keep up the good work :cheers2:

Manxcat x


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm going through the same thing. Only going on quick walks right by the house. The last couple of walks that were longer were discouraging. We do more standing off to the side, sitting and getting treats for not barking and going crazy then actually walking if we leave the neighborhood. 

I guess I'm sort of discouraged that it will never get any better, so instead of going out and working on it, we stay inside or just play fetch on a long line in the yard. 

This helps me to think it can get better and set backs are normal. I just need to get my butt in gear and work on it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think Sophy would just get frustrated, Pammi, and fight to get down, which might hurt her back. We are lucky it is just for three weeks - some dogs have injuries that need months and months of crate rest. Trouble is, of course, that she is now feeling better, so it's getting more and more difficult to keep her calm and contained!

Well done for getting out again - onwards and upwards!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Yesterday was Lumi's second birthday!! We went to a friend's house and it was her first time meeting Amala! Amala was wonderfully behaved the entire night. We even watched a movie and she was glad to quietly play with a toy or eat treats the entire time. Still, Lumi was the one that amazed me! We've visited that friend many, many times, and Lumi is always quite enthusiastic and energetic the whole visit. Watching a movie is always a struggle because she just wants to sniff around the house constantly, and I have a "stay in sight" policy when I take my dogs visiting most places. But last night, she showcased her new settling prowess and peacefully lied on the couch with us for hours. Even when faced with a wriggling, mouthing Amala. Lumi actually fell asleep while we were there!! That's amazing for her!! She just looked so happy and content all night and I was totally watching her as much as the movie!! Haha It seems she had a wonderful birthday. : )

Today I took the dogs on an errand with me, but they had to wait in the car. Due to a series of unfortunate events, what should have been a one stop trip turned into driving hither and yon to different locations and the girls were clearly getting a bit stressed by the hustle and bustle, and repeatedly being left in the car. So I took a chance that they might enjoy walking around the last parking lot we were in, just for a break. They did! They were very happy and curious and not concerned in the least by the other cars and people, including a man on the far side of the lot walking his Dobie-Clydesdale cross! We just wandered around for a bit, and when I saw how relaxed they were, I decided to try working with them. There was a big decorative boulder about as tall as them at the entrance to the parking lot. I had them hop up and practice settling and basic obedience positions up there. They might as well have been in our living room, they were so comfortable and attentive! It was really fun showing them off in front of all the passing traffic. There were plenty of squeals and compliments shouted through windows, which the girls didn't even seem to notice. They're not even acknowledging their fan-base now, I think they're getting a little big-headed! : P It was a lot of unexpected fun. I certainly wouldn't have planned to take them to a place like that for a walk, but I just wanted to somehow make the outing more enjoyable for them. Just goes to show that even when things seem to be going wrong, you're just being pointed exactly where you need to be!

Here are some pictures from yesterday. I think this is one of my favorites yet of Lumi! 



And then there was the stand off...



Amala might've let the birthday girl win this game of chicken. Looks like she's finally growing up, too! : )


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

That sound wonderful. I love to take my girls places and I feel so proud when I see the admiring looks. It must give you heaps of confidence. Such beautiful photos too.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

plr said:


> I'm going through the same thing. Only going on quick walks right by the house. The last couple of walks that were longer were discouraging. We do more standing off to the side, sitting and getting treats for not barking and going crazy then actually walking if we leave the neighborhood.
> 
> I guess I'm sort of discouraged that it will never get any better, so instead of going out and working on it, we stay inside or just play fetch on a long line in the yard.
> 
> This helps me to think it can get better and set backs are normal. I just need to get my butt in gear and work on it.


Keep working on it plr! I've been just the same with Pippin's grooming - it's too easy for me to leave it. I've had to discipline myself to do it every day, like it or not, and it is getting easier, though I still have days I could throw in the towel and just take her to a groomer whether she likes it or not. But she'd hate it, then I'd feel guilty. At least this way I can figure that in a few months when she's fine with being groomed all over I can take her to a proper groomer for a full "do" !! And at the end of the day, her hating being groomed is all my fault anyway for not taking charge of it when she was a puppy - I was too scared of hurting her, had no idea how to do it properly so just didn't do it! 

Keep you chin up, and know we are all rooting for you!

Manxcat


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Plr,* I find it's so easy for me to be put off of something after even one or two bad experiences. That goes for anything from walking the dog to eating Thai food! I go out of my way to avoid being upset, the same way as I do for my dogs. If setting them up for success is the best way to build their confidence and teach them, why isn't it the same for us? I think it is! I'm trying my best to keep every experience positive enough for me to want to take them out again. I ended up not leaving the house for a week after that one bad experience! It may seem silly, or that it's a matter of will-power and that I should force myself to walk them even if I don't want to, but why? I wouldn't force them to do something they don't want to. And that's not only because that's cruel, but because I know in the long run, it's not the best way to teach them! I'm training myself as much as them. And if my backyard is a safety zone where I'm almost guaranteed to have a good experience and can build up from, then the backyard it is! We take walks when it feels right, but erring on the side of caution and staying in the backyard is still progress. I'm happy with it! So, I'd say that any walk that *both* you and Remy come home happy from and eager to repeat in the future is a HUGE success!! Even if it's just a walk to the mailbox, or loose leash practice in the backyard! There are no "requirements" for what qualifies as success for you and Remy! : )

*Fjm, *my last dog was old and had limited mobility from the day I brought him home. I didn't teach him a thing because he seemed perfectly content to just lie around. I didn't want to bother or overwhelm him with asking him to heel, sit, stand, and other basics. I now realize I could've taught him to do tons of fun things like cross his paws, wink, speak, nod, shake his head, etc. Maybe Sophy would enjoy learning some new "lying down" tricks to beat the monotony!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I loved hearing or your impromptu training session. I like that you seized the opportunity to turn a stressful series or errands into a positive training session that your two girls clearly enjoyed. I laughed at your description of the Dobie-Clydesdale mix, I have seen a few of those myself! 

What a great idea to do lying down tricks. That Sophie sounds like a clever girl, after all she already taught the cat to fetch rabbits.

I agree, make the walking pleasant for you and your girls. Go when it feels right and enjoy your backyard when it is easier or unpleasant neighbors are around. I have one I avoid like the plague myself.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Very good idea about the lying down games - the problem is that Sophy's idea of a good game is wrestling on the rug, or flinging Mouse around, or running madly in circles outside, and trying to convince her otherwise is a bit like trying to convince a 10-year old that maths puzzles are as much fun as doing wheelies on a bike! I shall persevere, though - we are playing a scaled down version of hunt the treat which she enjoys, and I haven't given up on teaching the dogs to find my car keys (trouble is that to play that game, I first have to find the keys myself!).


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

We've been going in the backyard every day, usually a handful of times and for and hour or two total. The girls are getting really comfortable out there and completely ignoring most every thing they hear. Occasionally a new sound or sight will concern them and they'll let me know. I'll give them some treats and pets to ensure them that it's okay, and they're back to sniffing/playing/lounging! These interruptions are steadily becoming fewer and farther between. : ) The other day my neighbors, who are behind a wooden fence, were working on their boat which was pretty noisy business. It was dad, mom, two toddlers, and their dog. Plenty of noises coming through the fence, and the girls didn't even care about most of it! At one point he must've dropped something really big (sounded like a gunshot!), and the girls started barking. They were really howling! The kind of barking that usually sends me into red alert and all I can think is "Get inside, get inside!" and start to panic. But, I was lying on the ground and we had been in the middle of being really calm and I wanted to see how quickly, if at all, they could recover from such a scare without me calling it quits and rushing us inside. I just took out some treats, and waited for them to come back from barking at the fence. What seems like forever amidst my anxiety was really probably about 5 to 10 seconds of barking before they were like "Where's Mom?" and came back over to me. I gave them treats and they were already back to a workable emotional level, even though they still made a few woofs over the next minute or so. It was cool because that was a moment where I previously would've just gone inside, but instead we worked through it and it went great! : )

Yesterday my other neighbor had a party in his back yard. There is a wire fence on that side, so I didn't want to be outside at the time (my dogs might be able to adapt to the company, but I'm not!). I left my windows open so the dogs could hear all the noise. They didn't acknowledge the sounds at all. I remember last summer I could never open my windows because Lumi would bark constantly and be on edge if she could hear anything outside! And yesterday Lumi was sleeping in her crate directly beneath the open window!! Talk about changes!

Lastly, Lumi barely barks anymore when my clients arrive! We're still using a management type of situation where she is in her crate covered in a blanket when our visitors come in, while I drop treats in for her. After a few moments, I remove the blanket and continue to treat, and when she looks comfortable, I open her crate door and she comes out when she's ready. And that's usually right away! She's so friendly, I still don't understand why this pattern developed of barking like mad for the first minute and then turning on the charm, but I'm glad she's learning to skip that step and go straight to making friends. : ) It's been 2-3 weeks that we've been using this method and at first she would still bark and even refuse the food at times. She needed several minutes to seem relaxed enough to remove the blanket, and sometimes she would then get scared and start barking again and I'd cover her back up and give her a little more time. Now she's so comfortable I'm starting to think it's time to start skipping the covered phase altogether! I do the same process with Amala, just because if it's solving a barking problem in Lumi, it can only help prevent one in Amala! My clients joke, though, that they're like birds in their little covered cages. : P Especially Amala with all her "plumage" and little shaved "beak" sticking out! Haha

I look forward to telling you guys about a "real" walk soon! : P But, for now, our progress at home is definitely building Lumi's confidence all around (and mine!), so that we'll be better able to handle whatever "real" walks might throw at us! Here are some new pics. : )

Amala loves her maple tree seeds! I warn her that one might take root in her tummy, but she likes to live her life on the edge! 



Further evidence here; this is her fourth circle around Lumi just trying to antagonize her into a chase. Well, she woke the giant! Figuratively, of course..



Amala may be questioning some of her choices right about now..



Lumi's a tail biter, and she's closing in!



And it's Lumi for the win!



Exhausted from her conquest, Lumi was too tired to eat the last treat I gave her, and fell asleep with it on her mouth!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

PammiPoodle said:


> Thank you so much, everyone!! It's so nice to have a support system that totally gets it. : ) If not the anxiety, necessarily, you all still understand how much my dogs matter to me and how exciting it is to be able to take them for a walk and see them enjoying themselves!
> 
> *Lou, *I also worry about loose dogs. When I had only Lumi, I felt reasonably safe know that I could just scoop her up and still have an arm free to shield her or fend off an attack. In some ways I worry more for my small dogs, because so many dogs could end her with just a bite or a shake. But, on the other hand, I can lift her up and throw her over a fence or something, anything, because she's little. When I walked my Yellow Lab, I knew if he got into trouble we would be in it together, no way I could hide or scoop him up. However, now that I have two dogs, I am a bit concerned about how I could protect them both. I've got my eye on a backpack style dog carrier that should be large enough to hold them both in a pinch. I'm only waiting because I need to save up the money for it. I figure that will be comfortable and easy to just make a regular part of my walking get-up and serve as a good emergency back-up system. For now, I prefer to walk the dogs along a nearby road that runs along an airport. Not a lot of houses there, and a lot of wide open space to prevent surprise dogs (or lions, tigers or bears!). Maybe you could protect Lou by getting her a big spiked vest and collar. Anyone who tries to bite her is going to get "bit" right back! : P Honestly, I'd rather take the girls out of town and go for a hike or check out parks, but for now it's easier to learn close to home, so we can always get right back to our "safe space" if any of us get stressed. Lumi can be a bit reactive, too. It's not just me! : P Although, I'm pretty sure I taught it to her!
> 
> My girls are small enough to get their exercise indoors, and living in a crowded city, it just isn't safe for them to be on the ground outside - even the parks are jam packed, so my girls go out in their stroller - and what an ice breaker that is - sometimes I tell DH, that I am taking the girls out on "Smile Patrol" to watch the smiles break out on people's faces as we pass!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> Well furniture all over his driveway and front yard are a good sign and probably means he is moving very soon. I think you have been given excellent avoidance techniques and even if your neighbor is around there is a good chance he will be too busy with his move to bother you. I think walk outings are a good idea. We have been sticking pretty close to home trimming bushes ect. On the first sunny day we are going to hit the rails to trails path. Lots of bikes, roller skates, kids and dogs so it is a great way for Swizzle to get more socialization as our street is very quiet. The yard is great and there is no harm to sticking to that for a while but don't forgo walks. A toy can get all the exercise they need in the house and yard but they love all the sights and scents they experience on walks.
> 
> I am feeling a little down as my training Swizzle has hit a rough patch. We had our second class outside in agility and he was very distracted. This is stressing me out because I sent in an entry for early July. I keep having visions of Swizzle just flipping me off in the ring. That may well happen as he could shut down as he tends to do when stressed. Well if that happens I console myself with the knowledge that I won't be the first and I won't be the last person this happens to. I also think back to a u tube video someone posted on this forum. This lady's dog would just run around the ring doing whatever it wanted. She would calmly get the dog back and complete the course. This happened over and over. At the end of the video they scrolled through the many titles the pair had won. I have decided that they will be my inspiration and it the worst happens I am going to dig deep, embrace my inner yogi, and try to deal with what happens calmly and with a sense of humor. We all hit bumps in the road. I am sure you will work through yours.


I've never done it myself, but it sure seems like people take agility too seriously sometimes - so what if your dog acts a fool - as long as you and your dog have fun together, that truly is all that matters.
That being said, I do have to admit that back when my heart dog Taylee and I used to go to the doggie gym, and win all of their contests, and the time that she came in first out of hundreds of dogs in doggie IQ testing made me proud (but secretly I always felt like we were cheating, since she was a black poodle


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I have read this whole thread and have joined in at times. I have a problem I a am sharing with you and I am sure it is common. I suffer from acute depression and I have trouble getting out of the house. Having the dogs is an important part of my therapy. DH has to go away often on business and without my girls I would be terrible. Sometimes I am good and you will hear lots from me, other times not so good and I go quiet. Taking the dogs for walks is a big problem because we live on a cliff above a beach and I can't walk up and down the hill because of wonky knees, so to walk the dogs we drive down to the beach and walk the length and back. It's the act of getting out of the house and into the car and going out that is the problem. Once we get down to the beach it is lovely and lots of people walking their dogs all happy to stop and talk say hello. Our town is a semi retiree town and most people are either retired or young families. Most dogs are small or family dogs like golden labs. An aggressive dog is extremely rare. In the summer the dogs are only allowed off leash early morning and late night, but in winter as is now, they are allowed off leash, under control all the time. My girls have a ball, especially Bridget who never stops running. We have a lovely walkway and don't need to actually walk in the sand and water if we don't want the dogs wet and sandy. Bridget inevitably manages an excuse to chase seagull and get wet and sandy. I think this happens when she has worked up a heat and wants to cool off. 
I have rambled. The main thing I wanted to share was my problem, and how my dog are my saviours. Also that it is a big thing for me to get out especially on my own. When DH is home, he makes sure I get out.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

*PammiPoodle:* It sounds like you are making great progress. I loved the pics of Lumi chasing Amalia and catching her in the end. That's what she gets for poking at her older sister. As my Mom used to tell me, "don't complain, you asked for it" when I used to egg on my older brothers and then I'd get hurt. 

I've had a better week this past week with Remy. I'm not sure how much progress we are making, but I've chilled out about it and we'll just take it one step at a time. Again, your posts have giving me so much info and so much hope that Remy and I will overcome his reactiveness -- thanks again. 

*Qarza:* I know it is tough dealing with depression. Thank heaven for your special little pups that help you through it. I've really enjoyed reading about your journeys to find Bridget and Poppy and all the adventures you've had with them. 

---------------------------

I'm going to gush for a minute -- but I think the PF is great. In addition to all the information about every aspect of raising a poodle, there are also so many inspirational stories here that can lift you up on a sad day, or show you that others have gone through similar trials and come out ok.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Those are great pictures and I love the text! Thanks for postin.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

We went for a walk today! A *very* short one, but still a walk! We had a gap in the rain and in the time it took me to harness them it started up again, so we just stepped out for a quick sniff and some treats. We've been continuing to get lots of outside time in the backyard, though. The wildlife is even growing accustomed to us and the girls chased their first bunny a few days ago! : P Birds and rabbits are starting to wander into the yard while we're outside, so now I have even more opportunity for training and expanding their horizons right in our own backyard, literally. : ) I've also started "training" myself! I've been keeping a notepad handy, and any time my anxiety gets triggered I mark it in the notepad and keep a tally. At the end of the day I can redeem my "points" for special food that I don't normally eat. Right now I have Oreos and cake available, but I have to earn them by pushing myself a bit. I certainly don't like being upset, but it is becoming very fun and rewarding to put my little mark in the book whenever I get worried. I'm counter-conditioning myself!! It's been two days now, and I'm pretty sure this new "game" is why I wanted to try a walk on a rainy day like today. I thought "What's the worst that can happen, my dogs bark at something and we run back inside and each get a cookie? I'll take that chance!" : P Incidentally, they did not bark at anything but I was triggered several times. I now realize I'm more reactive than them! And, yes, I enjoyed a slice of cake tonight for facing my fears. : )
*
Tiny Poodles*, I had never thought of the stroller as an option to keep my girls safe on walks. I love it! Gee, now I want one! Sometimes when we walk the ground looks so dirty and I've even seen broken glass and had to carry them a bit. A stroller must be nice so you don't have to worry. : )

*Qarza*, thank you for sharing that. : ) I think I can relate. I've never been diagnosed as depressed, but I think that's just because I don't go to therapy! I also sometimes withdraw from everything, sometimes for days on end. I end up hiding in my bed and the absolute most I can manage to do is give the dogs potty breaks and food. I don't even eat. They are my best friends. I have humans who are equally important to me, but *no one* knows me/loves me/is there for me like my dogs. They're pretty much the biggest and best thing I have going on in my life, and I am soooo fortunate to have them!! I do think it will be beneficial for me to get out more, and they're the only way that's going to happen. I also would not be getting out at all (not even the backyard!) if it weren't for them.

*Plr*, how have things been going? : )


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think counter conditioning yourself is a brilliant idea! It just shows how much we can learn from our dogs - you are even very sensibly applying the 3Ds of Distraction, Duration and Distance to your training - starting in the low stress area you know best, and building up "training" in more "distracting" environments very gradually. Recognising your own reactions must have given you an amazing insight into how an anxious dog must feel, when hauled out on a lead and punished for reacting to all the overwhelming stuff out there - it would be really interesting if you wrote about it.

But meanwhile I have a huge smile on my face at the thought of you and your girls all rewarded with cookies for calm behaviour!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

PammiPoodle: Things are going ok, the rain has put a hamper on getting out. I've started updating my thread in the training section on progress with Remy -- http://www.poodleforum.com/23-general-training-obedience/40498-question-reactive-puppy-3.html. Felt like I was horning in too much on your thread. I'm still looking for your updates for advice, guidance and support though.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

We played outside last night in the twilight, which tends to be a spooky setting for them, *and* while the fireworks were going off in several nearby parks. They didn't bark at any of them!! Wow!! I wasn't even expecting that. They had both been groomed and were going bananas in the house, so I thought they'd just run around the yard for a few moments and let off some steam, then notice the fireworks and get scared and we'd come back in. Nope! They didn't care at all! They played fetch and ran around and wrestled and didn't seem to give a hoot about the explosions going on just a few blocks away from us. We could even see them from the yard, *and* they had those screamer kind that shriek all the way up. I was shocked. There were nights last year that I had all my radios on full volume around the house to hide the noise from Lumi, and still any boom or vibration that got through to her set her barking. Gee, maybe by next year I can actually take them somewhere to watch the fireworks! I love fireworks!! : )

We have also been taking walks. : ) Not every day since my last post, but I think two or three days. I decided I'm going to continue walking one while carrying the other for now, and not even worry about getting them both on the ground. They both walk wonderfully when it's their "turn". I'm going to give them more time to practice and really master walking at my side before I add the criteria of a second dog. I've just decided to take that pressure off myself so our walks can be less effort and more fun! : ) Also, I've noticed that most of my focus now is on leash manners and paying attention to me and my cues, as opposed to constant counter conditioning and relieving their fears. Yeah!! I'm sure certain days will be more spooky than others, but the past few have been mostly relaxed sniffing and exploring with occasional fear of something strange. My girls are getting so confident!! : )

And, wow, this counter-conditioning project with myself has been sooooo interesting!! It absolutely encourages me to work at the edge of my comfort zone, which is great in itself. It's a bit early to say if it's actually changing my emotional response to things, as it's only been a few days now. Also, the only "records" I'm keeping are the pages with my tally marks and the dates they were made. So, I can't go back and read what triggered me, but I'm hoping over time I can watch the number of daily triggers go down. That would be my tangible proof that it's working. However, on a subjective and personal level, my experience is that it's working! I feel so much braver about facing things that could potentially, or even definitely, upset me. It really turns everything into a win-win situation. For example getting the mail can be a bit nerve wracking for me. Will Lumi bark if I leave her inside? Will she bark if I take her out with me? Will one of my neighbors see me and try to strike up conversation? As a result I tend not to get my mail and my clients often bring it in for me when they see my box overflowing. : P But now I can go outside and if nothing negative happens and I don't get anxious, I've got my mail and a huge victory! (For those of you who aren't familiar with anxiety, we don't like feeling it and we love to be free from it - that is definitely a reward in itself.) However, if Lumi barks and my neighbor waves and I get a little freaked out, I get points towards a special treat for myself. It really gives me motivation to at least try something. There have even been times that I've come inside after a bad experience and thought "That's it, I give up. I never want to feel that again, no more walking!" But, I still mark down my points (hey, I already earned them!) and then only a few minutes later I'm thinking "I guess we can try again later.." Haha The way I see it, we all give ourselves rewards after a tough day or week, in the form of dinner out or a candy bar or a bubble bath. (My reward of choice is usually food, I'm *highly* food motivated!!) But this way instead of one big reward not specifically tied to any one moment of stress (much like a dog getting one bowl of kibble a day), I'm getting one tiny bit of that reward at each precise moment I'm stressed (like doling out individual kibbles throughout the day for good behavior). It makes unpleasant moments easier to swallow because I immediately know that I'm going to get an equally positive moment in exchange later. : ) It's like the ultimate form of optimism!! : P

*Plr*, you're more than welcome to share Remy's progress here anytime! I love reading how you're doing. Thank you for the link, too! Now I have back story on you two! : )


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

PP: It's sounds like you are making alot of progress and having fun at the same time. I think thats the whole point, it seems like we get so wrapped up in the what-ifs that we forget to have fun. 

Remy shocked me yesterday. I was expecting a lot of upset with the fireworks going off, but other than a couple of episodes of barking it was a total non-event for us. And when he started barking he would come to me when called and then quiet down by sitting on my lap. It was totally amazing.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Man, you guys are sooooo inspirational!! You are doing so well, both PammiePoodle and plr! 

And Qarza, sharing your story really struck a chord with me. I've also suffered from serious depression for many years, and tend to be a very retiring person in my social (or lack of!) life. I could quite easily never leave the house but have always had to work and I've always been fine at work, but at home? No way. Pippin has made a huge difference to me from this point of view. Ideally I would like to walk her where there are no other people, I don't have to interact with anyone or worry about other dogs. However, she is SUCH a sociable little thing, just adores meeting people so I had to make myself speak to strangers when she was a pup. We've lived in this small town for 5 years, most of that a mere stones throw from the main shopping area and I probably knew 2 or 3 people to speak to... Now that is in the dozens, all thanks to our little girl. Now our walks are considered a bit of a failure if we don't stop for a chat with someone! But it's hard sometimes and I often have to make myself go out. 

Darn it, but don't these dogs just change your life??? 

So let's hear it for poodles!!! Yay!!! And poodle owners who face their fears/anxieties/problems to make life good for their babies!! Yay!!!

Okay, I've done with the cheerleading now! :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2::grouphug:

Keep up the good work, folks, and keep the posts coming!

Manxcat
x


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Today we didn't walk but we spent a lot of time in the back yard. I pretty much have been treating the backyard like my living room lately. I just take my laptop and a snack and some treats and toys for the girls, and we'll just sit out there for hours. My goal is to have them (and me) as comfortable as possible in the outdoors/our neighborhood and only then go for walkies. It makes sense to me since some days when I hook up the leashes they look a little unsure like "Do we have to go out there?", but on the days that they're just lounging in the sun and sniffing about, they naturally want to stroll down the street and explore. So we just go where the mood takes us any given day. Today would've been a great day for a walk, they were sooooo calm outside. But it was way too hot and I was worried tat the road would be too hot for their paws, so we just stayed in our yard. It was a very good day, though. A few storms rolled by, but not over us, so Amala got to hear lots of thunder that had no effect on her outdoor fun (thunder is new for her!). She jumped and ran between my feet at some of the really loud ones, but bounced back instantly when I tossed treats on the ground. Really, she did fine and overall didn't care about it. Lumi doesn't care about thunder either. It's so funny how dogs have specific things that worry them, and sometimes they seem less threatening (to us) than the things they're not afraid of! Lumi doesn't notice giant thunder claps, or the jumbo jets that take off so nearby that they rattle our dishes, but if that kid bounces a basketball five houses down, she's all over it!! : P Gotta love dog logic! 

*Plr*, I love that you had such a nice surprise with Remy! It feels so nice to just hang out with our dogs when they're not scared, and so be able to enjoy the goings-on! : ) So many of my friends and family tell me "She's just being a dog!" like I shouldn't worry/care about her barking. But I just can't enjoy an outing while my dog is scared or uncomfortable. It is so freeing to have them be calm and happy when something exciting or fun for us is going on!! : )

*Manxcat*, I actually love talking with people about my dogs, but only when the dogs are happy and relaxed. If they start barking or are avoiding the person, I don't want anything to do with the person either! And before I had a dog, I also wanted nothing to do with people if I was out! : P My dogs make me want to socialize. My life would be pretty empty without their influence.

Pictures from today! Most outings start like this, "Who wants a treat?!"



Then "Thanks, Mom, can we have another?"



"Seriously, another treat? We can wait. We have aaaaaaallllllllll day."



Eventually, they head off to start their own adventures.



Amala rolled around to get that horrible shampoo smell off!



With her scent successfully masked, the huntress was able to ambush her sister.



Lumi found a nice shady spot to lie down, but didn't consider enough space for her head.



She stayed there a little while to make it seem intentional, but she had this look on her face when she got up and realized I'd seen her faux pas.



Amala may be among the happiest beings alive. She's nearly always overjoyed!



And I think Lumi's just happy that she remembered she had a head this time!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Love to see your sweet girls chill in' . Silly Lumi, her sleeping spot is too cute! They both look like they had a ball.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Isn't it FUN to have two poodles.?....I love, love, love their summer coats and shaved down ears...such a kool look...wish we three could have bounced around with you in the backyard...they look very, VERY happy!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Love the pictures, they look like they are set for the hot days to come. I just had Remy's ears shaved, he looks so different. But he was so happy when he came home and just zoomed everywhere. I agree its too hot to walk, we are going out when the side yard is in shade for playtime rather than going on any long walks.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

So, I think today was the most exiting day of Lumi's life. Most of our day was perfectly normal, but for about 60 seconds she was more alive than she's ever been - she chased a rabbit!! She's rushed at some bunnies and birds before, but never gotten very close and usually just watches them boogie away. But she managed to get within about 3-4 feet of this bunny and stayed *right* on it's tail they ran along the perimeter of the yard until the bunny found a way under the fence. And then it just stopped right on the other side, and Lumi almost went under to continue the chase! I was SO scared! I called her name and she turned to me immediately and took a few steps, then like a force she couldn't even control she just turned back and started nosing around the opening under the fence. I called her name again, and the same thing happened. She was almost looking at me like "I can't help it, Mom, I don't know what's happening...must..get..rabbit!" I don't even know if she could fit through that gap, but I didn't want to find out! It was the best I could do to just keep talking and asking for eye contact as I made my way over (opposite end of the yard from me). I tried not to run as I didn't want to add to the excitement and imply that this is, in fact, a time for chasing! I also didn't use her recall as I felt positive that it wouldn't work! Once I got within about five feet she came right over to me but like a magnet that section of the fence just pulled her right back. Once I was by her side I wasn't scared, and thought it was actually funny and cool how excited she was about that one spot. Sniffing, pawing, looking through the fence like the bunny was just going to magically reappear (it only stopped there for few seconds then ran off our of sight). I called her away a few times because I don't really want that to be her new favorite spot to sniff and explore because of that gap. She'd come away and eat her treats, and then go right back there. So, I realized that I'd probably have better results working *with* her interests, than against them. I decided to do some training with her and release her to explore that spot as a reward. Worked like a charm! She was more than eager to sit and down and recall for the opportunity to go explore again, and I noticed that she began gravitating backwards down the path of the chase when I released her. She actually lost interest in the area the rabbit was last seen as I repeatedly released her to it, and eventually she was more interested in working with me or doing her usual sniffing and hanging out than "reliving the chase". I think that is the only area that the bunnies come in and out, so if I patch it up we may not have bunnies at all anymore. Which would be nice because Lumi and Amala like to eat bunny poop. ; p

That was our backyard adventure for today! We've been doing the same old thing all this time, hanging in the backyard. I can't wait until I have more exciting things to report, like an actual walk! We are really enjoying our outside time though, as is. : ) And walks will expand our "happiness horizon"! I've been using the privacy of the backyard to tackle my own anxieties. When Lumi barks I have a very emotional reaction, even if it doesn't show. My heart races, and I usually hold my breath and just generally feel panicked. I've been practicing calming myself before I even address her or offer her treats. Just taking a few breaths and stabilizing myself. In the backyard I know they're not frightening someone or a dog who's walking by, and I also know that no one can even see us! So I'm sort of making myself take the time I need to relax even if Lumi is actively barking. I've noticed that deep breathing while calmly petting Lumi sometimes ends the barking in the same amount of time as our usual method with treats. I'm not intentionally excluding treats, I'm just focusing on centering myself, and sometimes I have to shut out thoughts of treats and training and counter conditioning and just breathe. I have stopped my own counter-conditioning project simply because I found myself losing interest in earning my points. I actually started bouncing back from things that upset me much more quickly and just didn't feel like marking down the points I was earning, I didn't feel like a needed encouragement or reward most of the time. It definitely helped! In just a week or two, I'm now always eager to take the girls outside, and I can really quickly shake off any unpleasant experiences with barking or even unpleasant encounters with neighbors. I will go back to it if I notice back-sliding. But, the process was *very* eye-opening as to just how tense I am! I couldn't believe just how many times I'd be rattled in a single minute outside! I don't show it on the outside, so I'm not flinching and jumping and obviously freaking Lumi out, but we all know dogs can smell and sense our emotions without visual cues. Now that I see just how big the problem is, I'm trying a lot harder to eliminate *my* reactivity and anxiety than I was before! I kind of thought "Once Lumi's okay, I'll focus more on me." Now I think Lumi may be about as calm as she can get living with someone as anxious as I am! : P Maybe I need to get myself feeling better before she can make more progress. Until then, the girls are definitely making the most of their backyard adventures!!

*Plr*, I love Remy's shaved ears!! I feel like shaved ears are Lumi's best look, it suits her better than long. It makes her look spritely, and now Remy does, too!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think your insight into how your emotions affect Lumi - and your improving ability to bounce back - are very, very impressive! We all know there are many benefits in dog ownership, but I think you and your little pack are exploring new and fascinating areas.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

We walked yesterday - technically! We were in the front yard for a change, since my hedges are due for a tune-up, and one of my neighbors who I had not yet met walked from two houses down to say hello to us. The girls started barking and she asked if it was okay to come closer and I said "No, they're too scared" and ran in the house with them. Hahaha I wasn't sure if she was coming to talk or just walking past my house so I figured I'd just get out of the way so she could walk by in peace. After I went back out in a few minutes she was washing her car and waved at us and started to say that she wanted to come say hi if she could. At the same moment a neighbor across the street walked out of her front door with her Schnauzer, and I knew that was way too much for Lumi and Amala paired with someone shouting at us. I just ducked inside until the Schnauzer walked by and as I went I heard the first neighbor shouting "No, it's okay! I won't come over!", as if she thought just the mere mention of walking over was why I was going inside. (Not too far from reality, I guess!) When I went back out I wanted to show her that I'm not *that* crazy, and neither are my dogs! So I walked them to her, thinking they'd be more comfortable and that way I could approach and retreat if they needed. But, they didn't need that at all. The moment we were clearly "on the move" Lumi spotted the woman and nearly dragged me to her! Both the dogs gave her a very happy greeting and we chatted and I explained that Lumi hasn't had a lot of experience outside and Amala's just a puppy. She was very nice, and Lumi and Amala got to see some digging machines and a big trench in her yard from some water main work being done. It was like the Grand Canyon for Toy Poodles! And that was our "walk". : P

We spent a few hours in the front yard to work on the hedge, and after not really doing that for several weeks, it was a pleasure to see how calm and relaxed they were! Definitely an improvement even though we've only been going in the back yard. Lumi was comfortable without her crate, although I did give them blankets just as a "suggestion" to lie down and relax. Lumi prefers the blanket when we're on the concrete, but in the grass she's perfectly happy to lie down. Amala decided the next door neighbor's hostas are the devil and I spent some time teaching her that they're safe to walk past to get into our front yard. Hard convincing a 6 month old (I know, can you believe it?!) who thinks they know everything, but she got it! And aside from barking at the nearby Schnauzer and the neighbor who was making a beeline for us, they were very happy and quiet. : ) Something really amazing that's happened is that I usually don't get "freaked out" when Lumi barks anymore! That panicky, short of breathe, oh-no-Lumi's-upset worrying is mostly gone. I startle at the first bark (naturally!), but I just take a deep breathe and pull out some treats or squat down to her level and when she turns her attention to me I'm all calmness and treats and pets and she just settles down so quickly now. When I first started "putting my oxygen mask on first" she would sometimes be barking for several minutes at a noise in the backyard while I tried to relax myself in the midst of all the barking. Now it pretty much always just takes one breathe and I'm ready to focus entirely on calming her, and not myself. If I can help it, I don't call her to me or try to redirect her until I'm calm. I hope I don't speak too soon, but I think this is going to open the door to much more progress and quickly! She did sooo well those first few weeks of "outside time" and then seemed to almost plateau and just progress much more slowly from there. I think maybe she was only able to get as comfortable as I was, and now we'll go the rest of the way together. : ) I love my dogs!! Kikopup says "Dogs are the best teachers." Yup, they are!!

These pictures are from a few days ago. They couldn't see the street from behind the hedge here, but they could hear construction machines two houses down! Clanking chains, men shouting, screeching gears, and they handled it with only an occasional woof. No big baying sessions or much concern at all. : ) Lumi relaxed while Amala had her way with some clippings.



I think she's trying to teach them a lesson for growing out of line!



Lumi asked for a tummy rub,



but ended up with a face-full of puppy!







It was too hot to play for very long. My girls are *both* getting so grown up!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Fjm*, thank you! : ) That's so nice of you to say! It's been really interesting to see the effect my mood has on Lumi, and also what little effect it has on Amala! Amala is happy-go-lucky and, I think, hasn't learned that she needs to prioritize my emotions. I hope she never does! As far as she's concerned, the only thing my bad mood means to her is possibly less interaction or crate/nap time. Lumi, however, had a hard time with me when she was a puppy. I was really emotional (maybe even depressed?), I had a temper, I was high strung, and basically unpredictable and scary when I was in a bad mood. Which was *way* more often than she ever should've experienced! So now she's very sensitive to anything "off" with me. I try sooo hard to act perfectly calm when I'm upset now, and I think I do a really good job! Amala doesn't seem to notice! But I'm pretty sure dogs can sense an elevated heart rate, obviously hear and see a change in our breathing pattern or if we're holding our breathe, and they can smell our stress hormones. I just can't fake those things!! : P So, if a dog is trying to find the signs like Lumi is, they're right there to see. Now that I *actually am* calm when she starts barking, she seems able to focus on the treats/petting/play, and allow herself to relax, too. : )


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

We have a walk to report! : ) Just a quickie today up and down the block. We stayed in sight of the house since I hadn't locked up. I notice when I take the dogs out to see off a client or take out the garbage, they're quite relaxed and calm and seem perfectly comfortable to stroll down the road with me. However, when I notice that and decide it's a good time for walk we go back in to grab a poop bag and the house keys and when we come back out, the dogs are suddenly jittery. Apparently we need less formal walks and more spontaneous ones. I *finally* got myself one of those poop bag dispensers to tuck in my treat pouch (which I wear all day), so now I'll always have bags handy. Now I may just need to make a habit of always locking behind me when we step out so that we're always free to go where the spirit takes us! : )

We also went shopping at Lowes a few days ago, and since the girls were so relaxed and happy just sniffing around and getting attention we continued to walk around for about an hour! That same day we also went to the drug store and the pet store so they had a very fun day!

We haven't been going in the backyard anymore, though. My neighbor is literally crazy and off his meds, so my heebie-jeebies have been perfectly warranted. He's been arrested several times for stealing and other offenses on our street, and he's been banging on my doors and windows trying to get me to let him in (which WILL NOT happen!) and going through my mail. All the furniture in his yard was not due to a moving sale like I'd hoped, and it was finally cleaned up by the town because of complaints being filed. He no longer has a car, probably because he's not paying his bills since he's not working, and the whole neighborhood is just hoping he loses his house for the same reason and gets out of here! He's my next door neighbor, so I no longer feel comfortable being in the backyard and so close to him. I worry he might either try to come into the yard or put something in the yard that could hurt my dogs! Walks actually seem safer because I'm on the street and in front of all my neighbors, as opposed to being behind my house and out of sight in the back. This whole situation is actually pretty ironic because I've been such a shut-in for so many years and when I finally started joining the community - bam! - crazy person next door! In trying to find the good in every situation, the best I can figure here is that this barrier to going outside is having a reverse psychology effect on me because I just wish I could go outside now! When he finally gets evicted or committed, I may just do cartwheels out my front door!! : P I may sound very mean to be hoping for this, but he's a scary and dangerous person and I want him out of my life and out of my town! Also, to those who remember his Lab named Luke, he ran away and my neighbor never found him. I hope that's because someone else took him in and he's a happy and well treated pet now. : ) He'd gotten loose several times (my neighbor often just leaves his house doors open), so maybe Luke kept visiting the same people and at one point they realized between the prong collar and the free-roaming he wasn't very loved, so they just kept him for themselves! Here's hoping, Luke!

Well, that was a lot of drama, I didn't think I'd type all that. I guess I just needed to vent! This guy's really cramping my training style! To end on a positive, though, Lumi and Amala and I had a sleep-over with my brother's girlfriend and her two little girls, around 2 and 4 years old. Amala was a dream playing and cuddling with them and even falling asleep on their laps. Lumi loved all the playing and some cuddling, but when she got sleepy she needed to hide on my lap or in my arms to feel safe that no one would squish her. : P Amala looks like she's right on track to being a therapy dog when she grows up. : ) That was my original goal for Lumi. She may still be a therapy dog some day, but even so, it looks like Amala will beat her to it!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I completely understand the anxiety thing. Ryker, unfortunately, is a barker. So anytime we go anywhere, he barks his fool head off! I've been working really hard at it, and he's made great progress. Because of all the animals and strangers packed in a small room, however, he still gets barky at the vet's office. One time, I apologized to the vet tech for my "barky little dog" and she said: "My little dogs aren't barky - but I trained them right." I was SO embarrassed that I wanted to hide! Now I get a anxious before taking Ryker to the vet's. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I completely understand the anxiety thing. Ryker, unfortunately, is a barker. So anytime we go anywhere, he barks his fool head off! I've been working really hard at it, and he's made great progress. Because of all the animals and strangers packed in a small room, however, he still gets barky at the vet's office. One time, I apologized to the vet tech for my "barky little dog" and she said: "My little dogs aren't barky - but I trained them right." I was SO embarrassed that I wanted to hide! Now I get a anxious before taking Ryker to the vet's.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have one yapper and one quiet one (previously 2 quiet ones), so it's pretty obvious that I am not doing anything "wrong" - in fact my Vet's receptionist sympathized with me saying "It's almost always like that - one quiet one, and one noisy one"
That was really wrong and overly judgmental of her to say that - just because she has been lucky so far, does not mean that her luck won't run out - Teaka was my 6th poodle, but my first yapper!
Fingers crossed that Cash will be your quiet one, and will show her that it is not anything that you are doing wrong!
And by the way, Teaka my yapper was the youngest of 3, so she sure did not learn it from her sisters!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This thread is a great discussion of how our frame of mind influences our dogs' behaviors. As PammiPoodle has discussed for herself with Lumi and Amala we set ourselves up for our own outcomes. 

This is not to say that Ryker or any other dog barking at the vet is totally on the handler since it is an environment laden with cues we probably have no clue of (scents from other animals that are confusing because of the others having illness or stress, other species etc.), but it is a reminder that we can go to the vet prepared to moderate the situation. If your dog is anxious about the car because the only places they ever go are the vet or the groomer, then put the dog in the car and drive to anyplace you might like to take a walk to show them that the vet is not the only person at the other end of a car ride. If it is the waiting room at the vet that provokes anxiety then ask the front desk folks if they would mind you just coming to the waiting room when there aren't many appointments scheduled. You can sit and give special treats for attention to you. If the dog is relaxed enough to do simple obedience behaviors then do that. Go back a few times so that your dog learns that the waiting room is no big deal. Hopefully that can translate to a better more relaxed visit with the vet.

Before I started doing most of Lily's grooming myself I would often take Peeves when I picked her up just to have him relaxed walking in. This way if I decided to have him bathed or have a groom he wouldn't be concerned. When we take the dogs to the vet we take incentive treats and do attention work while we wait. Both dogs actually wag their tails while we are at the vet now.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have taken mine to the vets on social visits since they were puppies. We use the scales, have a chat and play with the staff if they are not too busy, treats all round, and then go for a walk. It has really helped to minimise anxiety, even when less pleasant things like vaccinations or uncomfortable examinations have been required.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

We've also done social visits. Ryker is absolutely fine in the car - we take plenty of fun trips in the car. And he's had social visits, so he loves going to the groomer's. Ryker isn't reactive because he dislikes the vet - he's reactive because he's not a fan of a lot of big dogs in such a small space. Which, again, he was socialized around since a puppy. He just barks at big dogs. But with training, we've made such an improvement. Now he only barks if one comes in (and stops that quickly) and if one invades his personal space (which I can't blame him for since I don't like owners with big dogs who allow them to just trod over to toy breeds without asking). I don't let him bark then since it might escalate, but I do ask the owner to manage their dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh yes, I know those owners well - they are often the same ones that say "Leave it alone, Tyson, you've had your breakfast, hur, hur, hur!" and expect you to be amused...


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

PammiPoodle, if your neighbor is messing with your mail report it to the postmaster and the police. It is a federal offense to tamper with someone else's mail. How unpleasant. I hope he gets evicted soon.

Caniche, what an incredibly rude thing for the vet tech to say. I can understand a helpful hint but a comment like that is designed to hurt. 

FJM I hate those stupid comments too. Having a toy dog seems to make some people's tact disappear


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy news to report this time, three walks in one week! Real, nice walks! Between 30 and 40 minutes, leaving from my house and just sort of going where we're lead. I'm not trying to have them walk in any particular position and they just kind of zig-zag all around me as we go. : P I'm sure they look "out of control" to anyone watching, but I'm just letting them have fun and feel safe. I do ask for them to go into a heel position occasionally and then release them. But I think it's easier for them to process and make peace with everything they're seeing and hearing if they have the freedom to shift their focus, pace, and position. It seems that way so far, at least. We have no planned route and whenever we see something that startles them we go the other way. If we find ourselves trapped between two scary things I just scoop them up and carry them to safety. Sometimes we stop and just hand out treats and practice some cues. I don't really care if people are seeing us go back and forth on the same block ten times because I'm gradually getting the girls close to or past something. I've stopped looking at our outings as walks which require any specific behavior from any of us, but more of just an experience outside of the house. We're out to experience the outside world and if we encounter obstacles or a scary situation, we avoid it or turn it into a game. We're not really walking, we're just playing on the move! : )

*Caniche*, I'm sorry the vet tech said that, and now you have to experience more stress before going there! Since you've already made a lot of progress with his barking, I bet he'll only get better with the waiting room! : )

*CT Girl*, one of my neighbors told me he went through my mail several days after it happened and I haven't had any proof that he's done it since. If I see it with my own eyes I will definitely call the cops! Fortunately, I haven't seen him on my property in a while. Maybe he's given up trying to get my attention. : ) I am actually scared of him and have been avoiding going outside so he won't be able to approach me. But I'm feeling brave now. I leave through my front door so I'm not out of sight from my neighbors like the backyard. My dogs certainly make enough noise if anyone approaches us, and I don't care how rude it seems if I say "Go away, I don't want to talk to you!" And if he doesn't listen I'll scream and kick him in the shins! Haha I'm not playing anymore, I want to go outside and he's not going to stop me! Except after dark, I still don't even crack the door after dark! : P And yes, I also hope that he relocates, and that my new neighbor has a SPoo for me to groom. : )


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Good for you *PammiPoodle*!! :highfive2:You and the girls have _really_ launched into the outside world and it sounds like you're doing _GREAT!!_ This is the summer of your liberation, and their outdoor education, it's quite a sensation! So happy to read this update!!
:elephant::elephant::elephant::elephant:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love "playing on the move" - that describes a fun dog walk exactly! And I love that you are beginning to feel that being where your nice neighbours can watch over you is a Good Thing, rather than an anxiety, and that you can concentrate on what is right for you and the girls without worrying about what other people think- anyone with sense and kindness will understand completely anyway, and the opinions of those without sense or kindness are worth very little! 

We all have our paws and fingers crossed for a really lovely new neighbour for you before the end of the year...


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

We had an incredible walk today!! Today I wanted to go to a nearby park to time the walk to see if my mom who was coming to visit could manage it. So we had a planned destination, but I still stopped and reversed our direction any time someone got tense. With all the back and forth it took us a half an hour to get there. But, we made sooo much progress in that half an hour!! We rested at the park for about 10 minutes then headed back. We got home in under fifteen minutes, with relaxed dogs trotting on a loose leash, mostly right at my side and not because of any cue. Wow!! I felt like a before and after in a dog training show! I mean, wow! When my mom arrived we went for a walk and the dogs were so good. It was so nice to go for a relaxed walk with my mom and my dogs. I'm just so happy this is finally coming together! Tomorrow is my birthday and a bunch of us are going to Panera, dogs included. It will be Amala's first time at a cafe and Lumi's second or third. I can't wait to see how they do! : ) I think they may be practicing already, this is what they're doing right now...



*Chagall's Mom*, I always love your posts! Thank you! : ) And I'm soooo glad Chagall is okay after his recent encounter. And not even an emotional reaction on your follow-up visit. That is the best you can hope for in an incident like that! 

*Fjm*, I don't know if I'm feeling so confident because I'm seeing results, or if I'm seeing results because I'm feeling so confident! : P It's hard to say which came first. But, yea, I'm not really worried about what people are thinking if they're watching. It's working for us so we're happy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is a wonderful photo!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PammiPoodle said:


> ...is my birthday and a bunch of us are going to Panera, dogs included. It will be Amala's first time at a cafe and Lumi's second or third. I can't wait to see how they do! : )!



:birthday: *to you PammiPoodle! You've given yourself the best year round present ever by taking your two little darlings out to walk regularly! I'm so delighted you're having such a happy time of it!! Chagall and I wish you many more fun outings ahead. We're** sending you a virtual birthday cake to help you celebrate. Enjoy your birthday lunch today!! *


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Pammipoodle, have a happy birthday. It doesn't matter which came first, your success or your confidence, what matters is that they are both there. I am also glad your weird neighbor seems to be less of a problem these days.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

PP - Have a very Happy Birthday!!! The progress you have made since this post was started is such an inspiration to me. 

Remy and I are taking a daily morning walks - we are going about 2 miles through our little town. There is lots of traffic, including big trucks and motorcycles -- both hot buttons for Remy. Today - Remy walked loose leash almost all the way. It was particularly impressive because he was walking on a loose from the get go. YAY!! And he isn't reacting to the trucks or motorcycles. He was ignoring even the 4 or 5 18-wheelers that went by.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

My birthday was great, everyone, thank you for all the birthday wishes!! : ) Lumi and Amala were very good at Panera, and of course, people were taking pictures of them! Haha, even on my birthday it's all about them! : P

We just got in from another great walk. Lately I've been carrying them a few houses down and then setting them down to take our walk, since some of the most conditioned triggers are, naturally, right outside our front door. So today I decided we'd just work on beginning a relaxed walk - starting in the living room! We did several takes of going out and coming right back in, since sometimes the girls like to announce themselves to the world the moment they step out. : P We ended up taking a full 30 minute "walk" and not going more than two houses away. We just pinged back and forth from whatever made the girls a little unsure. It's like constantly being open to a change in direction, and always reevaluating to find the path of least resistance, then taking it! Even if it's behind us, or as far as going right back through the front door. I feel really good about the flow of things and the experience for all three of us. The girls are genuinely having fun since what I'm doing is "changing the subject" the instant they start to feel unsure. And because they're so clearly happy and agreeable throughout the process, I feel like any onlookers would only have a positive response, rather than any negative or critical judgement. Things are going so well now. I really feel like I'm actually training my dogs, you know, like a dog trainer!! 

*Plr*, I'm so glad you and Remy are having success, too!! And that's quite a lot of distance for a little Toy, good for him! I think walking is a great way to promote good health for dogs and people, so I'm happy you guys have such a healthy regimen! : )


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Yay! Love that it is coming together for you Lumi and Amala! A belated Happy Birthday and glad the Birthday outing went well! 
Sandy and Marula


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

PP: Remy is an oversized toy -- 10.5 to 11 inches tall. We are only going 2 miles because of time -- not because he has had enough. He can definitely go longer than I can. Longest walk so far is 6 miles. It didn't faze him at all. When I decided to get a toy poodle, I wanted an oversized one so that he would be able to go on long walks with me. He definitely has a ton of energy and all this walking has been great for me. Down 30 lbs so far. 

I've only seen him stop for a rest when he goes to the dog park. We have gone twice with LauraRose and Lula and they run and run and run, and then collapse at our feet for water and rest. I've been hesitant about going to a dog park but it has worked out great for us - with Lula showing him the ropes. He comes and sits between my feet when he wants to stop the action. Yesterday there were a couple of larger small dogs that were growling, barking and wrestling each other. Remy came and stayed by my feet until they were gone. 

I think we are starting to make progress on him growling and lunging at people when he is on leash. He didn't do it at all today and we walked by 7 or 8 people on our walk. YAY!! Progress is great, isn't it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

plr that is great news about your progress with concern over other dogs and people. I am glad that you and LauraRose and Lula have been able to continue to spend time together.

I haven't walked my dogs too much this summer partly because July was insanely hot and partly because my knee was still in recovery mode. Yesterday I had my mother's dog Wolfie (mini poodle, just turned one) over for the afternoon. It was a beautiful day and we went out in the yard for a while. Lily and Peeves played really hard together and I think Wolfie found it sort of overwhelming so I decided to take them all for a walk so he could feel included. It was the first time I have taken the three of them by myself. We had a great walk. Wolfie had to keep a good gait to keep up, while Lily and Peeves had to pay attention to not forging ahead. We all worked on sitting politely at stops and other neighborhood manners (like not having to spend ten minutes at every tree and light pole!). It was a great success.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

We weren't out during the hot days in July -- but this month hasn't been that bad. We have a routine set where we get up and walk around 8 am, then I go to a Pilates class.

We have an agreement that he gets to smell everything on the way out and then he walks loose leash by my side on the way home. He has learned to wait before we cross streets, etc. And now that I'm leaving the house without him 5-6 times a week in the mornings - he has gotten much better at not getting upset when I leave. The past week he isn't even running downstairs when he hears me come home. He greets me at the top of the stairs. 
He will be 11 months old next week -- I guess my little guy is growing up. 

Retirement and Remy have been great for me -- I'm a lot more active now than I was when I was working. Seemed like all I did before retirement was work or sleep.


----------



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

Congratulations on managing your anxiety. Anxiety can be crippling. You were very brave. 
So glad you had a great walk with your babies!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Just took another wonderful walk. : ) We walk most every day now, but I don't always have time to post. This time we started at the front door again, and did a few takes to set the right tone for the walk, then away we went. We walked a full block, plus we extended our walk partway down a few other streets we passed just to keep the girls on their toes and not make the route too predictable. They never now just which way we're going to go! It was so nice, they got a lot of fun sniffing and treats, and only about 3 or 4 woofs the whole time!! They're very relaxed and comfortable and I'm so happy to have walking buddies now! : ) I'm sure they're happy to know the outside world isn't such a scary place to be. This is just so great! Thank you everyone for all the support and encouragement from the start. It had a huge impact on our progress!! There were so many walks that could've been our final attempts if it weren't for coming back to this thread to read your stories and advice, and even the fear that if I "quit" others reading along might be discourage and give up also. Couldn't have that on my conscience! : P Thank you all so much!!

*Plr*, my little ones also sit between my feet for a break, sometimes from each other! : P Lumi will happily walk until her feet fall off, but her knee issues cause her to start limping after a while so I have to stop her or carry her. Amala seems built to move, but I think it's the puppy in her that doesn't tolerate exhaustion so she gets silly and starts leash- or pants-biting when her timer runs out. I think as she gets older she'll be up for more. Of course, she shouldn't do too much now, as a youngster, so I love that she lets us all know that she feels she's done enough! : )


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

It's been a great summer . . . thanks for sharing your adventures with us. I know it has helped me. :flowers:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

plr said:


> Retirement and Remy have been great for me -- I'm a lot more active now than I was when I was working. Seemed like all I did before retirement was work or sleep.


Absolutely agree! I walk more in a day than I used to in a week, and wake every morning filled with anticipation for the fun to come. I find being retired a bit like being a child during the school holidays, but you get to choose what to eat at every meal, and have your own eBay account! Of course, grazed knees have given way to creaky joints, and household bills have to be paid ahead of fun stuff, but it is still near perfection.

I'm glad everyone is having such a good summer - still got lovely crisp Autumn days to come, then let's hope for not too many unwalkable days of snow and slush before Spring comes round again!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It's just wonderful what progress you've made. I'm so glad you're able to enjoy your walks so much more.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Another nice walk today. : ) Only about 20 minutes since it started to rain, but the dogs seem happy with it as they're curled right up napping now! I let them walk from the start, and we went in and out a few times, and back and forth in front of my house. That's the hardest area for them, and little by little they're starting to be relaxed out there like they are on other streets. I'm having so much fun outside with them and I even hope that people might be watching since the girls are so happy and good and I feel so proud of them! I'm pretty much letting them walk any way they want, as long as it's not in fear. When they get a tense body posture, or vocalize, I just cue a turn around and we go the other way. They let whatever it was go instantly and focus on the new direction. Then we turn back and approach again, and make it past most obstacles this way. Somethings are a bit too much, so I will either not go that way or pick them up and carry them past if needed. They're much more comfortable in my arms and that lets them get past lots of things with little to no fear. We practice heel position when they're feeling comfortable, and now I notice them falling in line without a cue whenever they're truly relaxed. It's so fun to walk with them now!! Haha, hope my posts aren't getting repetitive, but I just want everyone to know that we've actually accomplished a lot, and anyone reading can, too! Also, we still have a long way to go. My walks now are very training oriented, and I look forward to future walks in which I can focus on the scenery as much as my pups! : P We still need to master greeting others while on the leash, and eventually being out and about during busy Saturday afternoons with a lot of activity in yards, and walking in all sorts of other environments. : ) So much to look forward to!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PammiPoodle said:


> So much to look forward to!!


 :amen: So WONDERFUL to hear you feeling this way! You have taken a whole lot of us along on your journey, it is absolutely _fantastic _to see how it's unfolded! I told you at the beginning you never walk alone, you have many cyber poodle pals by your side. I think we may need to set a rendezvous place to meet up! (And maybe arrange a group buy for sneakers.)


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Curiosity*

Okay Chagall :cheers2:;

Please count me in for a group buy on those wonderful Poodle Sneakers. I love them!
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

You have painted a lovely word picture Chagall's Mom. I can just see poodles and their people walking down PammiPoodle's street all wearing those fantastic sneakers. I think we have been with you on walks PammiPoodles. I must say that you have inspired me to venture out more with Swizzle. A week ago I walked three miles on the rails to trails path in Southington. It was a lovely day and lots of people and dogs walked by or wizzed by on bicycles and there were even two skateboarders all of which Swizzle took in stride. Swizzle was also a gentlemen when a couple of kids wanted to pet the pretty poodle. I owe a lot of it to you. Often when you mention a piece of training you are focusing on will make me realize that us something Swizzle and I need to work on too.

HerdingStdPoodle, count me in on that group buy. I am ridiculously obsessed with those sneakers. My husband has informed me however that if I actually do purchase and wear them in public Swizzle and I will be walking without him. I think they would be perfect for an agility trial though, don't you?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If we could have an east coast version of poodle day in Carmel we could all wear those sneakers, Central Park perhaps! But yes, CT Girl they would be just the thing for an agility trial.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> If we could have an east coast version of poodle day in Carmel we could all wear those sneakers, Central Park perhaps! But yes, CT Girl they would be just the thing for an agility trial.


Would my girls be allowed to ride in their stroller? Tangee is too old to walk far and Teaka is too reactive...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

But of course, as long as you wear your poodle sneakers!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I love walking with my dogs!! : ) We did a lot of walking on my street today and eventually progressed halfway around the block and then doubled back. We spent about 45 minutes on the move and they are tuckered! I'm not covering much ground lately but we're really working out the kinks on our street. How I dream of the day when I just open my front door and the dogs happily sniff down the street at my side, without a care about what the neighbors are doing! And it would be so great if we could all walk together, you know, in person! : )

*Plr*, it *has* been a great summer! I definitely think of you and Remy when I post, and it helps to motivate me to have something good to report!! I think we're all in a "positive feedback loop" with each other! : )

*CT Girl*, so glad you've been having extra fun with Swizzle and that I could have had something to do with that! My girls aren't meeting many people on their walks yet, it's a bit overwhelming for them. I think we'll work our way up to Swizzle-level soon, though! : )


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Meeting a lot of people would be overwhelming for Swizzle too but he is getting pretty good about walking by them. Actually meeting them is going OK but could use improvement as he is shy or too pushy. We are aiming for a happy medium.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

We've still been walking and we've just been practicing, practicing, practicing calm walking right out of our front door. They're doing so good! Once they get in the groove they walk loose-leashed, noses to the ground, and very slowly and relaxed. I love it!! I've been practicing staying in a good mood in spite of any less-than-ideal circumstances I may find myself in. Sometimes when it's too hard to convince myself to cheer up simply by thinking "things will get better" or appreciating what I already have to be grateful for, I find I can get happy again by sort of imagining how nice it would feel *if* things get better. That way no pessimist thoughts can ruin that bubble by saying "That will never happen.", because I'm just thinking, "Well, *if* it happened it'd still be nice!" : ) I phrase these thoughts with "Wouldn't it be nice if....fill in the desired situation." Turns out that's the beginning of a Beach Boys song, and today while overcoming a little frustration at getting my dogs down the driveway, this song just came out! Now you can all sing your pups out of their reactive moments! :dance2:

:musical-note:Wouldn't it be nice if we were braver? Then we wouldn't have to bark so much!
And wouldn't it be nice to stroll together in the world without our hackles up?
You know it's gonna make it that much better when we can go outside and waaaaalllk forever!
Wouldn't it be nice!:musical-note:

I actually sang that out loud in the driveway with my dogs. It's official, I don't care what my neighbors think!!:bird:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the new lyrics, I might sing along and add a few.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I may be addicted to walking my dogs! :ahhhhh: It is now the highlight of my day and I plan my day around how much time we can spend "walking the beat". Today I walked them on my friend's street since I was there to feed her cats while she's out of town. We walked for about five or ten minutes and it went perfectly! Then we took our usual "long" walk at home (as in we walk for a long time, but it's mostly training so we cover a short distance). They did so good and we weren't really held up at the door this time trying to get calm behavior, but the speed bumps came mostly while we made our way around the hedge that blocks their view of the street. Their comfort zone is definitely growing!! After our walk we did default settles in different parts of the driveway while I stood. Even Lumi laid her little self down on the concrete, though at first she thought a half-down would be good enough and just left her rump in the air for nearly a minute. : P They did me so proud today! And I'm starting to get them comfortable with being at/outside the front door when my neighbors are out and about, too. I know it'll be soon now that they can actually walk up to people, and start seeing their walks as opportunities to meet new friends! I took a video of us "warming up" outside the door the other day. I don't know how soon I'll have it edited and uploaded, but I'll definitely share it here when I do!! : ) Oh and I didn't even have to sing today. : P


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PammiPoodle said:


> They did me so proud today! .... Oh and I didn't even have to sing today. : P


Your posts make my heart sing!!:sing: Following this thread has been one of the best experiences of my PF tenure. Happy Labor Day week end, your 'labor of love' has certainly paid off!! :kiss:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Pammipoodle, I wish all of the dogs who live in my neighborhood who I never see other than occasionally barking at us from the front door had owners who could read your thread. If they got their dogs out on leashes I am sure the dogs and the people would all be a lot happier. You have reminded me how nice it is to walk with Lily and Peeves. As far as walking for a long time without going very far, I am sure you will find that morphing itself very soon into long time *and* distance covered.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have been thinking exactly the same way as CM - this has been one of the best, happiest, most positive threads ever! It is so cheering to know that through your determination to make life as happy as possible for your dogs you have inadvertently made your own life happier and more relaxed - a wonderful example of a virtuous circle!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

The dogs and I spent yesterday at our friend's farm. Lots to see and sniff! They are still sleeping from the excitement! Haha We did our usual walking before we left yesterday, too, and they did great. We can now usually walk right through the front door and all the way past the hedge that blocks their view of the neighborhood without stopping or backtracking. When I took them to the car to drive to the farm, they walked the whole way through the door and to the car on a loose leash and without a bark. I'm really seeing results!! Here's the video I took a few days ago. This is the hedge that we can now usually just walk right past. Of course, it depends on whether or not neighbors are out and what sort of things they're doing and noises they're making. When people are out, we work where we can, usually in the front door. But now to be able to relax in the doorway while they can hear people talking only yards away is progress! Little by little it's coming together. : )

*Chagall's Mom* and *Fjm*, I'm so glad you're enjoying the thread so much!! That makes me very happy. : ) I'm looking forward to sharing more as the girls continue to expand their horizons!

*Lily cd re*, I know what you mean. More than half of the houses on my street have dogs, many have two or more, and I mine are the only dogs who go for walks! I do see other dogs out walking, but they're strangers from other parts of the neighborhood. There are many people I know and speak to who don't walk their dogs, and several even tell me they can't because the dogs need training. Maybe when Lumi and Amala are really good at it (as in, I don't have to turn and walk them away from my neighbors when they come outside, haha!), they'll ask me to help them. That would feel really good if I could get some other dogs out and walking, too!

Anyway, all of the pictures I've shared have been of my dogs doing all sorts of things, but none of them walking since I can't hold the camera and work with them. So here's some proof, after all these months, that I actually HAVE walked my dogs!!! Hahaha


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*PammiPoodle*: Reading about your progress is great, but actually_ seeing _it is really terrific! The girls are so focused on you, and you are so very good about reassuring them and building their confidence! I give the video a huge thumbs up, :thumb:and _you _a standing ovation!! :congrats:


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks for the video, that was great. I'll try some of your tips and see how they work with Remy. My big problem right now is how he reacts when there is a person on the sidewalk. We are generally walking when no one else is out (8:30-ish am). But when we run into someone, Remy barks and lunges at the person.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

We did a little walking today between the rain. It got chilly so Lumi wore her sweater. : ) We practiced settling in the driveway again, but lying on the wet ground was an absolute, no-further-discussion, not-for-all-the-apple-rings-in-the-world, big, fat "NO!" from Lumi. It's okay. She got rewards for just standing nicely instead of seeking higher ground. That means climbing on me! Haha

*Chagall's Mom, *thank you so much!! :humble: Lumi and Amala are the the ones getting cheers from me! They are so tuned in and just want to engage at any moment if they're not too concerned about something "scary". You know, like a garbage can. : P 

*Plr*, it would be great if you and Remy find something useful in the video! : ) I keep the girls pretty close to home so that usually if someone is out I can get them back down the driveway and into a safe zone before they're compelled to react. If I'm "trapped", though, I usually pick them up since it helps them feel safer and just carry them past. But now I also watch for times when people are out, and leash them up so we can practice being at or just outside the front door while they can hear and see the people. Eventually I figure they'll be able to start walks even when people are outside. : ) Maybe you can also work with Remy when people are walking past your home by just opening a window so he can hear them? And of course, while giving him treats! : ) A few weeks ago Lumi would howl and go off if she could hear someone through the storm door (it's glass, not screen), but I used this same method by calling her away down the hallway to get further from the noises and gradually closing the distance like I do in the video. Now I can have the storm door open and Lumi can sit in the threshold and listen to people talking in the street without barking. : ) Well, she still thinks *some* people are a little too loud! :argh:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I think your neighbors could already learn lots from you. I hope they watch what you are doing with Lumi and Amala from their windows and doorways. Your techniques remind me a lot of how I taught Lily and Peeves to be polite loose leash walkers. I still make them sit politely periodically during our walks. I also don't insist on a particular position other than that they can't be out to the end of the leash and the leash has to be loose. Especially for Lily, she does so much formal heeling in our obedience training and trials I don't quite have the heart to insist on it from her when we are just strolling the neighborhood. If it is just us girls though I often catch her setting herself at heel. I tell her "free dog" to let her know she doesn't have to stay there, but often that is where she insists on being.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

PP: Thanks - That's giving me ideas of what to try. This evening when we went out for a quick potty break, there were a bunch of kids running in their back yard one street over. Remy peed and then he heard the kids and started barking, so we went right back inside. We can work on watching kids walk by on the way to the bus stop now that school has started again. 

Generally on walks, I have been picking him up. But there have been a couple of people that wanted to meet him. I thought it would be a good idea, but he growled and snapped at them. It happened twice on a walk yesterday. The second time I put him down, got him to sit and got the person to give him a couple of treats, getting him to sit for the treat. 

As always, we are a work in progress. Two steps forward, one step back.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

plr I would suggest only picking Remy up if you think the situation is dangerous for him. Otherwise you risk him thinking you are picking him up to give him a cuddle as a reward for good behavior, and I know you are picking him up for the opposite reason. Make sure you evaluate why you pick him up and what that attention (being held) is telling him. An analogy would be giving lots of pets and comforting talk to a dog who was having an anxiety reaction to thunder. You are telling the dog it is good to be afraid of thunder because it means you will get lots of love.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Plr*, I'm excited about school being back in session, too! I'll be able to better predict when there will be kids and kid noises going on, both so that I can avoid them at times *and* use them as a planned distraction! : ) What I've been doing with my dogs now, though, is that we generally "walk" for 30-45 minutes, and we only cover as much ground as the conditions of the day allow us. For example, that day I recorded the video there was almost always at least one neighborhood dog barking. That is not usually a constant and I kept having to bring the girls back to the house to work with them. We spent nearly that entire walk in our driveway! However, we worked with the conditions that the environment gave us, and my girls now have a greater tolerance for barking dogs in the distance. If it were the dog next door barking, though, we probably wouldn't have gotten past the front door! : P So, I don't think you have to only plan around the kids that walk by your house. You can work with Remy on any sight, sound, or smell that gets his attention. : )


*Lily cd re* and *Plr*, I'm of the belief that a dog's fear can be reinforced by giving positive attention. The article and videos below explain it best, I think, but I'll try to put it in my own words, too. If a dog feels fear and then receives a pleasant response from his environment, such as treats, praise, and petting, he will become less likely over time to feel fear and more likely to feel a positive emotion in anticipation of the "goodies". Anything that makes a dog feel better decreases fear. We can't reinforce a negative emotional state by bringing a dog into a positive one. We *can* reinforce the dog's behaviors by soothing them, since relief from fear is a big reinforcer! So if we wait until our dogs jump on our leg or balk on the leash before we give them attention, then that behavior may become "trained". But the emotional response is not. We just need to be mindful of the behaviors we're responding to with our attention. : ) 

You Can’t Reinforce Fear; Dogs and Thunderstorms TheOtherEndoftheLeash

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOhpr3NO3TY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ8ugSSTNmM


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I disagree that you can reinforce fear. This is an old myth that has been shown to be untrue by modern behavioral science.

I have always comforted my dogs calmly when they were afraid of thunder or fireworks...anything that caused them to be nervous or afraid. My holding them, picking them up or speaking calmly and reassuringly to them only made them feel more comfortable and less stressed. I recommend looking at the links below.

You Can’t Reinforce Fear; Dogs and Thunderstorms TheOtherEndoftheLeash


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh woops. Pammipoodle. I'm sorry. I just threw those links up there so fast, I didn't stop to see what yours were before going back to look at them. And they're the same! lol. :ahhhhh:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Poodlebeguiled*, no worries! I was actually glad to see them as it reassured me that other people think those are good resources. I feel proud of my choices now! : )


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

I think what I'm going to do -- when we encounter a person coming towards us and Remy starts pulling. I'm going to pick him up so he is on opposite side of person walking towards us. If the person wants to meet Remy, then Remy goes down and I'll get them to ask him to sit and give him a treat. Does this sound like a good plan?


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Plr*, would you be able to walk the other way so that Remy isn't forced into a situation that he's not prepared for? If he won't stop and willingly give you his attention without being picked up, then he may be over his head and it's probably not a good time to add a greeting from a stranger. If you can't turn around, then you can always walk past while carrying him, giving as much distance as you can (hopefully other side of the road from the person), and feed him treats as you do so. He'll learn to focus on you since you've removed most any other option by holding him, and he'll feel as safe as he possibly can in the situation. When I've had to do that with mine, I also turn my body if they're trying to focus on the scary thing, so that they can't focus on it. But still, I do everything I can to keep my dogs in a relaxed and responsive state, even if it means changing my route when faced with an obstacle. We work as close to it as we can to build our skills, but once our rate of success begins to decline we move away from it. Or if "trapped" that is when I will pick them up just to get past without totally overwhelming them. Since they are already so tense, though, I do not offer for people to pet or meet them. We just walk right by until a safe distance is reached then I set them down again and give them a little party to release the tension, then move forward. Carrying them through a scary situation is really just an emergency method, the best thing for them is learning to calmly approach at their own pace. It doesn't seem fair to me to carry them forward into a situation that they don't want to experience in the first place, and then set them down in the thick of it! : P We're supposed to be building trust!


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

My gsd is scared of men with that designer , shadow type beard! I have tried socialising her with them but she sort has meltdown and barking etc. nothing else phases her they can have any other kind of beard and she takes no notice. It can get embarrasing as a family member has this type of beard!
Pammi I really think you have done a wonderful job !
Once had border collie who was scared of thunder only way we could calm her was put Mama cat in with her!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

We just got some great practice with being outside while other people are out! The house directly in across from me, and each house to the right and left of it, seemed to be taking turns having one or two people come out and do something in their yard or driveway. It was perfect timing/distance/activity level for Lumi and Amala! I just let them settle at various distances from the people. Lumi stayed on her feet most of the time, but she still watched calmly, so that's settled enough for now! Amala was just plopping down everywhere we went and watching me like "What's the big deal? Why did we stop?" Sometimes Amala acts just as tense as Lumi, but I think she's just in a fear stage, since it can be rather unpredictable and change day to day. I'm so happy with their progress today! Normally people within earshot require us to duck behind the hedge and just work on the sounds alone. Today they were able to watch the activity about 95% of the time, needing only occasional retreats when the people did something especially loud or erratic. One of my neighbors was breaking sticks and raking in his yard and over the course of about 5 minutes we were able to get all the way to the end of the driveway while still calmly observing. That was almost half the distance between us! We would have kept getting closer but my neighbor went inside. Let's hope he wasn't avoiding us. I'm know how intimidating Lumi and Amala can be. : P Haha I was also glad that today I was able to smile and wave at my neighbors since I wasn't forced to turn and run the dogs out of sight. I just prayed that they wouldn't shout hello, as that might've pushed the dogs over the edge. And they didn't. They may all be learning how to avoid making my dogs bark because the moment it happens I bolt! Hahaha This past week or two I've really committed to my dogs over my neighbors, and just won't approach or allow them to approach until the dogs are 100% ready. I'm eager to get there, though, so that I can chat with my neighbors! That will be an awesome day when I can walk right up to say hello with calm dogs and a calm me!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Two very relaxed Poodles again today! And last night after I posted, I took the girls out again and Lumi was so chilled in her settle on the driveway that she had her head right down on the ground. : ) Today we again mostly did settling because my immediate next door neighbor was outside so we didn't have much room to roam. The whole family, even the dog, was waiting for the school bus to drop off. I think I'll make that our new routine, if I'm not in an appointment, we'll wait for the bus with them. For now in our own yard and occasionally doorway (the girls did need to retreat at certain points), and over time closer and closer until we're all waiting together. : ) Well, for as long as we can until it's too cold! I'm a Winter girl, all the way, and this may be the first year in my life that the change of temperature is bittersweet. I just love taking my puppies out!! When it's too cold we'll just have to work on being in the car and walking/settling in stores and other people's homes. Plus, we can play with coats and shoes! Lumi loves her sweaters and coats, but I don't think they cut it without shoes, which she doesn't love. Amala hasn't worn any clothes before. There's something to learn for every season, I guess!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Where I'm walking now is a main street with a lot of traffic. Remy is ok with people walking on the other side of the street. He will stop and look, but generally doesn't bark. He'll sit for me to watch the people walk by. Generally, he reacts to people walking towards us on the sidewalk, when I can get off the sidewalk by going up a driveway or onto the grass then we are generally ok, but when I can't - I pick him up. 

Today on our walk, we were followed by someone for about two to three blocks. He was around 1/2 block behind us. Remy looked back 3-4 times in the beginning, but then just walked on a loose leash. I assumed he was walking to the WAWA and I had Remy do a couple of downs when we passed the turn off into WAWA's parking lot. But suddenly he was there passing us and Remy got excited. When he settled down, I had him do a couple more downs and then we continued on to home. I'm not sure where the guy ended up going, but we didn't see him again.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

*Plr*, it sounds like you're doing the best thing with Remy. Some of the places I walk are like that, too. I think what you're doing is perfect! And I don't blame him one bit about being a little excited after being followed for a little while. I personally get on edge when someone's behind me like that! Even if I'm just walking into the grocery store and someone is close behind me I'll usually stop and pretend to tie my shoe or something just to let them past! : P


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

These past couple days have been busy. My brother got married a few states away and I brought the girls. I had a friend keep them in the car during the ceremony so that they didn't do anything..er..disruptive. : P But they came to mingle afterwords and were perfect guests! It was an outdoor event and they found their share of crumbs in the grass. : ) They did wonderfully on the road, too. We stopped at lots of rest areas which can be hard, being brand new locations loaded with strangers. While they weren't quite "at home" in all the new places, they were amazingly responsive at all times! Just one kissy noise or calling their names and they would both turn right around and trot in another direction with me. They even did lots of default settling when I just stood in any one place for a few moments. I am so proud of that!

I'm starting to be more "visible" to my neighbors now. Today we spent over a half an hour outside in the front yard and driveway while my neighbors were outside the entire time!! My next door neighbor was waiting for her daughter's school bus with her big dog on a leash. Lumi and Amala were settled at my feet watching them. Yay! My neighbor even shouted "They're doing so good!" without even eliciting them to stand up. I was able to reply in agreement and my dogs stayed still and quiet. Another neighbor waved and shouted hello which also went over well with the pups. So glad I can now exchange a word or two, even if still from a distance. : ) Lumi and Amala watched calmly from our driveway while my across-the-street neighbor mowed her lawn. Another neighbor had a service man visit with who took several trips to his van bringing various tools back and forth. One man was doing some pretty noisy landscaping in his front yard, and within view. Several of the people shouted to each other and walked from yard to yard chatting. People out for a walk on our street prompted barking from dogs in several houses. Basically it was a busy afternoon on our street and Lumi and Amala relaxed in the midst of it all. It was such a great accomplishment!! 

And, on top of all of this good news, my "scary" neighbor has moved!! It's an unfortunate situation for him as he's truly not stable, and was removed from the home and placed in the rescue mission. His home hadn't had utilities for several weeks and is in foreclosure. He won't be coming back. While I do hope he gets turned around, I am soo glad to have my own space and freedom back! I keep noticing things I do when I'm outside to constantly watch for him or have an "escape" planned to get back in the house or otherwise respond if I see him, and then I realize I don't have to do that anymore!! It'll take a little adjusting. : ) I think the dogs are already there, though! : P


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Yay!!! So happy to hear the "scary" neighbor is gone. It certainly has been a great summer for you, Lumi and Amala.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am thrilled your unpleasant neighbor is gone. I hope he finds the help he needs but I sure it is such a relief! I bet Lumi and Amale are picking up your not feeling stressed anymore.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Good outings today and yesterday! There has been one particular dog in the house caddy-corner to us who has a very upsetting bark as far as Lumi's concerned. When he starts up, even inside his house, we usually have to go all the way back inside and work on counter-conditioning in our living room with the front door open. He's a loud one! Today he was very persistent due to a pretty persistent stream of walkers and bikers passing his yard. At first we did have to go all the way inside, but after a few minutes Lumi was lying at my feet with her head on the pavement all the way at the end of our driveway while he sang us the song of his people. Go Lumi!! Also, Amala seems to have had a sudden and major decrease in barking, thank goodness. I think she was in a fear stage which must now be on it's way out. : ) That, or it's just been too hot to bark! : P How are my fellow walkers doing?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like good news all round - happy, well behaved dogs; happy, well behaved neighbours; and the scary one is getting the help he needs! I'm wishing hard for someone really pleasant and easy going to move in!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Long time, no update! We had a death in the family and the dogs and I spent a week out of state to help take care of everything. Lumi and Amala behaved very well considering the circumstances. New place, new housemates, and a constant stream of visitors coming and going. They barked at every knock on the door, but in their usual fashion, forgave every "intruder" within a few seconds and got right to petting and playing. My mom kept telling me they were "just perfect" and that they were very therapeutic for everyone. I do hope that the playing and cuddling was a comfort for people. I think Lumi and Amala had a good time, too, but boy were they exhausted after a week! It was a four hour drive home, and they were both asleep before I pulled out of the driveway and didn't wake up until I pulled back into mine! 

Today's the first day we've taken a walk since we returned. I though they might be alittle bit "rusty" and extra barky. Nope, the trifles of our street seem to be less exciting to them now that they've seen a bit more of the world! : P We were just out walking right past the house with the barky dog that we had previously only managed to settle across the street from. Today they walked right past his front porch while he barked away, and they didn't even twitch their ears to the sound. A pair of teenagers walked by on the opposite side of the street, and a man was making lots of noise with a box of tools doing some work on a car. These aren't major things, but they were walking calmly while all this was going on around them. That's a level up for them from settling near a distraction, which is what we've mostly been doing. They seem happy to be back on their street again. : )


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Today we were able to walk up to people for greetings!!! Lumi and Amala were their usual waggy, licky selves being able to go forth without fear. And both times they fell into their default settles at my feet as I chatted. They were perfect!! Also, we are now taking most of our walks a few houses down to the local corner store and settling at the edge of the parking lot. It's a bit of a hangout for young people, mainly guys with tools showing off and working on their motorcycles and cars, so their always lots of activity. Lumi and Amala are doing so great now getting so close to it all!

Unrelated, but we're still working on teaching them to be confident when left alone. Today they were sprawled out, relaxing in their crates when I decided to do a drill. I picked up my keys, left the room and went through the front door, locked it behind me, and then returned and came right back to them. They hadn't moved a paw!! Their heads were up and watching, but just casually observing the activity. They're getting so comfortable with my coming and going. I'm so proud of them on all fronts I could burst!!! :adore::dog::dog:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I love your updates - one day soon I'm going to read this thread again from the very first post, just to revel in how much you have changed life for your girls and yourself!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Good idea FJM. I will also read it again for training tips. PammiPoodle has such a good grasp of behavior modification. It is is inspiring to see how far you have come with your dogs and your posts always give me ideas on doing the same with Swizzle. I am glad Lumi and Amala helped bring comfort to you and your family and I am sorry for your loss. Cuddling with such beautiful and affectionate poodles cannot help but lift spirits.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PammiPoodle said:


> Today we were able to walk up to people for greetings!!! Lumi and Amala were their usual waggy, licky selves being able to go forth without fear.... And both times they fell into their default settles at my feet as I chatted. They were perfect!! I'm so proud of them on all fronts I could burst!!!


Reading this post of yours is like music to my ears, *PammiPoodle*! :sing: Doing the happy dance right along with you!!:dancing2: So proud of you and the girls, and so very pleased this day has come! roud: Something you may once upon a time have believed to be near impossible, but you three made it happen! And by example you continue to lead the way for others to follow. Yup, this thread is definitely in my "Top Favorites" of all time!!:whoo: With all the walking you're doing, you're doing to need a bigger sneaker allowance!!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm so glad that you all are enjoying this thread so much! Sometimes I think it's time to tie it up, but then I realize we still have *so* many new settings to master!! This turned into more than a walking thread, but also a socialization thread. So I'll keep updating as the girls reach new milestones. We still have pet stores, walks in my friends' neighborhoods, and one day having relaxed visits with the vet! Also, they've been invited to a wedding with me. It's at a park next fall, so we have much work to do there.

Today and yesterday went great, too! In the situations that we can't get close enough for greetings (the dogs aren't always ready for that), we can now shout our "Hello"s and "How are you?"s without disturbing the calm. The pups are getting so comfortable with so many things. Yesterday they were able to stay outside and watch the little girl next door get off of her bus! And it wasn't just Mom and baby waiting for the bus, but also Dad, an uncle, and two other neighbors along with their children all waiting together and talking, in the driveway just next to us! There was probably about twenty feet between us and the talking, laughing, giggling-child crowd, and Lumi and Amala were lying at my feet and watching. Yay!! We are *so* close to actually being over there with everybody when the bus arrives. I know it will make the little girl's day to get off the bus and pet Lumi and Amala. All the kids love them and their parents had to tell them several times that they couldn't come pet the dogs because they're being trained. : P Also, the other day a person asked me if they were mine or if I was training them for someone else. It must be really clear that I finally have my trainer's cap on! : )

*Fjm* and *CT Girl*, I feel like one of the biggest changes I see when I read past threads here is how much attention I gave my "failures" in the beginning. How could I move forward when I was so focused on something that's behind me, and something that's telling me "I can't". Now I just keep focusing on the positive and the successes, and all the successes to come, and things keep working out better and better! The dogs seem to be following my lead, too, and learning how to quickly let the unpleasant moments go. : )

*Chagall's Mom*, my sneakers actually are falling to pieces, no exaggeration! I'll be replacing them soon! : )


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

You are giving me such inspiration,especially my German Shepherd, who wants to take off for home when she sees new people. She is fine with other dogs but not certain people. She doesn't bite but barks and barks! It gets very embarrassing.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Today was a great day! Lumi and Amala were less than ten feet from strangers who were getting in and out of their cars while talking to each other, and the dogs weren't even paying them any mind. : ) We also decided to play and train in the driveway today. I just sat on the ground holding their leashes and they acted just like they were inside! Well, actually a little more subdued than outside since we practice so much calm behavior outside, but they were totally relaxed to play and practice their cues. One of my neighbors put up her scarecrow decoration which Lumi was pretty certain was the devil last year, and she did get one bark in this morning before I even noticed it. I predict this fall she's going to make friends with that scarecrow and maybe even be offended that he won't pet her like everyone else she meets. : P

*Salumk*, that's the same thing I'm turning around with my girls. They would just bark, bark, bark at a person and, yes, it was so embarrassing! German Shepherds can act so silly, but they're still super smart and once they get it, they've got it! I wish you luck with your pup!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, it's "walking season" again. We had virtually no outings in the Winter. Haha Lumi and Amala don't like the cold! We've been out a few times this spring, but only in the back or front yard. This weekend and today we actually did some things worth talking about! : )

On Saturday we went to a very big and busy park and walked 2 miles around a lake, along with my brother and his fiance and children. There were lots of other on-leash dogs, and Lumi and Amala did bark at pretty much every dog that came within 20 feet, as well as some that were barely on the horizon. Also, some that we never saw but heard barking in the distance! : P However, we weren't on a "training" trip and we were just out to have some fun so I took the good with the bad. The *good* was that they got to wade into the water on the beach, prance and play on the sand, and sniff soooo many new smells! They did a *great* job of letting go of their tension after each time they got barky, and I learned that playing tug gets them back in a happy mood when they're too far gone to take treats. Also, after a quick tug, they're happy enough to take treats so then they're right back on track! : ) They did awesome at just lying at my feet when we stopped to chat with someone. Dogless people only! We just walked the other way when they noticed a dog, and if we had to pass one on a path I would simply carry them by or walk off the path to create a little more distance as the dog went by. At times I felt bad that my dogs were so barky and obviously spooked some other dogs, and wondered if I have the "right" to take my dogs out where I know other dogs will be. But other times I thought "My dogs are on leash, well under my physical control, and not getting in the personal space of any other dog." I hope that's acceptable doggy etiquette when you have a noisy dog! Overall, we had a really nice and surprisingly relaxing outing!

Today we went for our first walk in the neighborhood. It's beautiful out today here in NY! We walked for about 20 minutes, and took breaks every few minutes to let the the girls play tug and eat some treats, just to make sure they were staying "in the zone". Maybe I'll start bringing along candy for myself, too! : P Walking this season is so far, so good!


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

Sounds good. I have yet to venture out on a neighborhood walk this spring. Remy reacts to anyone walking by if we are out for potty breaks. I've been meeting Laura and Lula at the dog park on Saturday and Sunday - Remy plays with Lula and the other small dogs in the dog park for around 2 hours.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Pammy I read this thread from page one today and found it so touching - sad in parts and funny in parts but such open sharing and helping others as you go. This is an amazing journey for you (and others) and we thank you for opening your life and sharing your fears. 
You and your girls have made huge strides and we're all pretty proud of you. Hugs.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Glad to hear you are picking up the walking baton again! You have made such wonderful strides with the girls so far - as well as yourself - and I have utter confidence in your ability to get even better 

You are amazing! :hug:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I just realized that I take my dogs for a walk every nice day for about 10-30 minutes, depending on how busy it is on my street. I usually take them up and down my street, switching sides, letting them get a good sniff-about without ever getting too far from home. We even go around the corner and about a block away on days when we feel like it. It sort of just dawned on me that it's been very regular, and casual, and very low-stress, if not stress-free. What a difference between this summer and last summer!!

Today we had a bit of a scary experience, but in the end I'm proud of how all three of us handled it! We had walked about 20 feet along a chain link fence when I saw a big dog staring at us, about three feet ahead on the other side of the fence. I'd seen this dog before, he barks madly at every dog or person who passes. We usually don't even come close to his yard if he's out. I don't know how we had walked sooo far along his fence line without him moving or making a peep. Honestly, that's scarier than a barking dog! Was he stalking us? Anyway, I immediately cued my dogs to change direction hoping that we could just walk away and not set him off (in hindsight, maybe I should've walked backwards?) He immediately started barking his head off and harassing us from the other side of the fence. A lot of jumping up and down at our side, but not bashing into the fence or anything. I was somehow not the least bit panicked and just decided that he wasn't a threat to us since his fence was secure and he wasn't even attempting to breach it. I just held the girls' leashes tight enough to either side of me so that they couldn't reach each other (my dogs, I mean, sometimes they redirect onto each other and I didn't want them to fight), and walked slightly faster than normal saying my usual "Let's go! Quick, quick!" that I say when I want them to move faster. They were barking, but they were also trotting right along with me and not trying to stop and argue with this dog. Once we were far enough apart that all three dogs stopped barking, I sat down and gave them a handfuls of treats that they took without hesitation. They didn't seem the least bit off at that point. They were just like "Okay, that was weird. Now what are we doing?" Haha I was so happy with them! And I realized my heart wasn't even racing, I was totally collected. I wasn't embarrassed or uncomfortable with any attention that might have attracted. Whatever. My dogs did awesome and I accidentally walked into a "trap". Haha It happens. 

So, I just thought I'd update with that! Hope you all are still having great walking experiences with your dogs!! Feel free to share! : )


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

PammiPoodle said:


> They were just like "Okay, that was weird. Now what are we doing?" Haha I was so happy with them! * And I realized my heart wasn't even racing, I was totally collected. I wasn't embarrassed or uncomfortable with any attention that might have attracted.* Whatever. My dogs did awesome and I accidentally walked into a "trap". Haha It happens.
> 
> So, I just thought I'd update with that! Hope you all are still having great walking experiences with your dogs!! Feel free to share! : )


Good girl! I am so happy for you  

See....... the more often you go out, the easier it gets, and nothing will seem like a big deal anymore  

Most important is that you all enjoy yourself and have a nice time.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHOEEEEE! Sounds like a pretty typical neighborhood walk to me! So glad you all took everything in stride and just chalked it up to 'pretty normal doggy stuff' Hahaha!
So, soooo different than last year huh? Keep it up...... and 'welcome' to dog walking!!!!!
HAPPY SUMMER!!!!!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

So proud of you! And they way you handled it was great for the girls! Congrats!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PammiPoodle said:


> They didn't seem the least bit off at that point. They were just like "Okay, that was weird. Now what are we doing?" Haha I was so happy with them! And I realized my heart wasn't even racing, I was totally collected. I wasn't embarrassed or uncomfortable with any attention that might have attracted. Whatever. My dogs did awesome and I accidentally walked into a "trap". Haha It happens.


So proud of the three of you!roud: It's _wonderful_ what your diligent training and calm leadership have accomplished! You should feel _so good_ that Lumi and Amala trust you to protect and guide them. What a difference a year makes, huh? Quite a memorable Memorial Day weekend walk. And a whole summer yet ahead to enjoy!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Pammipoodle it's wonderful to hear how much you and your babies have accomplished together!! Your love and efforts are showing great results!!! I'm so happy for you!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so impressed - partly at how well you and the girls handled the unpleasant encounter with a barking dog, but even more that walking with them has become such a normal and everyday activity that you handled it without undue stress to them or to yourself. That is such an inspirational change from last summer! You make me think about the things I avoid as too stressful (and I am sure we all have something), and wonder if I can work on them with the same courage and dedication that you have shown.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

PoodlePammi - YOU ROCK!! Well done! And well done to the girls too... :biggrin:


----------



## SquidPup (Apr 4, 2014)

Yay! Congratulations!!

I have an anxiety disorder too, not about my animals but with other things and I totally understand the paranoid thoughts that everyone is watching/judging you lol. It makes sense and it doesn't in your head at the same time.

Have you tried medication? I'm on it and it helps a LOT!! I don't have panic attacks, outbursts, or let the paranoid thoughts control me anymore and driving is easier too.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PammiPoodle thanks for that story. Continuing to update this thread and show people how much they can accomplish for themselves and their dogs with some determination and internal fortitude is really important.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> PammiPoodle thanks for that story. Continuing to update this thread and show people how much they can accomplish for themselves and their dogs with some determination and internal fortitude is really important.


Absolutely! It's an inspirational thread


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Quite something to have accomplished. I remember where things were way back when and now look! That was really something to be proud of. I chalk it up to your relationship, your good way of handling things all along. Way to go!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Lots of pleasant walks since my last post, and we haven't even gone near that big dog's yard. There are plenty of peaceful routes to enjoy! 

About a week ago I decided it was time to start asking for more controlled behavior from the girls, and have finally picked a cue for walk on my left side and a release cue for letting them get out in front to choose their own adventure. Until now, they've been free to walk ahead or circle around me or sort of ping around however they want. It was fine for a casual stroll and especially since training in public is hard for me.

But now when I say "be close", they fall in at a heel, Lumi on the inside, and they match my pace. Oh, it's a dream to not even have to untangle their leashes when we turn! We typically only pass two or three houses before I release them with "go sniff" or "you lead", but I know we can build it up to longer intervals. If they get ahead of me without being released, I just cue them again and change direction to remind them to pay attention. And of course, they get lots of treats in position! I don't give them treats while they explore (unless they're bravely exploring something scary). I know eventually the release to explore will be the reward for walking nicely. For now I treat as they stay by my side passing something they want to check out, and then when we're just past it and they seem resigned to let it go, I release them and they're like "Gee, Mom, do you really mean it? Thanks!!" The real trick will be to teach one to go ahead while the other stays at my side. I'm sure they can do it, but really that would just be show-boating. :aetsch:

I've noticed they're much calmer when they walk at my side and less likely to bark or become fearful. When they're "loose" they move much faster, zig-zagging or circling, falling behind and then speeding up.  They seem to be taking in 100 things at once, sniff that and this and then that over there, look up, left, right, behind, walk towards this and then that, just experiencing the entire environment all at once. At my side they move more slowly and consistently, they still look left or right, but since they're in a constant forward motion and not curving their bodies, they don't catch as much in their peripherals to draw their attention. They sniff what's in front of them or what's in the air, that's it. Plus, it may help that we're all three of us in each other's line of site and doing the same thing, just walking calmly along. We might all be freaking out inside, but as far as we can tell everyone else is cool so we'll just go along... Hahaha

*Squidpup*, I've never tried medication, but I've been close! I've found that some days/weeks/months are harder than others, and usually just when I'm at my wits end things start to get a little better. I don't mean outside circumstances, I mean in my own head. It's like I have a regulator that's like "Whoa, she's getting a little too far gone, put a hold on the crazy for a bit." : P


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Just wanted to share some short videos I took today of the girls out on a walk! We really enjoy our regular walks. We still operate in ninja mode - carefully avoiding getting within a few yards of other people or dogs while sticking to the streets that the girls are relaxed on. But little by little our "territory" is expanding as on every walk I like to at least take a few steps further on an unfamiliar road or toward a house that usually barks at us. Goodness, those barking houses are creepy! : P It's very rare for Lumi or Amala to bark now, and it pretty much only happens when we get "trapped" between scary things, such as a perfect storm of other walkers coming from every direction. 

We still have the occasional awkward experience when someone is close enough to attempt to greet us and I have to be "rude" and just focus on my dogs and lead them away while ignoring the person. Today it was a garbage man hanging off the back of his truck. He looked so eager to say hi to us and I think he was actually going to jump off the truck (it was at a stop sign) so I about ran the dogs away. Then I remembered that storyline in Frasier where Roz had to overcome her class prejudice against a garbage man she was dating. Now I hope he doesn't think I was being a snob! Gee, I'm a dog groomer after all, I respect dirty jobs! : P


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for that nice little peek into your walks. Lumi and Amala give you great attention. Be bold girls, you know the sky's the limit!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Keep up the good work! The girls seem really happy about their little stroll into the big bad world!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You've done a very "good job" with your lovely girls. Very impressive to be so focused on you, right next to the street. Wishing you very pleasant walks with your little ladies.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

YOU GO GIRL ! Keep it up , it is so good for everyone. When I walked my little guys, I got one of those things that connects their leaches together. They got the hang of it very quickly and it was great !!! I don't use it with my big girls, I make them walk on each side of me, but with the little ones, I would go back to only having one leash in my hand.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Wow way to go Pammipoodle! I'm impressed, you and your girls are great.*GIRL **POWER*

They are both behaving so well. I will have to show Hemi the videos so she can learn to be a lady like your two sweeties.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah, Pammi!!!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I think we're starting a new chapter in the "Walking Saga". Today we went to a big, popular park to practice being calm around lots of distractions! 

They still get scared by people and dogs on our local walks, but since our walking paths are pretty finite (I can't really walk through people's yards to create distance) and people are few, far between, and sometimes spontaneously appear from their front doors mere feet from us, I think we've sort of plateaued in this setting. At this park there is so much space we can easily create as much distance as we need, and there are few areas where a person could catch us by surprise. And we can build up to those places once the pups are accustomed to closer proximity with strangers.

The park has a playground where they can get used to watching children, a sandy beach where they can get good and dirty, and a two mile trail circling a lake where people go out in kayaks and row boats. There are lots of benches where we can just camp out and observe.

Today the girls did great getting within a few yards of people and even went right into their routine of default settling when I stopped walking. The few dogs that we saw were a bit more frightening for them, but that'll come along, too. So far all the dog seemed much less interested in us than the ones we encounter on walks. I guess because they're out somewhere exciting and they have plenty of other things to focus on. Several of them were clearly tuckered right out after a long hike, and all dogs are leashed. I think it's a great place for them to see mostly calm dogs and learn to respond in kind. 

The humans are less exciteable, too! Haha On walks people will squeal and try to approach us, but at the park people seem a little more preoccupied. That's a good thing!

We went to this park once before, and I think I posted earlier in this thread about it. The difference is that then I was glad that the girls mostly had a good day in spite of being in over their head several times. The truth was, they really weren't ready to be there in a training capacity and a lot of the day was about management. But now they're so ready! I'm so excited I already want to go back! Haha I can't wait to take them on a nice, sunny school day when it's more deserted and they can really explore. We mostly stayed near a secluded entry area today so that we could easily retreat back to our car. The only time a treat was refused was when Amala was a little scared of the shoreline, and she came around and was eating treats out of the mud a minute later. So we had a great time and I can't wait to report more milestones in the future! Like getting comfortable enough to eat treats from passers-by, or one day being able to walk that trail around the lake! That is very linear, and they would need to be able to walk past dogs and people going in the other direction on a footpath that's about as wide as a car. That'll be our final exam, and honestly, I think that won't even be until next summer!

Sorry if I'm rambling! I'm just really happy with how far we've come and taking them on "field trips" has been a dream of mine for so long! : ) Thanks for reading and being so supportive and motivating all along the way!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PammiPoodle that is so great to hear. I know it isn't easy for any of you to make such an expedition. You rock it girlfriend!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Brave, brave, brave girls. Go for it! We're proud of you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

First your yard, then your block, and now the Park!!!!!Wow your world just keeps getting bigger and better all the way around!!! I know sitting on a bench just out of 'threshold' of fear does wonders! Perhaps you can pack your lunch , find a bench to the side of the path and just sit and enjoy! As long as you are relaxed, the girls will look to you to follow suit!!!! Good job!!!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That is such good news - the park sounds the perfect place to expand your horizons. And if it has at least some paved or hard surfaced paths it may be a good place for winter walks, too. Our local parks tend to be much quieter then, with only the most dedicated dog walkers out and about.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks again, everyone! I wanted to go back to the park today, but it's a cool and rainy day. I know they wouldn't have been up for it. They're both extra sensitive when it's cold, wet, or windy. However, it was a good opportunity to get some cool weather practice in the environment where they're already comfortable. We took our usual route and this was definitely the calmest cool weather walk we've had! They were very relaxed and even continued offering settles when we stopped, in spite of the colder ground. Lumi had a sweater on, and they both have coats and boots to wear in the future. 

*Fjm*, I would love to walk in the winter if the girls are up for it! I'm a cold-weather person, but the little ones don't seem to tolerate it so well. Do your girls prefer shorter walks in the winter? I'm in central New York, we have harsh winters. ..Well, according to those who didn't grow up around here! : P And Lumi and Amala are from Texas, after all! But maybe they could ride in a backpack to stay toasty and still take in the scenery. I have a doggy backpack that's big enough for them both!

*MollyMuiMa*, I hadn't thought of a picnic! I was thinking of bringing a book, but eating trumps reading for me any day! Haha. Great idea!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We rarely get extreme weather here - a few days or weeks below freezing, but usually around 37 - 45 Fahrenheit - although deep snow is hard work when it does come, and we get a lot of rain. A dry, crisp, chilly day here is wonderful for walking - Poppy has woolly jumpers for if she has just been clipped and is feeling the chill, and Sophy keeps warm by running! I have found it helps to have a warm pack in the car, so that they don't get chilly waiting for the car to warm up. A back pack and short runs sounds a good idea if it is extremely cold!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Catherine recently shared an all weather dog apparel site, Chilly Buddy. Maybe you can get your little explorers fitted before it gets bitterly cold. Lots of pleasant park days ahead before that happens. Enjoy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes on chilly buddy and also there is Muttluks for cold weather stuff too.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh *Pammipoodle*, it's *WONDERFUL* to catch up with you after my long summer away and find you and the girls doing so well! :highfive2:You sure had a good summer "growing" season, mastering so much and branching out to new venues. It continues to be the one of the highlights of my online poodling to follow your journey with Sock It To Me Lumi and Amala Wala Bing Bang! Just wish I could one day walk alongside you with Chagall. Though he is such an incorrigible flirt you might want to shield your girls from him.:eyebrows: Walk on, gals! See you around the forum "neighborhood."


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Wow! Just wow, Pammi!!! You girls sure are getting out and about and it is absolutely wonderful to hear!!

We have dip little coats for ours for the winter that are waterproof on the outside and fleece lined so they stay pretty cosy during walks. I bet Lumi and Amala would look really snazzy in some winter gear 

Keep up the great work - and the updates!!!!!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I think we've turned into park-rats! We went twice today! We went in the middle of the day, and then after dinner we went back. It's just so spacious and pretty and so much more inviting than the streets in my town. I know the really warm days are numbered now that it's September, so I just want to take advantage of what's left! 

I took a video today of them watching some people going to their car. Sometimes I feel like they're still so sensitive I must be doing something wrong, but then I remember when they used to bark the moment I opened the front door! Last summer they wouldn't even have been interested in food if I took them to an empty parking lot, let alone one with people and dogs coming and going. I do hope that we can pick up speed now that we have this new platform to observe so much activity. : ) 

But, regardless of further progress, we can already have a nice time here on the more deserted paths. Also, this video was one of the most tense moments of the day. Mostly they don't really notice the activity around us as I just keep them moving and distracted. I think filming is too much of a distraction for *me* and I botch things up! Haha I'm looking forward to filming again when they're good and relaxed and I don't need to be on my toes. : )

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll check out Chilly Buddy! I was considering the Muttlucks Hot Doggers. Boots tend to be too bulky on my girls' feet, so I currently have some in the mail that are more like heavy-duty socks. We'll see how those work!

Here's the video "Lumi & Amala at Green Lakes State Park".


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Today we saw HORSES and the girls did GREAT!! We went to a park where my brother is getting married this weekend to see if the girls would be comfortable there, and they certainly had a good time today! They might feel differently when the place is crawling with wedding guests, but I think we'll give it a shot. I wanted to take them to this park all summer as I knew the wedding was coming up, but they just weren't ready until now. And now their confidence in new places is just taking off! 

Anyway, it was awesome when some people showed up with three horses in trailers. Everything went perfectly for the dogs to check them out. The horses stayed trailered for about 20-30 minutes and were down wind (and it was very windy today). Lumi and Amala really got to sniff them out without getting close. Then we had lots of time to walk near and far and around while the horse hung his head out and chatted at us. The dogs were most concerned by the big noises his feet made in the trailer! Then after the horsey was out we repeated the same process, and ultimately got to about twenty feet away. I'm very happy with that! No barking, and it was Amala's first chance to see a horse! I was also very pleased that the girls didn't bark when one of the horse's owners walked right by us, and I was even able to chat with her a bit. I asked if we were making the horses nervous and she assured us that they were all very laid back and used to dogs. She said it'd be no problem if I wanted to go say hi even if the dogs were barking. I really wanted to go meet the horses but I couldn't scare Lumi and Amala like that. There will be other horses! I think if I could've stayed longer, the girls would've made it right up to them! 

Here's the video "Amala Sees Her First Horse"!






But I had an appointment to get to. Oh well, it was a very nice visit and the location is gorgeous for a wedding! You can see the overlook that will be the backdrop during the ceremony. 



And, of course, they romped..





..and they rolled..





..and we even had snuggle time!



And as if that wasn't enough for one day, we went back to our "regular" park in the evening. We walked well into the entry area and got to check out the shore again. We even went into the main trail that leads around the lake. We couldn't go far, though, lest we get "trapped" by people coming from both directions. 

Here Amala wishes her leash was longer so she could keep exploring when I sat on the bench.



But Lumi just wants to be up in the bench with me! 



Oh! And we saw a deer! I kept hearing crunching and snapping ahead of us on the trail, so was on alert for a person. But then I somehow just noticed this deer beside the trail and watching us. And she kept looking at us and looking ahead of us, so I got the sense she had a friend nearby. We went back the way we came so as to not intrude on their little gathering! I'm really enjoying getting out more lately. I grew up in the country and I've missed nature!

The deer is almost dead center in this picture, broadside. It's not a very good picture of a deer, but I think it's so cool how they just dissappear into their surroundings! I know Lumi and Amala didn't see her - though they sure smelled her!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Your walks sound wonderful, and you have made such a huge leap forward together! Almost literally, from hardly leaving the house to new parks, deer trails and wide open spaces... I am so happy for all three of you, and so impressed by how you are all growing in confidence together. Horses! Can you imagine taking the girls within half a mile of them a year ago?! Now the world is at your feet for happy adventures together.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Pammi I loved this update. I hope the weather is beautiful for your brother's wedding and that you all have a great day.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It is a JOY to see you out 'horsing around' in the world with such glee! Really thrilling to see the way your lives have opened up, all because you had the motivation and courage to start this rewarding journey. Thoroughly enjoy following your story and seeing your photos and videos. I hope your brother has a picture perfect wedding day! What will the girls be wearing, something pink chiffon maybe?


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow - so glad you gals are having fun. Bet you are all sleeping better too.


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

What a difference a year makes. Congrats on the wonderful progress you and the girls are making. I feel the same about Remy's progress - we still have work to do on on-leash behavior, but he is great off leash on the beach with a lot of people and other dogs of all sizes.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

YEAH! Pammi! Your photos were gorgeous. I hope the wedding is just as beautiful! Congrats on meeting the horses... the girls rocked it!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

plr said:


> What a difference a year makes. Congrats on the wonderful progress you and the girls are making. *I feel the same about Remy's progress - we still have work to do on on-leash behavior, but he is great off leash on the beach with a lot of people and other dogs of all sizes.*


That is _so_ great to hear! Hope you'll stop by with more Remy (a.k.a., The Cutest Little Beach Boy Ever!) updates at some point.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for the well-wishes for the wedding! It was needed! The day was rainy until just minutes before the wedding when the sun came out and they were able to have their ceremony on the deck overlooking that valley - perfect and beautiful! 

Today we only took a brief neighborhood stroll, but I'm still very happy because not only was it at twilight but it was also cold (for them)! It was 55 degrees and they each had a sweater/jacket on and seemed quite content to go explore despite the cold. In fact, Lumi seemed invigorated by it and was nearly pulling me along! I haven't tried taking them to the park on cold days because I feel like they'd just be uncomfortable, but maybe they would be up for it! I would love that!

Maybe like me they'll learn to love the colder weather for its peace and tranquility. I love the silence of a winter walk. : ) We've been working on paw targeting with their boots so they learn to place their feet in rather than being pushed in by me. The more gear they learn to wear the more they'll enjoy the cold weather!

*Chagall's Mom*, it was too cold and wet for Lumi and Amala so they stayed home with a sitter. But they did have purple and pink chiffon dresses to wear! : ) You nailed it!

*Plr*, it's great to hear an update on you and Remy! I was hoping you'd revisit soon! : )


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I love your updates! As someone that has dealt with severe depression and low self esteem I can really empathize with you. I am continually impressed with all you do with your girls. They have a wonderful life with you and are so lucky to have you.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

YAY! You go girls!!!

Brilliant pictures Pammi, and such an uplifting post!! I just love hearing your new and improved adventures with the girls - you've done such an amazing job changing your lives around! I cannot tell you how much I admire what you are doing - it's fantastic.

As regards the cold, as long as they're wrapped up you may find they really enjoy it. Pippin loves chasing around in snow! Not that we get an awful lot here (none last year) but when we do she generally goes out and does the zoomies first thing! Same with a good frost, she gets all excited with the grass crunching. As long as they're not hanging around in the cold - gotta keep them moving - and get defrosted when you get home I think you might be pleasantly surprised at how they react!

Keep it up!! :hug:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, we tried the park on a cold-ish day (today) and it was a success! It was mid-50s when we got there, and mid-60s when we left. They arrived each wearing a jacket and Lumi also had a sweater, but eventually they were down to their skivvies (harnesses!) as it warmed up. They really seem fine with the colder period! 

I think what may have been making Lumi so miserable in the cold in the past might have been that the cold heightens her senses, rather than the heat which seems to take the edge off. So, for a frightened dog who's now even more sensitive to her environment, it quickly led to a shivering, growling dog trying to hide behind me and get picked up for safety and warmth. In other words, she *was* cold, but I think it only ruined her mood in conjunction with being frightened. We were up very early this morning (driving my brother to the airport for his honeymoon!), and took a quick walk when it was in the 40s. Very quick because it was definitely cold, so I wanted to be sure to have them back inside before they decided they didn't like it. And they were very eager to walk! Tails up, noses down, happily trotting along. : ) Yay!

*Rachel76*, I've also experienced a lot of depression and self-esteem issues. I couldn't even stay at the wedding because I feel so uncomfortable around people, and then I ended up spending almost all of Sunday feeling depressed. Lumi and Amala had that short walk at twilight because that was when I finally got out of bed! I'm lucky to have them!! Animals seem to accept emotions without logic - naturally, because they're driven by emotion over logic - and so when you're having a bad day they're just there with you. And when you're having a good day they're just happy with you. No explanation needed, no resentment. They're so easy to be yourself around. : )

*Manxcat*, my late Lab *loved* the snow! So do I! I hope my girls can find the fun in a romp through the snow one day! Last year they hung up their leashes from fall until late spring. So snow was just this weird thing they saw if they had to pee outside because we were visiting a friend's house. They probably don't even realize the snow falls in our yard, too! : P. Hopefully we'll still be walking by snow season this year, and maybe right on through! I'm trying not to be greedy, though. If we have to wait for next winter for "Arctic treks" it'll be worth it! : P


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sitting on the couch right now with two very soundly sleeping Poodles. I've been wearing them out lately! 

Today we went to our usual park, but didn't stay as long as I planned. A large group of runners showed up to run together and were milling around the parking lot for a while waiting for everyone to arrive. One of them had a beautiful black GSD or mix, and he was pretty vocal. I could hear him barking at us in his car as his owner pulled in, so I made a beeline for another car on the other end of the parking lot to get us out of sight. But after a few minutes standing right next to this random car, I realized there was someone in it! Eep! I was embarrassed and also realized we had to relocate lest this person get out and totally unnerve my dogs. My car was on the other end of the parking lot, so I scooped up Lumi and Amala to make them less exciting for the GSD, and started walking. I made it about halfway there before the dog saw us and started sounding off. Lumi and Amala were amazing and didn't make a peep. Yay! 

We all got in the car and I figured we'd go home since we really didn't have any good space to walk today. And while the dogs were handling the obstacles very well, I was becoming reactive! As we were about to put the car in motion, one jogger ran right by the car and Lumi barked at him. Then I shouted at her! Gah, I felt horrible. But, I'm working on my own "bounce-back", and quickly apologized and gave her scratches and got some kisses. 

I just wanted to go home, but hated to end on my mistake. The joggers had just left the area so I thought of getting back out of the car, but it didn't feel like a good idea. So we looked for a new place to try out! We went to another popular park that I'd like to get them used to, but it was too busy and we didn't even attempt it. At least now I know how to get there! We drove to a Petco to walk in the parking lot and see the dogs from a distance, but the sun was behind the building so the whole lot was cold and with no grass to sniff or pee on. I didn't think they'd enjoy it much. 

So, I tried to think of another location with moderate to light people traffic, lots of open space to create distance, and still some grass or trees. My grocery store! So we went to Wegmans, parked in the far corner of the lot, and made our way towards the activity. It was great! We just practiced getting close to people as they loaded their cars and put their carts away. People are very predictable at a place like that. You can pretty much tell exactly where they'll walk and what they'll do, which is great for dog training! 

Again, it ended up being cold as we were wrapping it up, and still Lumi was tail up and eager to walk and respond to me, on top of the sounds of clanking carts and slamming car doors around her. Sometimes our progress feels sooo slooow, but there is still no denying it's happening! I noticed a row of outdoor tables outside the Wegmans cafe, right next to the main entry. We have a goal! One of these days we'll be able to settle at those tables, and it may even be during business hours! : P


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

We had a very good outing today! I'm so glad I have this thread to journal our progress because it makes me really evaluate our day and identify our improvements and our weak spots. Of course, I'm mostly going to focus on the improvements! :aetsch:

Today we went to a festival! It's not quite as impressive as it sounds, we only walked in the parking area and fields around the festival, and didn't actually enter the crowd. But in nearly two hours and dozens of reps of walking within ten feet of strangers, there was only one episode of barking. And that was when I carried them right up to a friend who was there with her dog so I could say hi. It was selfish on my part but the girls seemed to realize it was an exception to the rule as when we parted ways and I put Lumi and Amala back on the ground, they went right back to their previous confident behavior. Also they love my friend and were wagging and wiggling in my arms to say hi to her, but clearly didn't appreciate this unknown-to-them dog at her feet!

Only once or twice during the whole 2 hours did they even reach full "alert" posture (locked gaze, ears and tail up, body forward) and often just pricked their ears toward someone/something before getting the marker from me and coming back for their treat. And the most common response was them simply noticing the potential "danger" without showing any concern, and then hearing my marker and turning away for a treat. I think my timing is getting really good! ..If I do say so myself.. roud:

It seems like every new place they visit they're even more comfortable. I think because I make fewer mistakes now than I used to, so when we go somewhere new and within five minutes they're getting really great feedback and having fun, with no previous unpleasant experiences, they're just like "Yeah, this place is great!" I'm so glad I started trying lots of new places. : ) 

And again, I really wish that this "training renaissance" wasn't right at the beginning of the cold seasons! I feel like we're getting sooo close to them being comfortable in everyday situations like coming on errands with me or walks through the park with moderate foot traffic. So close but because of the winter it'll be an extra 6 months! Oh, well, I'm sure it'll work out for the best. I'll just have to be patient. Or rent a place in Florida. :island::dog::cool2::dog::island:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

We went to PetSmart today! We didn't actually go in the store, but walked around the parking lot. Whereas shooting for "perfect" technique last year would only drive me mad or make me feel like a failure, now I'm actually pretty good at this, so my standards have been raised. I'm committed to keeping Lumi and Amala relaxed and happy on our outings, and if that means six visits to the parking lot before we get inside, it'll be worth it! 



Today they set eyes on several dogs that were far enough away to evoke no concern from them, about as far as the yellow posts in the above picture. And of course, they got cookies! They were able to be within about twenty feet of dogless people without worry.

The girls already do really well with people after the initial over-excitement or anxiety. They like to get pets and give kisses and are very sociable! Tension just seems to build up during the approach, so the further they are from someone, the more worked up they'll be by the time they get to them! But now they're learning that the sight of a person does not automatically mean an interaction is going to happen, so they're content to just go about sniffing and playing without focusing on them. Yay! Once they are able to calmly be within "greeting distance" of people, and finally get the go-ahead to say hello, I know it'll open up a whole new world of wonderful experiences for them!

In about three hours (two separate visits today!) there was again only two or three woofs if something caught us off-guard. However, that is not counting the "blooper" in the video below! I was trying to film Amala playing happily during our day out, but she and Lumi got seriously spooked when a GSD/mix barked at us from a passing car. The camera didn't pick up his barking well as it was closer to the girls, but he was *loud* and very startling! I about barked! : P Well, since I'm always sharing videos of them being calm and successful, and never videos of them being reactive, here's the video to prove I ain't lyin'! Haha






But to end on a happier note, here's another video! Amala had been scared of this cart that was sitting in the lot, so I played one of our favorite games with it. I placed treats on it and let her eat a few, then put some more down that I didn't let her eat and lead her away. I waited a couple of minutes to let Amala look longingly at it from a few different angles and distances, and then finally allowed her the "priveledge" of approaching the once-scary object. This method always works so well with her! Yes, she wants the treats, but since the scary thing becomes the landmark guiding her back to the treats, she warms up to it really fast! : P






Thank you all for following along with us! I can't even express how helpful it is to have a whole community that understands and appreciates our story. I literally take photos and videos for *you* all! I think "Oh, I need something to bring to PF today!", and I pack my camera in the treat pouch. You guys really are with me out there and it's made more difference than you might imagine. Thank you!! :love2::love2::grouphug::grouphug::love2::love2:


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, Mom when a GSD says "Holla," we gotta "Holla" back! 

They are really doing very well!!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

You are doing incredible with with them! Enjoy reading your stories, and always appreciate your candor in discussing the struggles you've had.


----------



## squirrel (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh,sounds just like my new toy Teddy (10months old) screams at every dog and is practically flying on the end of the lead,had a go at a Newfoundland (size of a small pony!)yesterday.
I let him go up to the dog and he did quieten down then starts screaming at him again when we moved away. Ruby just pretends she is nothing to do with this hysterical moppet. Hopefully he will get better.When he has been neutered I will take him to puppy classes to socialize .Winter is coming so won't be many dogs around so classes might be good idea.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

We went for a walk in the snow today! I haven't walked them all Winter because they were very unhappy to be out in the colder days as last summer ended. Lumi will wear boots, but doesn't love them, and Amala won't willingly let me put them on her. So I just wrote the whole thing off until the spring. 

However, we are going stir crazy in this endless "Winter Wonderland" and I just *had* to try something. I just wanted all three of us to be able to run like loons and see some new scenery and breath some real fresh air. 

So I took them to the park we loved last summer, found a relatively deserted but plowed parking lot, and let them lead the way running and sniffing about. They loved the open space and new smells and were very happy and eager for about 10 minutes, then Lumi got a bit clingy and wanted to be picked up. 

We got back in the car and I started it to crank the heat and warm us back up. Then we got out again with a carrier on my shoulder, and again they were happy for a few minutes, and when Lumi got too cold I let her ride in the carrier. Amala was relentless, though, and seemed to channel her inner Husky. Amala is a warmbody. She's also the one to be panting and seeking shade when Lumi's enjoying a sunbath! I had to end Amala's fun though because Lumi was still shivering in her bag. Maybe next time I'll see if I can fold a blanket around it or fit it under my coat so she can really stay warm. Or even bring some kind of heat pad.

Truth is, I LOVED getting out there today! I love snow and Winter weather, so I plan to take them out a few more times before "the thaw". And after only about a twenty minute romp, they were knocked out when we got home! I miss that post-adventure contented sleep that was so common last summer! Looking forward to more of that! : )


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, what a GREAT day we had!! Walking Lumi and Amala is a pleasure now on our everyday walks, and they're progressing in leaps and bounds with new or more challenging settings. 

Today we walked for about an hour in my neighborhood and explored new/rarely walked on streets. It was a quiet day, not a lot of neighbors out and about, but a few. And it was the perfect amount to give us some training opportunities without making them hypervigilant. 

We seem to have graduated from successfully avoiding scary things to *overcoming* scary things! Today we stopped directly in front of a dog barking from a front porch. Lumi and Amala had given him a few barks back, and instead of hurrying them past to work on being calm at a greater distance, I stopped right then and there, got eye contact and let them "get comfortable" with the barking dog as they focused on me and enjoyed some treats. Then, we walked away calmly and quietly. : )

After this fun walk, I took them to the hardware store with me. They were amazing! I usually go at a non-busy time, and we mostly avoid any other customers or workers. Today the store was plenty busy, and the dogs walked along calmly and curiously, doing little greeting dances at any set of legs we passed closely enough to greet (although we mostly walked past). We did greet a few people, though. Tails wagged and treats were handed out, and they charmed everyone they met. One family told me we made their day. : ) I picked up Amala for most of the greetings, as she does still tend to bark at people from the floor. It is, understandably, an intimidating angle, and so many people bend at the waist and loom.

On a later walk in the neighborhood, we actually were able to go right up to someone on their front porch who shouted a greeting to us! It was an elderly couple and Lumi and Amala were happy to meet them. The couple told us we were welcome to visit the porch and the front garden/flowerbed anytime, which is something we'll definitely do! Lots of different plants and yard decorations, some of which spooked the girls today, so a great place to work on a few things. 

My day with them today felt almost "normal". Just a regular day with two happy-go-lucky dogs tagging along. Well, like 90% of the time. : P It makes me so happy to see them just taking in the sights, sounds, and smells without fear or worry. Just enjoying life. We had such a great day. : )


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like a more-than-normal walk to me - happy dogs, happy owner, happy people to meet: the very best kind of walk! You have come such a long way - don't be discouraged if there are a few minor blips, even the most relaxed dogs have the occasional off day, or sometimes meet something too bizarre to pass without barking! But you now know exactly how to work through the blips, so I foresee a summer of lovely relaxed walks, visits, and sitting out on porches in the evening...


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ditto what *fjm *posted! WTG *PammiPoodle,* Lumi and Amala! Such great strides you've made together.:whoo: Walk on with much pleasure and pride, we'll be watching!:wavey:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh you have just given me a lovely perk for the day! How wonderful to read what great strides you have all made together, makes me want to come over there and give you a BIG hug!!!!

You are a STAR PammiPoodle!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That's so awesome PammiPoodle! Just wait until you go past the house with the barking dog on the porch and Lumi and Amala are so relaxed that they send him calming signals and he stops barking. We have a nutty dog in our area that Lily used to hate walking past the house of. Her tail would go down and she would dig her heels in as we approached. I made her persevere and now she goes past with all kinds of body language that says she is just enjoying her walk. That dog doesn't bark at her anymore.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! The past few days have been kind of amazing. We've been training outside the dog park, at the outdoor seating at Panera, at/outside pet stores, and various other parks and plazas. I find myself feeling overwhelmed by the work we have ahead of us (a dog or child will set them off within about 40 - 30 feet, depending on its behavior), but I'm so quick to dismiss our acheivements. However, I realize now that I take for granted that bikers can roll right past us only inches away without the girls so much as lifting their noses. At a park, the far away and slow approach makes walkers a bit more distracting, but they can pass us at 5-10 feet (basically far enough that the dogs don't anticipate an interaction). On a sidewalk at a plaza, however, people can simply pass us inches away! Unless those people are children or dogs. : P But in that setting they need about 5-10 feet away from children, and dogs are still a no-go, being so rare in those settings that we haven't had much practice. However, at the park dogs can be barking and jingling their tags within earshot, to no effect on the girls. The sound of jingling, whether from dog tags or keys, used to immediately get them barking and searching the horizons for a dog!

Once we achieved being able to simply get around in my neighborhood, while avoiding my neighbors being outside, I quickly took to working with them out of my neighborhood, because I feel very self-conscious training in front of people that I will have to see again! Haha I'm always feeling judged and watched, but it's easy to shake that feeling in front of strangers I'll likely never see again. These past few days, I've gotten back to working directly in front of my house and around my next-door neighbors. I feel much more confident that if they are watching me, they'll be impressed and not laughing inside! : P 

I've definitely got a better technique than I used to. I've discovered what works best for them is calling their attention from the "scary" thing, and marking the moment they look at me. I used to mark while they looked at the thing, thinking that would condition them to like the thing. And it worked, but not as well as this. Not nearly as well! This works fast! I think now I'm just teaching a leave-it (well, specifically, "leave-it and look at Mom") from the scary thing. And since seeing the thing predicts the look-at-me cue from me, it eventually prompts looking to me, without a cue. I don't know why it works so well, but it does. : ) They just start to ignore the thing that used to scare them. 

One of the things that feels so discouraging, though, is that this (and the other method/all methods I've tried) requires so much attention from me. I have to be 100% watching and guiding them, every moment. I couldn't go for a walk with a friend and the dogs. I couldn't carry a conversation or even walk in a linear path! I'm always giving them feedback or direction, and zig-zagging around and between the moving obstacles. I feel like it's harder than it should be, but I have nothing to compare it to. Also, I always train them together, so maybe that's obviously very demanding, watching and responding to and directing them both. Sometimes I just feel like I'm making it harder than it should be. I don't know how to describe it. So, progress has been amazing. I'm just being very critical lately. Maybe I'm burning out a little.

Oh, but one thing I'm very happy about is that we can now work in close enough proximity for training inside public places like stores, so whatever the weather brings (including Wintertime), we can still get out in the world and keep going! We had to hang up the leashes most of this Winter, since the dogs don't love the snow and stores were too much for them. I'm glad about that new achievement! : )


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Huge progress - especially in finding the technique that works best for your dogs. I hope these threads enable you to look back and realise how far you have come already. And I think being able to take the girls out regardless of the weather will make a big difference - it can be so hard to get going again after a long break.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

And maybe now the girls are soooooo much more relaxed, thanks to your hard work, you need to start work on your wonderful self and try and relax a bit more while out for a walk. 

Maybe arrange to meet a friend for just a little bit of the walk at a time? Or at a convenient stop-off point for a chat then carry on with your walk.

You are amazing!!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Responsible dog walkers are always 100% vigilant of the surroundings and things that could present problems. I am always careful and mindful, but I still find walking with the dogs to be fun and enjoyable. You learn to have one eye on what is happening and one on taking in the pleasure.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Again, just so much wonderful progress since my last post! We walk on OUR street now! Right past some of my clients' homes, which used to give me so much anxiety since I'm a professional in their eyes, and so afraid of looking inept with my dogs. Also, the whole street was hard for me since these people obviously know and recognize me as their neighbor, so I don't want to look foolish in front of them. 

But, it's rarely a concern. Now I'm a little concerned they'll think I'm showboating, prancing my two quiet and attentive pups up and down the street while their dogs bark and fuss at us! : P

They have reached the point of total uncaring with some barking dogs, just sniffing along like nothing's going on while being cussed out from someone's backyard. I get warm fuzzies when I see them so secure that they can do that. They can just enjoy themselves and know that they're safe. : )

We can pass most adults on the opposite side of the stree with zero regard from them or guidance from me - meaning no treats either! There are still strange moving or looking people who spook them, and most children and all dogs are no-can-dos at this point.

BUT, we can now play what I call "doggy chicken". When I see a dog on a walk, we walk toward them and get as close as possible before either my dog/s or the oncoming dog becomes too tense or seems on the cusp of barking. To my amazement, Lumi and Amala win about half the time! We turn and avoid the other dog because *he* loses it or seems ready to. Wow!!

I feel kind of silly now for getting so down about it all a few weeks ago. That was right when I altered my technique and was seeing good results, but it still just seemed like an impossible amount of work ahead of me. Now, this past week or so I can't stop smiling, watching my dogs nearly transform day by day. : ) Plus, I think this method is more methodical maybe that made me feel like it was so much "work". But this he end results are a truly solid change in emotional response. It is so amazing and once it's done it's DONE. Not that they could never find the thing upsetting again, including just by trigger stacking. But they don't need help, reminders, redirection, or rewards to be okay if the conditons are still the same. They learn to truly not be concerned at all.

Here's a brief video of the girls settling at the edge of someone's lawn when we took a little break from walking. We were on a street we've never walked, and a man was outside trimming his hedges with a power trimmer. He was actually closer then he appears in the video. They do get treats and little guidance to keep them from focusing on some neighborhood sounds that are going on. Still, this is a good example of how confident they are becoming. : )

Lumi & Amala - Settling with Distractions: https://youtu.be/lr4ki15_280

And, yes, I definitely am getting more confident, too! I can relax so much more now that they're not so hypervigilant. They used to notice any little thing on the horizon, so I had to be just as vigilant, if not moreso, to stay a step ahead of them and be able to redirect them or alter our course in time. Now it's so different. Today I was actually startled by someone who was walking behind me, just as they came into my peripherals. She was just behind my shoulder and only a few feet away. Since I've been conditioned to know that surprise people predict upset dogs, I literally jumped and said a little "Oh!" But even with me being visibly and audibly spooked, Lumi and Amala were unconcerned. They just looked up at me like "Really? It's just a person. Don't embarrass us, Mom." My little babies are getting so brave!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

This makes me so happy, for you and for the dogs. It makes all the hard work worthwhile, and is an inspiration to us all!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Today we walked at Onondaga Lake Parkway! It's a very big and popular park in my area, and tonight the crowd was light, but not deserted. We even saw several other dogs and the girls handled them all very well. We had to leave the path to create more distance as some passed, but it's still way better than needing to amscray once they caught sight of them! Also, we walked behind one very calm little dog for a while, gradually closing the distance, and I was almost frustrated that my dogs didn't even seem to notice him so I could gage their response or practice redirecting, but they obviously were aware if him and just *did not care*!! Two other dogs that we might have passed (opposite sides of a very wide pathway), we decided to leave the path to create space since each time, the other dogs were far too fixated and pulling at their leashes to get to my dogs. I didn't think my girls could have ignored that kind of enthusiasm. : P

There wasn't a single "ba-ROOO!" moment, only those little whisper barks now and then when something seemed off to them. 

They did a lot of running ahead, behind me, around me, and zig-zagging, being very enthusiastic about sniffing all the new smells. In the past this sort of freedom was a problem because they would just be noticing a million overwhelming things in every direction, and so I needed to pretty much keep them at heel and facing forward. But now that they're so much more confident, they can get excited and silly and not suddenly go into a barking frenzy if something spooks them. Although, when they do get worried about something, they walk slowly and calmly, usually at my side, depending where/what the thing is. 

Amala now has a new habit of approaching odd objects that at first startle her (like signs in the ground, well caps, etc), and touching them with her nose or paw then looking right at me like "Do you see me? I'm doing it! Where's my treat?" I've been placing treats on scary things and then letting her approach and find them there, and even encouraging her to touch or climb on the thing to get it. It's done wonders and it's so cute (and effective for conquering her fears) the way she *expects* the treat now! Of course she gets them most of the time, although not when she approaches plain ol' never-been-scary things like trees and thinks they pay out too. : P She still needs to learn there has to be a little bravery to get paid!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I took a video of the girls walking past a house on my street with a couple dogs barking at us from inside. They are getting so relaxed! Previously, hearing these dogs barking from inside would send my pups howling at the end of their leashes. Check them out now! : )

Lumi & Amala walk by a house with barking dogs: https://youtu.be/g8XAM36uui4

We walk on our street several times a day now, just back and forth, getting really comfortable. On other streets or new locations they're at a point where we can pass people a few feet away or standing in their lawns, and sometimes even exchange hellos, without them barking or even paying much attention. But, my neighbors? No way! One word to me (or even each other!) and the girls still start right up barking! Old habits die hard. So glad I went ahead and took them all around town to train rather than working in "ground zero", even if it was mostly because I was too anxious training in front of my neighbors! Haha The behavior truly is harder to beat right here, and training where we didn't have a "history" has been great practice for all three of us. : )

So, they've been continuing their awesome streak! Today we walked out of my house and two of my neighbors were talking in the road at the end of my driveway (it's that kind of street!), and their children were playing, one on a bike and the other on a kid-sized motorcylce thing. We were able to walk out through that and mosey up and down the road amidst it all. Meanwhile, another couple came out with their toddler to join the conversation. And the man in the house next to them was mowing his lawn. We walked through it all very uneventfully. The weird thing now is that I walk very close to people, but act a bit like a mute, because conversation would just undo everything. Hahaha Oh, well! One day I'll open my mouth and maybe they'll all miss the dogs' barking! Hahaha


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

You have done amazingly. What huge strides you guys have made. It is certainly paying off. It's so nice that they're happy and comfortable with their surroundings and so much of that comes from your relationship of trust with them I believe, along with some great training and conditioning. Well done!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

And look how focussed the girls are on you - brilliant!!! 

You're putting some of us to shame PammiPoodle!!! :wink:

Ah-maze-ING!!! When you read back your old threads and see how the girls and you have transformed - well there is simply no comparison to the "bad ole days"!!

You and Lumi and Amala are just fabulous :hug:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, I had to dial back our training for a couple weeks after Lumi and Amala got burned pads from walking on hot pavement! I feel like a dummy because I knew to watch for that, but still underestimated the risk. Fortunately, the injuries were relatively minor and required no treatment other than keeping the dogs off of abrasive surfaces (pavement, cement, gravel, etc.), and abstaining from walks for two weeks. They were still allowed to run and play inside or on grass as much as they wanted, but no "forced exercise". Also, the only time they acted painful was after very long walks (which was how I realized there was a problem), so without those, it seems to have been a relatively comfortable recovery period for them. However, they have been BORED! Our crate and separation training has been at a standstill (almost gone backwards for Lumi), because they're just not getting the exercise they're used to.

We broke up the monotony with visits to pet stores or parks where I would let one walk at a time and just lead me around for 10 minutes or so. I also took long walks with them both in my arms or a sling. We even walked through my neighborhood on the 4th of July and listened to all the dogs barking at the fireworks! My girls have never been especially sensitive to fireworks, but ignoring the barking dogs was an acheivement!

One positive to have come from this is that I've gotten really familiar and comfortable with having them in a sling (and so have they), and I've discovered it's way more enjoyable - for all of us - to have just one dog on the ground. It kind of feels like I'm only training one dog at a time! : P

Also, I bought them new shoes! They have boots for winter, but they don't like to wear them and I thought they'd make them too hot in the summer. Their new shoes are mesh and open toe, and also really low-tops, which just seems so much more comfortable for walking. I'm taking my time conditioning them to wear them because I want these to be part of our everday walking gear, and so I want to make sure there are only good feelings when they see the shoes come out! I'm working with one shoe at a time, so I can tell their gait is normal and they're not bothered by it. This is a video of Lumi wearing her one shoe on the first day we went for a real walk with it. The fist day after her two week walking hiatus, too! Looks like she's ready to work on shoe number two! : )

https://youtu.be/M4k4CTDeZfk

Thanks *Poodlebeguiled* and *Manxcat*! Sometimes it feels like we haven't gotten anywhere, simply because we're always pushing into new territory (figuratively and literally, I guess), so we're always at the cusp of reactivity. But this record makes it clear as day that changes have taken place. I mean, we spent weeks just practicing walking through the front door without auto-barking! Now I never have to think about that. We have to step off the path and make a wide circle around other walking dogs, which feels like failure, but there was a time when they would bark at the sight of a dog, at any distance! Thank you for the kudos. I wonder when I will consider this "done". I mean, I would never be done training them, because that goes on forever. But I wonder when it will feel like they're "normal" and confident, and I'm not "fixing" something that's amiss. I guess I'll know when I get there. Maybe getting their CGC someday will be concrete evidence that they're doing okay! : )


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think everything in life...no matter whose life is a work in progress...always. And it's never done until it's well...done. lol. I think a CGC is great but I don't think that means you're "done." Training, teaching, interacting with, our relationship with our dogs is ongoing and fluid. They may reach a point where we're quite comfortable with their behavior and what they know but even then, sometimes it slips a little. For instance, Jose` use to be quite reactive when other dogs behind the fences as we walked behind back yards of my neighborhood would go ballistic. Naturally, Jose` would go crazy too and even when he saw other dogs on walks as we'd be walking, even across the street. He wasn't too crazy, but he did do his share of yapping. We over came that with what was basically L.A.T training. He's done great for a few years with very little refreshing. HOWEVER, just the other day, he regressed quite a bit and went pretty yappy and reactive on me.... and so I realized he needs a refresher course....some practice again. Things just don't stay the same with living things.

I think you've done remarkably well with your little munchkins. I'm sorry they got those burned pads. What a bummer. But it sounds like they're back on track. I think the little shoes are a great idea if you live in a place where the pavement gets so hot. It rarely does here. Enjoy your little pals and do expect ups and downs. It looks though, that you've been having mostly ups. Yeah!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Everything has been going great! For the past couple of months, we've put walking training on hold, and just enjoyed the fruits of our labor! We can easily walk for an hour or more in our own neighborhood, generally without "training" in an active, redirecting, treat-dispensing kind of way. We can just go get some exercise, see and smell and hear things, and come home happy and relaxed. It's been wonderful!!

We focused most of our training efforts (and daily rations!) on resolving their separation anxiety. Which has been a very worthwhile shift in priorities! I figured that once they can each be alone, then we can pick up on the walking/reactivity work when I can take each dog out alone. They can now be alone (together) for an hour at a time, once or twice each day. But, I haven't even started working with one dog alone at a time. Woops! We'll get there at some point!

However, now that they can be left for an hour, and also eat very little of their food during that time, we are again focusing more of our energy and food rewards on reactivity work. No one-on-one as I was hoping, but they're doing great just the same! I like to have one in a sling overy my shoulder, and one on the ground being trained. Works very well!

I've been motivated to get back into walking training - and expanding our comfort zone - because the chill in the air has reminded me that we need to be comfortable walking indoors if we want to continue having outings through the winter. We need to practice with busy stores and close-proximity to other people and animals. 

And, so far, so good! We walk inside that PetSmart we've spent hours training outside of. Lumi and Amala have had a few "outbursts" when we accidentally find a dog just around the corner of an aisle. But, overall, they're doing better and better! They can regain composure very quickly after a startle now. And are getting closer and closer to other dogs without barking or fixating on them. I'm so proud!

We traveled this past weekend to my Mom's house (my hometown) a couple hours away. About 10 minutes before reaching her home, we drove through a very picturesque little village area. Cute sidewalks with shops and outdoor cafes. The weather was beautiful, and people were strolling and biking up through the area. I thought, a little wistfully, "Gee, this is just the kind of setting I'd love to walk my dogs in." Then I realized I can! We parked and walked for about twenty minutes. We had to avoid/ignore people who tried to greet us, since that would be a bit too much for them. But they walked happily past peoples' feet and diners at the cafes and even a couple dogs that were settled by their owners. Not too close, though! It was wonderful. : )


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad that you are all three enjoying the rewards of careful work - it sounds as if things will just get better and better from now on. There will be hiccups of course - there always are - but with the confidence and "bounce back" you have all gained I am sure you will take those in your stride!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Pammi It will all continue to get better and easier the more different places you go. Brava to you for finding the opportunity to walk in town when you went over to your mom's.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Pammie Poo, I am so happy that you are able to walk you dogs in parks and neighborhoods. No one who hasn't experienced anxiety can understand how difficult that can be. Kudos and keep it up!!


----------

